# اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*تنطلق ظهر اليوم، الأحد، مسيرات الغضب القبطية، التى أعلنت عنها الكتلة القبطية الجمعة الماضية؛ احتجاجا على أحداث قرية المريناب بأسوان، وإدانة فض اعتصام الأقباط بالقوة أمام ماسبيرو ليلة الثلاثاء.

تنطلق مسيرة قبطية من دوران شبرا، يقودها اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو، سيرا إلى شارع رمسيس، متجهة إلى مبنى الإذاعة والتلفزيون "ماسبيرو"، للانضمام لعدد من التحالفات القبطية والحزبية المشاركة، للمطالبة بموقف واضح للدولة إزاء أحداث الماريناب الأخيرة. 

وتتزامن مع المسيرة عدة وقفات احتجاجية قبطية بمحافظات أسوان وأسيوط والمنيا والسويس والإسكندرية للتضامن فى "يوم الغضب القبطى" فيما وصفوه بتجاهل الدولة لمطالب الأقباط بعد ثورة 25 يناير أمام بعض المتشددين الذين قاموا بأعمال تمييزية ضدهم.

وقال عادل رشدى، عضو الاتحاد القبطى، إن الأقباط يخرجون اليوم تحت شعار "نحن مواطنون" ويشارك معنا مسلمون يحبون هذا الوطن من أجل تحقيق دولة القانون.

وأضاف أنهم كمجموعات وحركات سوف يقفون أمام ماسبيرو بملابس سوداء وشموع من الرابعة مساء إلى الثامنة.

وقال رامى كامل، منسق اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو، إن خروجهم يأتى فى إطار الرد على فض اعتصامهم بالقوة وإصابة العديد منهم، والمطالبة بموقف واضح للدولة تجاه ما يتعرض له الأقباط عقب ثورة 25 يناير دون معاقبة الجناة فى الأحداث الطائفية، والمطالبة بإقالة محافظ أسوان وإعادة بناء كنيسة الماريناب وإصدار القانون الموحد لدور العباده ووضع الضمانات الكافية لحماية الكنائس ووقف ظهور المتطرفين الذين يبثون سموم الطائفية فى الفضائيات وتكفير الآخر.

من جانب آخر قال القمص صليب الياس الديك، وكيل مطرانية أسوان، إن الكنيسة أعلنت عن صوم انقطاعى للأقباط فى أسوان الأربعاء المقبل ولمدة ثلاثة أيام، وأضاف قائلا: "نحن نهدف فى صومنا أن نقول لله ارحمنا يا الله، وأن يتدخل فى حل الأزمة الحالية، وهذا دور الكنيسة الروحى أنها تلجا لله فى وقت الأزمات والضيقات لكى يتدخل برحمته".*
*اليوم السابع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*القس فلوباتير جميل يدعو المسيحيين للمشاركة فى يوم الغضب القبطى​*
*غاب الأنبا يؤانس سكرتير قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث عن احتفالية مطرانية شبرا الخيمة لتكريم مصابى ماسبيرو، بعد فض اعتصامهم بالقوة ليلة الثلاثاء الماضى، وأعلن القمص اشعياء عبد السيد كاهن مطرانية شبرا الخيمة للحضور فى الحفل عن اعتذار الأنبا يؤانس عن عدم الحضور لتعذر وصوله مبكرا من الأقصر رغم رغبته الشديدة فى الحضور للمشاركة فى تكريم المصابين، وعلى رأسهم رائف أنور الذى تم سحله من قبل قوات الشرطة.

ودعا القس فلوباتير جميل، كاهن كنيسة العذراء وعضو اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو، الأقباط للمشاركة فى مسيرة اليوم الأحد، مشيرا إلى أنه لا يريد هتافات بالكنيسة أو تكريم وأن التكريم الحقيقى مشاركة الأقباط فى أكبر مسيرة تشهدها مصر، على حد قوله، مؤكدا أن الأقباط فى مصر أغلبية وليسوا اقلية، فهم أغلبية بالمسلمين المعتدلين الذين يعبرون عن الإسلام الصحيح، والأقباط لن ينالوا حقوقهم إلا بوحدة ومساندة المسلمين المعتدلين المهضومة حقوقهم أيضا أمام تيارات أقلية متطرفة.

وأضاف أن خروج الأقباط غدا ليس النهاية بل البداية مع مسلمى مصر المعتدلين الذين سيخرجون غدا لرفض المساس بدور العبادة ورفض المساس بالوحدة الوطنية ورد حقوق الأقباط المهضومة.
ورفض القس فلوباتير فى رسالة موجهة للأقباط مقاطعة الانتخابات المقبلة، مؤكدا أن الأقباط والمسلمين المعتدلين هم من سيرجحون كفة الانتخابات المقلبة، ولذا يسعى البعض لإشغالهم بقضايا طائفية عن دورهم الوطنى، وطالب بعدم الانصياع لدعوات المقاطعة.

وهتف المئات من الأقباط فى الاحتفالية ارفع رأسك فوق أنت مصرى، مؤيدين مسيرات غد التى تسخرج فى ستة محافظات.*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*جميييييييييل جدا ربنا يحميهم ومحدش ياذيهم تانى​​*


----------



## grges monir (9 أكتوبر 2011)

انا رايح النهاردة قدام المحافظة فى الو قفة الاحتجاجية الساعة 5
لازم يعرفوا ان الاقباط طفح بيهم الكيل من الهمجية الاسلامية


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>جميييييييييل جدا ربنا يحميهم ومحدش ياذيهم تانى​​</b>



*امين يا رب ...
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*الأقباط يحملون أكفانهم فى مسيرة يوم الغضب *

*حمل عشرات الأقباط فى مسيرتهم من دوران شبرا إلى ماسبيرو أكفانهم، بارتداء الملابس البيضاء كتب عليها أسماء بعض ضحايا العنف الطائفى، وسط هتافات تخللها الطبول ضد محافظ أسوان، الذى قاموا بحرق صورته وسط هتافات آلاف الأقباط مرددين "باطل.. باطل".

وارتفعت اللافتات والصلبان بطول شارع شبرا، مطالبين الحكومة بالتدخل لحل قضايا الأقباط، وقال القمص متياس نصر، الأب الروحى لحركة شباب ماسبيرو، إن مسيرة اليوم تعبر عن المواطنين المصريين المسيحيين، لأنهم جزء من هذا الوطن، لهم كامل الحقوق التى تم تجاهلها على مدار سنين طويلة.

كان آلاف الأقباط احتشدوا بدوران شبرا، عصر اليوم، استعدادا لتنظيم المسيرة، ورفعوا
لافتات تطالب بمعاقبة الجناة وتحقيق العدالة والمساواة، كما توافد عدد كبير من الأقباط بمختلف المحافظات مثل سوهاج وأسيوط، حاملين لافتات تعبر عن تضامنهم مع اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو بعد فض اعتصامهم بالقوة، وأدى احتشاد الأقباط إلى إغلاق شارع شبرا وتوقف حركة المرور بعد تزايد الأعداد التى وصلت إلى ما يزيد على 6 آلاف قبطى وتضامن معهم عدد من الأحزاب والحركات السياسية وبعض المسلمين من منطقة شبرا.

فى الوقت نفسه نظمت عدد من الحركات القبطية والسياسية وقفة احتجاجية أمام ماسبيرو بالملابس السوداء للمطالبة بإعلان موقف واضح للدولة تجاه قضايا الأقباط.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*بدأت المسيرة من دوران شبرا فى الرابعة والنصف تقريبا بعدد حوالى عشر آلاف متظاهر ... شاركت لحوالى نصف ساعة وجارى رفع فيدوهات وصور المسيرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*رشق مسيرة الأقباط بالحجارة وإطلاق أعيرة نارية من مجهولين فى الهواء*

*رشق عدد من أهالى منطقة القللى مسيرة الأقباط التى انطلقت من دوران شبرا، فى طريقها لمبنى ماسبيرو، بالحجارة، كما أطلق مجهولون أعيرة نارية فى الهواء لتفريقهم.

وقاد مسيرة الأقباط، التى شارك بها الآلاف، القمص متياس نصر واتحاد شباب ماسبيرو، وهتف الأقباط ضد المشير مرددين، "الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام"، و"الحكومة فين الأقباط أهم"، وانضم لهم ائتلاف شباب الثورة وعدد من الأحزاب السياسة التى تضامنت معهم.

وخلال المسيرة، وقعت اشتباكات بين عدد من الأهالى والأقباط، مما أسفر عن إتلاف عدد من السيارات، وتكرر الأمر من قبل أهالى السبتية، حيث رشقوا المسيرة بالحجارة لتفريقها.*


----------



## zezza (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*حصل فعلا رمى حجارة و ضرب نار 
و فى كمان اتنين ميكروباص دخلوا على المسيرة و كانوا عايزين يدوسوا الناس و كان معاهم حجارة بيرموها على المسيرة 
بس شبابنا مسك الحجارة و رماها عليهم 
قرايبى هناك و قالولنا الاخبار و بيقولوا ان العدد وصل ل نص مليون تقريبا
ربنا يعديها على خير 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*يا رب استر ع ولادك 
سيج عليهم واحميهم​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*عشرات الأقباط يحرقون مدرعة للشرطة العسكرية أمام ماسبيرو*

*واصل آلاف الأقباط والأهالى اشتباكاتهم خلال المسيرة التى انطلقت من دوران شبرا عصر اليوم الأحد، فى طريقها إلى ماسبيرو، وأشعل عدد من الأقباط مدرعة تابعة للشرطة العسكرية، فور وصولهم إلى مبنى اتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون.

وأسفرت الاشتباكات عن وقوع عدد من الإصابات، لم يتثن حصرها حتى الآن، وقابل أفراد الشرطة العسكرية رشق الأقباط لهم بالحجارة بإطلاق عدد من الأعيرة النارية فى الهواء دون جدوى.

وكان آلاف الأقباط قد نظموا مسيرات بالأكفان، فيما أطلقوا عليه يوم الغضب احتجاجا على أحداث كنيسة المريناب بأسوان.*
*لا اعرف مدى صحة هذا الخبر الاخير ولا اتمناه صحيحاً لانها ليست باخلاقنا ولا معروف عن تصرفاتنا ان نصل لهذا الحد من الغضب !!*


----------



## roaaroma2005 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*ألبلطجية طلعوا عليهم فى القللى 
وضربوا عليهم طوب وقزاز وولعوا فى حاجات هناك كلوا يخلى بالوا*​


----------



## zezza (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*التليفزيون الرسمى المصرى عمال يسخن الجو 
و يقول المسيحين معاهم سنج و مولتوف و عمال يضرب و يحرق فى الجيش و الشرطة 
ربنا يستر *


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*جو الشحن ده علشان يستخدموا المسلمين ف الرد بعنف بدال ما يكون ف تدخل رسمى يتسألوا عليه 
منتهى الحقاره .....*


----------



## girgis2 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*شامم ريحة مؤامرة قذرة

التلفزيون الفاسد (الغير) مصري** يحمل الأقباط عمليات الحرق والتخريب والرشق بالحجارة

وقناة الطريق تنفي وتقول أن المظاهرات سلمية وللأقباط حق في مطالبهم المشروعة
*​


----------



## girgis2 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*عاجل من قناة الطريق

اصابة المستشار نجيب جبرائيل بأطلقة نارية ولا يوجد أحد يغيثه بالاضافة الى اصابات كثيرة لا يمكن حصرها ولا اسعافها وهناك مطلب بفض المظاهرات في ماسبيرو

اعتداء بالعربيات والرصاص بعد السماح للأقباط بالتظاهر
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*انا كنت معاهم فى الاول
مفيش اى اسلحه معاهم
قبل التحرك كانت توجد قيادات امنية فى الشارع
وانسحبت مع تحرك المسيرة
حاول احد البلطجية اختراق الأقباط بموتسيكل
فمنعه الشباب المسيحى
فقام بخلع ملابسه وجاب اربع بلطجية بالسلاح
لكن الشباب المسيحى احتوى الموقف
جارى رفع الصور​*


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*الحقونى فى ماسبيرو مذبحة حقيقة*

الان يتم حدف المتظاهرين امام مسابيرو بالمولتوف والقنابل المسيلة للدموع ورصاص حى يضرب
والان الاعلان عن مقتل شابين واحد منهم فى العشرين من عمرة على ايدى قوات الجيش والعالم كلة بيصور 
هبقى اوفيكم بالاخبار على طول ياررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررب اقف معاهم بقى يارب


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*كلالالالالالالالالاب قذرين
ربنا يتصرف فيهم واحد واحد
بحق كل كلمة كدب وكل ايد ضربت واحد ماشى فى مسيرة سلمية​*


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: الحقونى فى ماسبيرو مذبحة حقيقة*

لسة شايفة الخبر حالا على التلفزيوووون


----------



## Rosetta (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*ربنا ينصركم ويكون معاكم يا أبناء المسيح ويبعد هالقذرين عنكم​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*على الجزيرة بيقولوا قتيل و 20 مصاب من الجيش !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: الحقونى فى ماسبيرو مذبحة حقيقة*

قناه ايه اللي بتبث الاحداث دي
يباريت حد يعرفنا


----------



## girgis2 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*أخيرااا قناة الجزيرة اتكلمت وقالت ان الجيش يطلق أعيرة نارية لفض المتظاهرين*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: الحقونى فى ماسبيرو مذبحة حقيقة*

شوفت الخبر بس اللي موجود ان شهيد وعشرين مصاب من القوات المسلحه نتيجه ضرب المسيحين ليهم بالنار  قال المسيحين هما اللي بيضربوا


----------



## Rosetta (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*التلفزيون المصري : متظاهرون أقباط يشعلون النار في بعض سيارات الجيش !!!!!!
ما مدى صحة الخبر؟؟ *


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: الحقونى فى ماسبيرو مذبحة حقيقة*

قناة النهار بتقول الحقيقة وان الشرطة والجيش بيضربوا الاقباط

اما القناة الاولى نقلت الحدث برده بس بتقول العكس الاقباط هما اللى بيضربوا الجيش ( شوفتوا اخر نكتة )


----------



## grges monir (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: الحقونى فى ماسبيرو مذبحة حقيقة*

النظام  مازالهو هو والاعلام المصرى مازال يزيف الحقائق


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: الحقونى فى ماسبيرو مذبحة حقيقة*

ربنا يمد ايدو ويحميهممممم


----------



## girgis2 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: الحقونى فى ماسبيرو مذبحة حقيقة*

*تابعوا من هنا :

اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!

تابعوا قناة الطريق

وقناة الجزيرة آخيرااا اتكلمت
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*على قناة الطريق حالا استشهاد وائل مصور قناة الطريق من داخل المستشفى ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: الحقونى فى ماسبيرو مذبحة حقيقة*

يا جماعة قناة الجزيرة مباشر من مصر عاملة تغطية مباشرة وفوق الراااااااائعة للحدث

اتفرجوا عليها


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أكتوبر 2011)

> التلفزيون المصري : متظاهرون أقباط يشعلون النار في بعض سيارات الجيش !!!!!!
> ما مدى صحة الخبر؟؟



كذب العكس صحيح

اتفرجوا على قناة الجزيرة تغطية رائعة


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: الحقونى فى ماسبيرو مذبحة حقيقة*




tasoni queena قال:


> قناة النهار بتقول الحقيقة وان الشرطة والجيش بيضربوا الاقباط
> 
> اما القناة الاولى نقلت الحدث برده بس بتقول العكس الاقباط هما اللى بيضربوا الجيش ( شوفتوا اخر نكتة )



لسه الاعلام مزيف زي ما هو والكدب اساسهم
حلال ليهم يعملوا كل شئ عشان ياخدوا حقوقهم
وحرام علي المسيحين لما يطالبوا باقل حقوقهم
لا وكمان يضربوهم ويقولوا الاخبار بالعكس
رحمتك يارب
انت اللي شايف وعارف 
ارجوك اتصرف انت

وقال المسيحين معاهم اسلحه وبيضربوا بالنار
طب جابوا منين الاسلحه دي اصلا
ومين يثبت انهم مسيحين
مش جايز مندسين وبيحاولوا يشوهوا صوره المسيحين

ارحمنا يارب


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*على قناة الطريق من دداخل المستشفى حوالى 15 شهيد 

اذكرونا اما عرش النعمة يا احباء المسيح​*


----------



## Rosetta (9 أكتوبر 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *على الطريق من دداخل المستشفى حوالى 15 شهيد
> 
> اذكرونا اما عرش النعمة يا احباء المسيح​*



*يا ربي 15 شهيد !!!!! 
من وين هالحكي سندريلا ما في هيك خبر على الجزيرة ؟ *


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*قناة الطريق ياروزيتا والجزيرة مش جايبة غير خبر مصابين الجيش بس​*


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أكتوبر 2011)

> قناة الطريق ياروزيتا والجزيرة مش جايبة غير خبر مصابين الجيش بس



فعلا قناة الجزيرة قايلة كده بس قالت ان ده على لسان التلفزيون المصرى

وعاملة بث مباشر رااائع موضح ان الجيش هو اللى بيضرب


----------



## zezza (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: الحقونى فى ماسبيرو مذبحة حقيقة*

*التليفزيون المصرى هيولعها اكتر ماهى ولعة 
ربنا يستر *


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*على قناة الطريق تحويل مسيرة الاقباط فى الاسكندرية الى اعتصام امام مكتبة الاسكندرية​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*جوزيف نصر الله جايب المصابين و الشهداء الي دهستهم الدبابات بمستوي الرصيف
7 او اكثر استشهدوا لاجل اسم السيد المسيح له المجد و بأذنة هما في جنة النعيم في ملكوتة 
ربنا ينتقم من الظلم و الظالمين

حراااااااااااااااااااااااام بيقولك في الجزيرة عسكري استشهد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

طب و العشرات الي اتصابوا و ماتوا مننا ملهم لزمة ؟؟؟؟

لية الكذب و الرياء ؟؟؟؟ لييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## Rosetta (9 أكتوبر 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *قناة الطريق ياروزيتا والجزيرة مش جايبة غير خبر مصابين الجيش بس​*



*يا رب إرحم 
ليذكرونا أمام عرش النعمة شهداء المسيح والكنيسة *


----------



## zezza (9 أكتوبر 2011)

R0O0O0KY قال:


> *جوزيف نصر الله جايب المصابين و الشهداء الي دهستهم الدبابات بمستوي الرصيف
> 7 او اكثر استشهدوا لاجل اسم السيد المسيح له المجد و بأذنة هما في جنة النعيم في ملكوتة
> ربنا ينتقم من الظلم و الظالمين
> 
> ...


*يا رب الرحمة من عندك 
كدة كتييييييييييير اوى 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*يا ريت كلنا ف بيوتنا نرفع صلوات مستمره لاجل الامر ينتهى لحد كده 
بجد تعبنا والقلب خلاص اتملى احزان ودمنا يا رب عندك مش رخيص *


----------



## grges monir (9 أكتوبر 2011)

الامور ذادت عن حدها كدة
مش ينفع السكوت خلاص


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*الشرطة العسكرية تفرق الأقباط المتظاهرين أمام ماسبيرو *

*أحكمت قوات الشرطة العسكرية والأمن المركزى السيطرة على منطقة ماسبيرو بالكامل بعد الاشتباكات التى دارت بين المتظاهرين الأقباط وقوات الشرطة العسكرية.

وتواصل قوات الشرطة العسكرية الآن مطاردة المتظاهرين أعلى كوبرى أكتوبر، وفى ميدان عبد المنعم رياض، لتفريقهم تماما وإبعادهم عن موقع الأحداث.

ووصلت سيارات الإسعاف للمنطقة وبدأت فى نقل المصابين الذين لم ترد بشأنهم أية إحصاءات رسمية حتى الآن.*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*من قناة الطريق تزايد اعداد الشهداء حتى الان وصلت ل 22 شهيد ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*بيفرقوا المتظاهرين بقنابل مسيله للدموع 
قناة الحياه برنامج الحياه اليوم *


----------



## grges monir (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مراسلة قناة اون تى فى تتحدث  بصورة واقعية عكس التلفزيون المصرى الحقير


----------



## grges monir (9 أكتوبر 2011)

كذب التلفزيون المصرى  سوف يظهر عاجلا جدا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*و المسلمين مستاءين اوي* *في اغلبهم بس لكي اكون منصفه فيه ناس مؤيده للقضيه مسلمين زي ابراهيم عيسي و فاطمه ناعوت و محمد الباز*

*صحيح في بيتي مافيش استياء كتر خيرهم بس مش فاهميييين للاسف حاجه لانهم مش حاسين*

*بس الي بيحصل دا هيوعي و يفتح عيون ناس كتير لحقيقه ما يحدث في البلد....*

*ربنا يهدي و يصلح الحال و ينيح نفوس من ماتوا و لو اني لم اعلم انه هناك قتلي من المتظاهرين....*

*لو فضل المجلس العسكري غاضض الطرف و مغمض عينه و سي عصام قرف الذي لا يصلح فضل قاعد يبقي ابشروا بحرب اهليه...*

*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*سيف اليزل ع قناة الحياه يتحدث عن المسيحيين وكأنهم افراد من القاعده 
رحمتك يا رب *


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*اطلاق نار وقتلى ف مظاهرة الاسكندريه 
يا رب ارحم *


----------



## antonius (9 أكتوبر 2011)

ولعت...ربنا يستر


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

الأمن المركزى يفرق الأقباط أعلى كوبرى أكتوبر
يواصل رجال الأمن المركزى جهودهم فى محاولة منهم لتفريق الأقباط المتظاهرين أعلى كوبرى أكتوبر، لإبعادهم عن منطقة ماسبيرو، وذلك بعد إشعالهم النيران فى سيارات القوات المسلحة، وهو الأمر الذى أدى إلى تعطل حركة المرور أعلى الكوبرى والتسبب فى حالة من التكدس المرورى.

ويتواجد حالياً عدد كبير من الأطباء الذين شكلوا مستشفى ميدانيا على كوبرى أكتوبر لإسعاف المصابين، والمساعدة فى نقلهم إلى المستشفيات.


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

الوضع مشتعل للغايه ف الاسكندريه 
قتلى ومصابين كثيرين


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

يارب ارجوك مد ايديك واتدخل واتصرف انت
احنا تعبنا من كتر الظلم دا والكدب والافتراء 
شعبك تعب يارب ارجوك انظر الينا


----------



## antonius (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*ذبح الاقباط لحضة بلحضة...ماسبيرو*

عاجل العربيّة: الاقباط لم يستولوا على اسلحة للجيش
عاجل العربيّة: مجهولون اطلقوا النار على المسيرة السلميّة للاقباط فانطلقت شرارة الفوضى


----------



## إسرافيل (9 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا يستر ويهدى الجميع


----------



## BITAR (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*عسكرى المذيع بالتليفزيزن الاسلامى المصرى
 بيقول له معاهم سلاح
يرد العسكرى معاهم سلاح*
*تصوروا المذيع بيملى العسكرى*
*وفى الاخر العسكرى
 بيقول المسيحيين ولاد الكلب تصورا التليفزيون المصرى*
*صحيح
25 خسائر*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*الصحة: 37 مصابا وحالتا وفاة فى اشتباكات ماسبيرو*
*أعلنت وزارة الصحة والسكان فى بيان رسمى لها، أن عدد المصابين فى الاشتباكات الجارية حاليا أمام ماسبيرو بين المشاركين فى مظاهرة يوم الغضب القبطى وقوات الجيش، أسفرت عن وفاة شخصين وإصابة 37 شخصا.

وأوضح البيان أنه قد تم التحفظ على الجثتين بالمستشفى القبطى، فى الوقت الذى تم نقل المصابين فيه إلى نفس المستشفى، بالإضافة إلى مستشفى بولاق العام ومعهد ناصر، وتراوحت إصابتهم بين الطلقات النارية "الخرطوش" والكسور والجروح.*


----------



## marcelino (9 أكتوبر 2011)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*أكدت مصادر طبية بعيادة اتحاد الإذاعة والتلفزيون بالدور السادس وجود أكثر من 100 مصاب من الشرطة العسكرية.

وأضافت المصادر الطبية أن هناك مجندين شهداء نتيجة طلق نارى، فيما يوجد عدد من الجنود والضباط مصابين بطلقات نارية من أسلحة، وكانت أكثر الإصابات بكسور فى القدم وقطوع فى الوجه واليدين والجزء العلوى من الجسم، نتيجة أسلحة بيضاء، وطالب الأطباء والطاقم الطبى أيفاد تعزيزات طبية إليهم نتيجة، بعدما افترش المصابون الطرقات. 

وذكرت المصادر الطبية أن هناك أكثر من 15 حالة خطيرة دخل بعضهم للعناية المركزة وكذلك إحالة عدد من الحالات للمستشفيات القريبة من مبنى التلفزيون لإجراء عملية جراحية لهم.

وترددت أنباء عن مقتل عدد من المتظاهرين الأقباط فى الاشتباكات الدائرة الآن فى منطقة ماسبيرو، والجثث موجودة فى عقار فى الشارع بجانب العشرات من المصابين.

واحتشد المئات من أفراد القوات المسلحة أمام ماسبيرو لحماية المقر وتم إبعاد المتظاهرين بعيدا عن التلفزيون وتم إقامة كردونات أمنية فى مداخل ومخارج الطرق المؤدية إلى التلفزيون بجانب وضع متاريس وسيارات مدرعة لإغلاق كوبرى مايو وأكتوبر لمنع المتظاهرين الذين أحاطوا المبنى يحملون السلاح الأبيض والمسدسات والبنادق والشوم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*التعليقات الاسلاميه ع الاحداث ع موقع اليوم السابع 
حقاً اقل ما توصف به انها قذررررررره 
يا رب اتصرف*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*من قناة الطريق وصول الشهداء ل 28 شهيد

ومحتاجين نقل دم فى مستشفى القبطى لكل الفصاااااايل​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

بإسلامي افتخر قال:


> حذفتم المشاركة ليه انا بسألكم جايبين اخباركم ده منين وهي مغايرة لكا القنوات الإخبارية



*شوفى بقى
ولاول مره اقولها لحد هنا
انتى بالذات دوناً عن كل مسلمين المنتدى مش عاوزه اشوفلك مشاركه ف الموضوع ده 
اعتبريه تحذير رسمى *


----------



## marcelino (9 أكتوبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]xGNvTXShRsk&gl[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Rosetta (9 أكتوبر 2011)

بإسلامي افتخر قال:


> حذفتم المشاركة ليه انا بسألكم جايبين اخباركم ده منين وهي مغايرة لكا القنوات الإخبارية



*يختي إنتي بشو ونحنا بشو ! 
بدال ما تقولي ربنا يهدي الأمور
ولا أكيد متل إخوانك عديمي الضمير والإحساس مش مهم عندك أرواح الناس ! *


----------



## BITAR (9 أكتوبر 2011)

http://www.elahmad.com/tv/aljazeera_mubasher.htm
*
متابعة الكارثه على الجزيرة مباشر*​


----------



## antonius (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*



حذفتم المشاركة ليه انا بسألكم جايبين اخباركم ده منين وهي مغايرة لكا القنوات الإخبارية

أنقر للتوسيع...

يلعن ابو ربكم يا كلاب يا اولاد الشيطان ....تفوووو عليكم يا قتلة يا مجرمين يا حثالات ارهابية يا شوية زبالة...
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*خلاص يا جماعه تجاهلوا مشاركاتها مترسموش الابتسامه ع وشها اكتر من كده
يكفى ان الدم اللى بيسيل حاليا مفرح قلبها  وقلب اشباهها من  اللا بشر *


----------



## girgis2 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*يا ريت كلنا ف بيوتنا نرفع صلوات مستمره لاجل الامر ينتهى لحد كده

**أتفق جدااا مع الكلام دا لأنهم أعطوا الآمان للمتظاهرين وكانوا عاملين ليهم كمين ودهسوهم بالدبابات على الرصيف**
وسيبوها على ربنا وع الكنيسة
*​


----------



## BITAR (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*التليفزيون الاسلامى المصرى لا زال يصر
 ان 
الاقباط اطلقوا نار ويحملون سلاح
صحيح الى اختشوا ماتوا
*​


----------



## antonius (9 أكتوبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> [YOUTUBE]xGNvTXShRsk&gl[/YOUTUBE]​


 يا رببببببب..........يااااااا رب


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]OsP2qqBf-0I[/YOUTUBE]

فيديو عماد جاد بيوضح كدب التليفزيون المصري
ويكشف مذبحه المسيحين امام ماسبيرو

​


----------



## Rosetta (9 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يكفى ان الدم اللى بيسيل حاليا مفرح قلبها  وقلب اشباهها من  اللا بشر *


ذكرتيني بهالأية العظيمة من أعظم كتاب وجد في تاريخ البشرية 
*وَصَرَخُوا بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ قَائِلِينَ: «حَتَّى مَتَى أَيُّهَا السَّيِّدُ الْقُدُّوسُ وَالْحَقُّ، لاَ تَقْضِي وَتَنْتَقِمُ لِدِمَائِنَا مِنَ السَّاكِنِينَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ؟»*
رؤيا يوحنا 6 : 10


----------



## BITAR (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*التلفزيون المصري الاسلامى
 بيطالب الأهالي النزول لحماية الجيش ! 
تخيلوا!! 
تلفزيون 
الدولة الرسمي بيدعو علناً لحرب أهلية !*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*الكلاب تعوى ...... والمجلس الوهابى انفضح ....... وعلينا ان نعلن فساد الدولة الوهابية الحقيرة*


----------



## BITAR (9 أكتوبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> [YOUTUBE]OsP2qqBf-0I[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> فيديو عماد جاد بيوضح كدب التليفزيون المصري
> ويكشف مذبحه المسيحين امام ماسبيرو
> ...



​*التليفزيون المصرى نموذج صارخ للدعارة الاعلامية*


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا اكيد هايشكف كدبهم
وهايرد عليهم
غضبه وحش جداااااااا
واكيد الاغلبيه مجربين غضب ربنا عليهم
 في اول السنه واللي حصل عمره ما يتنسي ابدا
بعد احداث كنيسه القديسين

واحنا واثقين انه هايرد عليهم وهاياخد حقنا وقريب قوي


----------



## Toni_Thaer (9 أكتوبر 2011)

يارب ارحم 

الرب يعينكم بطل الوضع ينسكت عنو وبعدين......


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> ذكرتيني بهالأية العظيمة من أعظم كتاب وجد في تاريخ البشرية
> *وَصَرَخُوا بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ قَائِلِينَ: «حَتَّى مَتَى أَيُّهَا السَّيِّدُ الْقُدُّوسُ وَالْحَقُّ، لاَ تَقْضِي وَتَنْتَقِمُ لِدِمَائِنَا مِنَ السَّاكِنِينَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ؟»*
> رؤيا يوحنا 6 : 10



*اسمع صراخنا يا الهى ولا تتركنا ولا تدر وجهك عنا 
رد عنا سهام اعدائنا *


----------



## marcelino (9 أكتوبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]QEGx9qbgqHA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## zezza (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*لحد امتى يا رب 
 مش عارفة ازاى التليفزيون المصرى بيتكلم كدة ؟؟!!
الكدب كدة عينى عينك .... بقى الاحداث دى كلها مافيهاش حتى مصاب مسيحي !!! سبحانك يا رب *


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *التلفزيون المصري الاسلامى
> بيطالب الأهالي النزول لحماية الجيش !
> تخيلوا!!
> تلفزيون
> الدولة الرسمي بيدعو علناً لحرب أهلية !*​



*نعممممممممم!!!!
ده ع اساس اننا اسرائلين يعنى ولا ايه *


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*Almogaz | الموجز
انا العبد الفقير إلى الله محمود يوسف و أعمل مذيعا بالتلفزيون المصري أعلن تبرئي مما يذيعه التلفزيون المصري​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]DGpJYS8vGOQ[/YOUTUBE]​
*بداية المسيرة كما بدأت من دوران شبرا, ولنلاحظ انهم مجموعات عائلية, فيهم الشيوخ, فيهم المسنات, فيهم فتيات, فيهم شباب, فيهم اطفال .....

وجاء طنطاوى الحقير بكلابه ..... ودهس الجميع .... بل وقتل من افراده ليعطى لكلابه مبرر المذبحة التى قام بها ...... وليصفق المسلمين وليهللوا ..... فالإسلام انتصر فى موقعة جديدة ..... ذبح فيها حتى الآن 28 قبطى ..... كانوا يريدون أن يصلوا*


----------



## BITAR (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*الجزيره تعلن عن وجود قتلى من المسيحيين
مع القاء القبض على العشرات من المتظاهرين
*​


----------



## BITAR (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*عصام شرف الرخو
يعلن
ان اعداء الثورة هم المستفادين من الصدام بين الاقباط والجيش
طيب
والحل يا شرف
*​


----------



## marcelino (9 أكتوبر 2011)

شبكه اخبار مصر | E.N.N || القاهره || عـــــــــاجل || ماسبيرو || ENN #Egypt #Maspero
 من امام ماسبيرو جثة أحد المتظاهرين قتيلا على الارض​


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *التليفزيون المصرى نموذج صارخ للدعارة الاعلامية*



نثق ان ربنا مستحيل هايسيب حق اولاده
واكيد في الوقت المناسب هايتدخل وياخدلنا حقنا 

*" قم يا رب خلصني يا الهي لانك ضربت كل اعدائي على الفك هشمت اسنان                  الاشرار "

" هوذا داود النبي يقول ان يحاربني جيش فلن يخاف قلبي  وان قام علي قتال ففي هذا انا مطمين "

 " الرَّبُّ حِصْنُ حَيَاتِي، مِمَّنْ أَرْتَعِبُ؟ إِنْ نَزَلَ عَلَيَّ جَيْشٌ لاَ يَخَافُ قَلْبِي. إِنْ قَامَتْ عَلَيَّ حَرْبٌ فَفِي ذلِكَ أَنَا مُطْمَئِنٌّ. "


ونحن نثق في وعدك يا مخلصنا الامين

*


----------



## marcelino (9 أكتوبر 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *Almogaz | الموجز
> انا العبد الفقير إلى الله محمود يوسف و أعمل مذيعا بالتلفزيون المصري أعلن تبرئي مما يذيعه التلفزيون المصري​*







​


----------



## BITAR (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*7 قتلى 
رحمتك يا رب
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*خروج اهالى بولاق لميدان عبد المنعم رياض وف طريقها لماسبيرو لمساندة الجيش والشرطه !!!!!!!!!
نقلا عن التليفزيون العنصرى *


----------



## antonius (9 أكتوبر 2011)

العربيّة: 12 قتيل


----------



## BITAR (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*اجتماع طارىء للجنة العداله الوطنية بمجلس الوزراء الرخو
*​


----------



## grges monir (9 أكتوبر 2011)

الهمجية الاسلامية فاقت الحد
كنا نطالب بعدم تدخل الخارج لحماية الاقباط
الان الجيش والحكومة يقومون بمهاجمة الاقباط علانية فماذا بعد


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *من قناة الطريق وصول الشهداء ل 28 شهيد
> 
> ومحتاجين نقل دم فى مستشفى القبطى لكل الفصاااااايل​*





BITAR قال:


> *7 قتلى
> رحمتك يا رب
> *​



؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مين الصح 
بس المهم 
يارب العدد فعلا مش يكون اكتر من كدا
وكفايه بقي سفك دم لحد كدا
اعصابنا تعبت بجد


ربنا يرحمهم ويعزي اهاليهم 
امين


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*"الصحة": 12 حالة وفاة و65 إصابة فى اشتباكات ماسبيرو*


----------



## BITAR (9 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *خروج اهالى بولاق لميدان عبد المنعم رياض وف طريقها لماسبيرو لمساندة الجيش والشرطه !!!!!!!!!
> نقلا عن التليفزيون العنصرى *


*انا قلت سابقا
التليفزيون المصرى نموذج صارخ للدعارة الاعلامية
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*خروج اهالى بولاق وبرخصه رسميه للتعامل معناه كارثه 
يا رب ارحمنا *


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*الدنيا عندد مستشفى القبطى باااايظة خاااااااالص
الناس كلها عمالة تجرى فى الشوارع للصدليات لاسعاف المصابين فى المستشفى​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*












قيادات أمنية تراقب بداية المسيرة





بداية المسيرة








































*​


----------



## marcelino (9 أكتوبر 2011)

أنباء عن اقتحام قوات الجيش للقنوات التى تذيع الكارثه :

 * أنباء عن إقتحام قناة الحرة من قبل قوات عسكرية !*


 *صديقي بيأكدلي ان العساكر مسكو ايد كل واحد في قناة 25 عشان يشوفوا عليها صليب ولا لأ !!!!!!*

*  الصحفى :: حازم فؤاد*​* 
*[YOUTUBE]DvPWB-ThuhI#[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*على قناة العربية الان : الشرطة العسكرية تدخل ميدان التحرير وتشتبك مع المتظاهرين​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*مع الاعتذار لكل من يخالفنى الرأى اعتقد الامر فاق قدرتنا ع الاحتمال ويجب المطالبه بالتدخل الدولى لحمايتنا باى شكل من الاشكال*


----------



## candy shop (9 أكتوبر 2011)

التليفزيون كتر خيره  بيعتذر 

على الشتيمه 

ده كل اللى ربنا قدرهم عليه ​


----------



## candy shop (9 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مع الاعتذار لكل من يخالفنى الرأى اعتقد الامر فاق قدرتنا ع الاحتمال ويجب المطالبه بالتدخل الدولى لحمايتنا باى شكل من الاشكال*



انا معاكى  يا دونا 

لان اللى بيحصل ده قله ادب  وفاق كل الحدود
​


----------



## marcelino (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مذيع قناة الرحمة الآن يقول ان المتظاهرين الأقباط في ماسبيرو قاموا بحرق المصحف !!!!!!!!!!!!

​


----------



## إسرافيل (9 أكتوبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> شبكه اخبار مصر | E.N.N || القاهره || عـــــــــاجل || ماسبيرو || ENN #Egypt #Maspero
> من امام ماسبيرو جثة أحد المتظاهرين قتيلا على الارض​


 هذا كثير يا الله اللهم اهدى الجميع وارحمهم واصطفى ما تشاء


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*المئات يتجمعون بـ "عبد المنعم رياض" مطالبين بالعودة إلى التحرير *


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*التليفزيون العنصرى
وصول حالات الوفاه ل 17 شخص*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*والان يصفونا بالبلطجيه ع قناة بلدنا 
لماذا لم نسمع هذا الوصف ع من قتلونا واسالوا دمائنا مره ومرات 
بل كنا نرى تكريمهم ورفعهم ع الاعناق بل وتقبيل اياديهم الملطخه بدمائنا 
ربنا موجود*


----------



## Twin (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*بصراحة ..... عاجز لساني علي التعليق ..... بجد حاجة تحرق الدم *
*من الطرفين .... بغش النظر عن من بدأ *
*المهم هناك فعل ورد فعل عليه *

*ربنا يرحمنا ويسترها*​


----------



## Twin (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*بس صحيح .... التلفزيون المصري شئ يحزن .... وبجد سفالة إعلامية *
*أنا بتابع المصرية والنيل .... والأتنين زفت وقلة أدب *
*بجد تلفزيون عنصري أسلامي جاهل .... يعش إثارة مصر*​


----------



## BITAR (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*22* *قتيل الى الان*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*على قناة سى تى فى بيقولوا ان الشهداء وصولوا 50 شهيد  والقبض على ابونا متياس
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
حد يأكدلى الخبر او يكدبه ياجماعه​*


----------



## marcelino (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*قناتى الرحمة والناس المروجين للفكر السلفى يشعلونها نار الان ضد الاقباط على الهواء مباشرة -قمة العنصرية والجهل والتعصب*


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مع الاعتذار لكل من يخالفنى الرأى اعتقد الامر فاق قدرتنا ع الاحتمال ويجب المطالبه بالتدخل الدولى لحمايتنا باى شكل من الاشكال*




الحامي هو ربنا بس يا دون
مفيش دوله مهما كانت قوتها ولا اي انسان
هايقدر يحمينا من عدو الخير
غير ربنا بس
وقوة صلاتنا وصومنا

ياريت كلنا نرفع قلوبنا اليه
ويكون جوانا ثقه في وعده لينا
بانه هايحارب عنا وبقوته هانغلب كل قوات العدو
وندوس عليها ونسحقهم تحت اقدامنا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*موقع الدستور الاصلي
معدة في التلفزيون الحكومي : أنا تغريد الدسوقي معدة برامج بالتليفزيون المصري و أتبرأ من التغطية الإعلامية للتليفزيون المحرضة علي الفتنة و أدين كل من شارك بها



يااااااااااااااارب اظهر كدبهم وتدليسهم​*


----------



## zezza (9 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مع الاعتذار لكل من يخالفنى الرأى اعتقد الامر فاق قدرتنا ع الاحتمال ويجب المطالبه بالتدخل الدولى لحمايتنا باى شكل من الاشكال*



*صحيح ان الحامى الاول و الاخير هو ربنا 
بس انا معاكى فى رايك 
كدة كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير اوى *


----------



## zezza (9 أكتوبر 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *موقع الدستور الاصلي
> معدة في التلفزيون الحكومي : أنا تغريد الدسوقي معدة برامج بالتليفزيون المصري و أتبرأ من التغطية الإعلامية للتليفزيون المحرضة علي الفتنة و أدين كل من شارك بها
> 
> 
> ...



*كويس ده تانى حد بعد المذيع محمود يوسف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> ​





$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *موقع الدستور الاصلي
> معدة في التلفزيون الحكومي : أنا تغريد الدسوقي معدة برامج بالتليفزيون المصري و أتبرأ من التغطية الإعلامية للتليفزيون المحرضة علي الفتنة و أدين كل من شارك بها
> 
> 
> ...



*حتى وسط اكوام القمامه دائمااا يوجد هناك شىء ذو قيمه *


----------



## zezza (9 أكتوبر 2011)

احب دينى قال:


> لماذا المظاهرات فى هذا الوقت؟ تتهمون السلفيين بالبلطجة والقتل والتعدي على حقوق الاخرين
> وفرحين بتصرفكم هذا
> 22 قتيل و80 مصابا في أحداث ماسبيرو
> 
> ...



*ممكن فعلا يكون 2 قتلى من الجيش 
بس باقى ال22 هما اقباط 
بذمتك حد قال ان كل ال22 هما من الجيش ...هتلاحظ ان التليفزيون عمال يعيد و يزيد ان قتلى الجيش هما 2 او تلاثة..... و اوكدلك اكيد مش بأيد المسيحيين *


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

احب دينى قال:


> لماذا المظاهرات فى هذا الوقت؟ تتهمون السلفيين بالبلطجة والقتل والتعدي على حقوق الاخرين
> وفرحين بتصرفكم هذا
> 22 قتيل و80 مصابا في أحداث ماسبيرو
> 
> ...



انت تخرس خالص واي واحد مسلم هايقول اي كلمه في حقنا يخرس
مش محتاجين اي مشاركه منكم هنا
فاهمين ولا لا

دينكم السبب في كل دا 
هو اللي بيحرض علي القتل والفتن يا مجرمين انتوا

اكتم وحط لسانك في بقك ووفر تعليقك لنفسك فاهم ولا لا

خلاص الواحد فاض بيه بقي


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*اى مشاركه مستفزه من اى عضو مسلم سيتم التعامل معها فورااا بفصل العضويه نهائياااا*


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

ياريت يا دونا تحذفي اي مشاركه من اي عضو مسلم هنا

بجد الواحد عيل اعصابه وهما مستفزين جدااااااااا في تعليقهم


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*ابونا باسيليوس على قناة الطريق يذيع الان عدد الشهداء لحد الان 39 شهيد 24 مع قدسه فى القبطى و13 شهيد مع باقى الاباء الكهنة

اذكرونا امام عرش النعمة ياشهداء المسيح​*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*



لماذا المظاهرات فى هذا الوقت؟ تتهمون السلفيين بالبلطجة والقتل والتعدي على حقوق الاخرين
وفرحين بتصرفكم هذا
22 قتيل و80 مصابا في أحداث ماسبيرو 

هل فرحين بالقتلى وعددهم واصبحت مصر مدمرة وكلها فتن وغدر 
لا يوجد أمن ولا شرطة الان ولا يوجد ارهاب من المسلمين
والان يوجد الاساءة من الاقباط للجيش والتعدي عليه
ممكن رد واحد لهذه البهدلة

أنقر للتوسيع...

اخرس حتى لا أدوسك أنت ومحمدك وقرآنك
الأقباط من يعتدي ؟؟؟؟ دهسوا بالمدرعات ، 25 شهيد في المشفى القبطي وحده يا عديم الإحساس والضمير ، وأشك أن هناك من فطس من الجيش أساساً .*


----------



## BITAR (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*كلام هش من عصام شرف الرخو
تطبيق القانون هو الذى يمنع الفتنه الطائفية
................الخ
*​


----------



## marcelino (9 أكتوبر 2011)

​


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

احب دينى قال:


> انا دخلت هنا وشاركت لكى افهم لماذا المظاهرات ليه الاهانة؟




ما يهمناش تفهم ولا لا
شئ لا يخصك من الاساس

عمركم اصلا ما هاتفهموا يا اتباع دين القتل والارهاب


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

احب دينى قال:


> انا دخلت هنا وشاركت لكى افهم لماذا المظاهرات ليه الاهانة؟




*يعنى حضرتك داخل تشارك عشان خاطر تعرف اية سبب الاهانة ليكم 
ومن الاساس مش عايزة تعرف ذنب الناس المدينة دى اية عشان تدهس وتقتل برصاص اخاين
عجبى عليك​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*وصل عدد الشهداء إلى 39 شهيد ...... منهم 24 فى المستشفى القبطى ِ*


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> ​



المنظر صعب قوووووووي
قلوبنا بتنفطر عليكم يا اولاد الملك
بس اللي معزينا انكم في احضان مخلص النفوس
يا بختكم ربحتوا السماء

صلوا عنا واذكرونا امام عرش النعمه


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

احب دينى قال:


> انا دخلت هنا وشاركت لكى افهم لماذا المظاهرات ليه الاهانة؟



*لسه جاى النهارده تفهم ايه اللى بيحصل !!!!
ده انفجار نتاج كبت ع مدار سنين طويله 
انضربنا واتحرقت كنايسنا واتقتلنا حتى ف يوم عيدنا وللنهارده مفيش كلب اتعلق ع مشنقه
عارف السبب ايه 
ان دينكوا اتاح لكوا قتلنا طلب منكوا ده حقكوا تسمعوا كلام كتابكوا وتقتلونا اكيد مفيش لوم عليكوا 
هاتلى حادث ارهابى واحد تم ضدنا تم الحكم فيه
سنين طويله بنهدى شبابنا ونقولهم معلشى منقابلش الشر بالشر 
نهدى ونصبر ونقول معلشى 
لكن خلاص وصلنا لمرحله الكلام فيها مبقاش ينفع
ربنا يسامحكوا*


----------



## grges monir (9 أكتوبر 2011)

احب دينى قال:


> ياريت تشاهد الاهانة من الطرف الاخر انا بسأل سؤال والرد كان اخرس و  و  و
> فى ايه هما المسلمين دول مش حقهم يفهمو زى ما بنفهمكم وبتكتبو مواضيع كتيييير تشرحو فيها القرأن و  و  و على اساس انكم مفسرين


انت منين يا عم المسلم انتى
مش فاهم لية المظاهرات وداخل تتكلم وخلاص
غباء ولااستعباط دة مش فاهم
سكوتك احسن من كلامك بكتير صدقنى


----------



## zezza (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*قم يا الهى و اطلع و انظر من السماء 
يا رب خد حقنا تعبنا بجد *


----------



## Ammon (9 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مع الاعتذار لكل من يخالفنى الرأى اعتقد الامر فاق قدرتنا ع الاحتمال ويجب المطالبه بالتدخل الدولى لحمايتنا باى شكل من الاشكال*



*التدخل الدولي وحمايتكم :thnk0001:
التدخل من مين وحمايتكم من مين حضرتك ؟؟*


----------



## antonius (9 أكتوبر 2011)

> ياريت تشاهد الاهانة من الطرف الاخر انا بسأل سؤال والرد كان اخرس
> فى ايه هما المسلمين دول مش حقهم يفهمو زى ما بنفهمكم وبتكتبو مواضيع كتيييير تشرحو فيها القرأن و و و على اساس انكم مفسرين


يا حثالة...يا اولاد الزنا....
تدخلون تقول "اسفين وقلوبنا معكم" او تروحوا تاكلو زفت


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

احب دينى قال:


> ياريت تشاهد الاهانة من الطرف الاخر انا بسأل سؤال والرد كان اخرس و  و  و
> فى ايه هما المسلمين دول مش حقهم يفهمو زى ما بنفهمكم وبتكتبو مواضيع كتيييير تشرحو فيها القرأن و  و  و على اساس انكم مفسرين




*يعنى حضرتك مستنى اية نقابلك بحفاوة ونفرشلك الارض رملة  وورد واحنا شايفين اخواتتنا بيتقتلوا قدام عنينا بسبب عينات قذارة المجتمع وبسبب دين لا وجود له من الاساس اصلا​*


----------



## احب دينى (9 أكتوبر 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *يعنى حضرتك داخل تشارك عشان خاطر تعرف اية سبب الاهانة ليكم *
> *ومن الاساس مش عايزة تعرف ذنب الناس المدينة دى اية عشان تدهس وتقتل برصاص اخاين*
> 
> *عجبى عليك*​


 لالا مش الاهانة لينا 
ايه سبب الوقفة والله لن اشمت ولا افرح فى أحد اللهم لا شماته
انتم فى الاول والاخر اهل كتاب
ولا احب الشماته فى احد بل استفسر ربما لكم الحق


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

Ammon قال:


> *التدخل الدولي وحمايتكم :thnk0001:
> التدخل من مين وحمايتكم من مين حضرتك ؟؟*



مالكش دعوه
ممكن تخرس انت كمان خالص


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

احب دينى قال:


> لالا مش الاهانة لينا
> ايه سبب الوقفة والله لن اشمت ولا افرح فى أحد اللهم لا شماته
> انتم فى الاول والاخر اهل كتاب
> ولا احب الشماته فى احد بل استفسر ربما لكم الحق




*واعتقد ان دة مش وقت استفسار لان اعصابنا كلها كأقباط مش ناقصة ولا فينا صبر نشرح ونفهم فى وقت موت اخواتنا اللى شايفنه بعيونا​*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 أكتوبر 2011)

Ammon قال:


> *التدخل الدولي وحمايتكم :thnk0001:*
> *التدخل من مين وحمايتكم من مين حضرتك ؟؟*


*من جيش اخونجي وشعب سلفي يقومان منذ سنوات بأبشع اضطهاد عرفه التاريخ .*


----------



## marcelino (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*عاجل : تجددت الاشتباكات بين مجموعة من الشبان المسلمين والمسيحيين بميدان عبد المنعم رياض وسط القاهرة*


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

احب دينى قال:


> الله يسامحك ويهديك نحن دين السماحة والادب



لا واضح جدااااااااااااا انكم دين السماحه والادب

ممكن تثبلتي دا فين
ولا اللي بيقتلوا في المسيسحين دول مش مسلمين منكم
انتوا دين القتل والارهاب

منكم لله بجد


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*اسامه هيكل و يحي الجمل: ما يحدث ليس فتنه طائفيه انما وراءه اسرائيل ...*

*بصراحه يا ساده يا محترمين دي فته بالملوخيه مش فتنه طائفيه احنا بس سمعنا غلط...*​


----------



## grges monir (9 أكتوبر 2011)

احب دينى قال:


> الله يسامحك ويهديك نحن دين السماحة والادب


ونعمة السماحة ولادب اى احنا شايفينها صراحة
ياعم اسكت بقولك
شكلك تاية هنا ومش عارف تروح خد اول اتوبيس تلاقية لحسن انت كدة فىالبطيخ خالص


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

Ammon قال:


> *التدخل الدولي وحمايتكم :thnk0001:
> التدخل من مين وحمايتكم من مين حضرتك ؟؟*



*اسبوع فصل يمكن لما ترجع تكون عرفت وفهمت يا حضرتك
وعلشان بعد كده تبقى تستعمل اللون الاحمر وانت بتكلمنى *


----------



## jesus_son012 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

ملعون هو الهكم رب الكعبة النجس
ملعون هو رسولكم ابن امنة النجس 
وملعون من رد بهذه الشريعة دينا

دا بوذا افضل من الهكم يا كلاب محمد




واللهى تعاليمه افضل من ابن النجسة


----------



## Twin (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*مفيش جديد ؟*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *اسامه هيكل و يحي الجمل: ما يحدث ليس فتنه طائفيه انما وراءه اسرائيل ...*
> 
> *بصراحه يا ساده يا محترمين دي فته بالملوخيه مش فتنه طائفيه احنا بس سمعنا غلط...*​



ايوه هي اسرائيل السبب
الشماعه اللي مش لايقين اي كلام يتقال 
فيعقلوا عليها اخطائهم وكدبهم 

دول ناس باعوا ضميرهم وماتت جواهم قلوبهم واتحجرت خلاص

ربنا ينتقم منهم 

" لي النقمه انا اجازي يقول الرب "
منتظرينك يارب فلا تتدعني ننتظر كثيرا
فقد سئم بداخلنا الانتظار
وفقدنا صبرنا علي كل ما يحدث

ولكنا ابدا لم ولن نفقد رجاءنا في تعزياتك التي لا تحصي
ونثق في قوة عمل يداك في الوقت المناسب
فانظر الينا وخلصنا وانقذنا من عدونا
حارب انت ودافع عن شعبك
وارفع الظلم عنا


----------



## Twin (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*والنبي خلونا في الموضوع وبلاش نثار وراء إستفزازات جاهلة *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*الشعب يتضامن مع الجيش فى أحداث ماسبيرو
 قام عدد من الأهالى بالتضامن مع أفراد القوات المسلحة والشرطة المتواجدين بمنطقة ماسبيرو، وهتفوا "الجيش والشعب إيد واحدة"، وتفاعل معهم جنود القوات المسلحة.

الجدير بالذكر أن الأهالى قاموا بشراء المياه والغازية لحماية الجنود من الاختناقات الناتجة عن القنابل المسيلة للدموع التى كست منطقة ماسبيرو.*
*اصلنا بقينا اعداء من شعب تانى !!!!*


----------



## BITAR (9 أكتوبر 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *اسامه هيكل و يحي الجمل: ما يحدث ليس فتنه طائفيه انما وراءه اسرائيل ...*
> 
> *بصراحه يا ساده يا محترمين دي فته بالملوخيه مش فتنه طائفيه احنا بس سمعنا غلط...*​


*الحبايب ياخدوا البزازة ويناموا الساعه 10 مساءا
اسرائيل هى التى تدير التلفاز المصرى الداعر
*​


----------



## Twin (9 أكتوبر 2011)

* شبكة رصد*

*رصد | متابعات | عمرو موسى: لا يجب ان نرتكن على ان هناك اصابع خارجية واصابع داخلية واسرائيل وغيرها... نحن المسئولون اولا واخيرا... البلد بلدنا ونحن المسئولون عن حمايتها والتكاتف معا ونزع فتيل اي مؤامرة... المصري هو المسئول عن مصر #*


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الشعب يتضامن مع الجيش فى أحداث ماسبيرو
> قام عدد من الأهالى بالتضامن مع أفراد القوات المسلحة والشرطة المتواجدين بمنطقة ماسبيرو، وهتفوا "الجيش والشعب إيد واحدة"، وتفاعل معهم جنود القوات المسلحة.
> 
> الجدير بالذكر أن الأهالى قاموا بشراء المياه والغازية لحماية الجنود من الاختناقات الناتجة عن القنابل المسيلة للدموع التى كست منطقة ماسبيرو.*
> *اصلنا بقينا اعداء من شعب تانى !!!!*



طبعا شعب تاني
ما احنا بالنسبه ليهم يهود كفره


رحمتك يارب من التخلف ودين الارهاب


----------



## Twin (9 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الشعب يتضامن مع الجيش فى أحداث ماسبيرو*
> *قام عدد من الأهالى بالتضامن مع أفراد القوات المسلحة والشرطة المتواجدين بمنطقة ماسبيرو، وهتفوا "الجيش والشعب إيد واحدة"، وتفاعل معهم جنود القوات المسلحة.*
> 
> *الجدير بالذكر أن الأهالى قاموا بشراء المياه والغازية لحماية الجنود من الاختناقات الناتجة عن القنابل المسيلة للدموع التى كست منطقة ماسبيرو.*
> *اصلنا بقينا اعداء من شعب تانى !!!!*


*طب والمتظاهرين ال بختنقوا .... بيجبولهم أيه .... مية نار !*​


----------



## Twin (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*R.N.N | شبكة رصد*

*رصد | متابعات | يحي الجمل الان على قناة الحياة : لايمكن ان تاتي هذه الاحداث العنيفة من اقباط مصر... واقولها واضحة من يريد الفتنة الطائفية لمصر هي اسرائيل فعلينا ان نتبه لذلك#*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*ردي اتحذف ليه قولت حاجه غلط ولا مستفز اوي كدا....*

*عموما دا اخر ما ليا في المنتدي دا و فعلا همشي طالما محدش مستحمل حد كدا *

*عموما ربنا يبارككم و يحافظ عليكم و يعدي الي حصل علي خير ياذن المسيح*

*بس الحذف الي حصل دا اخر ما بيني و ما بينكم و انا هكتفي معاكم بهذا القدر لاني اعامل هنا معامله المسلم و تحذف لي ردود لا تستحق الحذف ....*

*سلام الرب يشملكم*​


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

الرب يحمى ابنائه من كل شر ويضع حولهم حزام امان من كل شر امين


----------



## jesus_son012 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]tE_gVhVzMQY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## marcelino (9 أكتوبر 2011)

​


----------



## zezza (9 أكتوبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> * شبكة رصد*
> 
> *رصد | متابعات | عمرو موسى: لا يجب ان نرتكن على ان هناك اصابع خارجية واصابع داخلية واسرائيل وغيرها... نحن المسئولون اولا واخيرا... البلد بلدنا ونحن المسئولون عن حمايتها والتكاتف معا ونزع فتيل اي مؤامرة... المصري هو المسئول عن مصر #*



*اخيرا واحد بيفهم *


----------



## jesus_son012 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*قال  شهود عيان، من أمام مبنى اتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون، إن مدرعات تابعة   للقوات المسلحة، طاردت المتظاهرين على كورنيش النيل أمام «ماسبيرو»، محاولة   دهسهم.

وأضاف الشهود أن المتظاهرين استولوا على أسلحة من قوات الجيش، وأطلقوا منها الأعيرة النارية.

ونقلت فضائية «العربية»، بثاً مباشراً من موقع الأحداث، أظهر مدرعة للقوات   المسلحة، تطارد المتظاهرين الذين صعدوا الأرصفة للاحتماء، فصعدت خلفهم.

وبثت القناة، مقطع فيديو آخر يظهر متظاهرين يضربون أحد جنود القوات المسلحة، فيما يحاول أحد الكهنة حمايته وإنقاذه منهم.

وقال عماد جاد، الخبير بمركز الأهرام للدراسات السياسية والإستراتيجية، إنه   شاهد «مدرعات للجيش تدهس المتظاهرين.. وهذه جريمة حرب مسؤول عنها المشير   طنطاوي، ومجموعة المجلس العسكري، وهذه جريمة في حق الإنسانية يجب أن يحاكم   المسؤولين عنها، ويجب أن يحاسب من أصدر الأوامر»

وأضاف في مداخلة هاتفية على قناة النيل للأخبار:«هؤلاء متظاهرون سلميون،   ولم يكن لدى أحد من المتظاهرين يحمل سلاحاً، لكن الجيش هو من صعّد الأمر،   والمشير يجب أن يخرج للناس الآن ويتحدث، فهذه مقدمة لحرب أهلية».



​*


----------



## grges monir (9 أكتوبر 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *ردي اتحذف ليه قولت حاجه غلط ولا مستفز اوي كدا....*
> 
> *عموما دا اخر ما ليا في المنتدي دا و فعلا همشي طالما محدش مستحمل حد كدا *
> 
> ...


يا تروث مش ينفع تزعلى خالص دلوقت
الدنيا بس تروق وتشوفى اللىحصل دةلية
هنزعل من بعض فى ظروف زيى دى برضة مش معقول طبعا


----------



## BITAR (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*لازالت المواجهات الداميه مستمره فى ماسبيرو
*​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*عاجل جدا من ctv |تجمع سلفين امام كنيسة بقنا*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

grges monir قال:


> يا تروث مش ينفع تزعلى خالص دلوقت
> النيا بس تروق وتشوفى اللىحصل دةلية
> هنزعل من بعض فى ظروف زيى دى برضة مش معقول طبعا



*من زمان اصلا الموضوع دا في دماغي و دي القشه الي قصمت ظهر البعير لان اصلا محدش بيسمعني و باخد انذرات دايما و مقدرش اتكلم ولا افتح بوقي و بتعامل بنوع من التشكيك لسه  و مكروهه و خلاص انا اصلا سايبه المكان بس دخلت لان الاحداث قبضت قلبي و حبيت اطمن عليكم بس مش اكتر*

*ربنا معاكم و يحافظ علي الي نزل منكم المظاهره النهارده*
*
كملوا الموضوع مش هحولوا لموضوع تروث شهدائنا اهم*

*سلام*​


----------



## BITAR (9 أكتوبر 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *عاجل جدا من ctv |تجمع سلفين امام كنيسة بقنا*


*هى ناقصه السلفيين كمان
مش كفايه الجيش
*​


----------



## Twin (9 أكتوبر 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *عاجل جدا من ctv |تجمع سلفين امام كنيسة بقنا*


* ليه ؟ *
*عيزين يحرقوها*​


----------



## BITAR (9 أكتوبر 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *من زمان اصلا الموضوع دا في دماغي و دي القشه الي قصمت ظهر البعير لان اصلا محدش بيسمعني و باخد انذرات دايما و مقدرش اتكلم ولا افتح بوقي و بتعامل بنوع من التشكيك لسه  و مكروهه و خلاص انا اصلا سايبه المكان بس دخلت لان الاحداث قبضت قلبي و حبيت اطمن عليكم بس مش اكتر*
> 
> *ربنا معاكم و يحافظ علي الي نزل منكم المظاهره النهارده*
> *
> ...


*عليك بالخروج من الموضوع يا اخت توريث
كفاكى تشتيت للموضوع
*​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*عاجل جدا جيش من آلاف السلفيين يذهب الآن الى ماسبيرو و هتافات اسلامية
*
[YOUTUBE]rFlxsMEJftg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 أكتوبر 2011)

عنوان المستشفى القبطى 157 ش رمسيس وسط البلد, القاهرة التليفون: 25899870 - 25899869 -- محتاجين نقل دم


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*كمان سلفيين 
يا رب بنترجاك اتدخل واحمى ولادك *


----------



## BITAR (9 أكتوبر 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *عاجل جدا جيش من آلاف السلفيين يذهب الآن الى ماسبيرو و هتافات اسلامية
> *
> [YOUTUBE]rFlxsMEJftg[/YOUTUBE]


*كارثة قادمة بكل المقايس الاسلامية الارهابيه
نريد تدخلك يا رب اله القوات
*​


----------



## zezza (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*خلاص هتبقى حرب اهلية علانية !!!
استرها يا رب *


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *عاجل جدا جيش من آلاف السلفيين يذهب الآن الى ماسبيرو و هتافات اسلامية
> *
> [YOUTUBE]rFlxsMEJftg[/YOUTUBE]



استرها يارب 
ارجوك اتصرف وانقذ ولادك صنعه يداك
حارب عنهم واحميهم من عدو الخير


مين ليه المصلحه في كل اللي بيحصل دا
ايه كل الافتراء والظلم والكره دا اللي في قلوبهم لينا
ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
اتصرف


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> عنوان المستشفى القبطى 157 ش رمسيس وسط البلد, القاهرة التليفون: 25899870 - 25899869 -- محتاجين نقل دم



*للرفع ...*


----------



## Critic (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مرة اخرى مسلمين مصر اظهروا فسادهم بالشماتة فى مواتانا !
اوسخ شعب فى العالم شعب فاسد ومنافق وعديم الاخلاق


----------



## Twin (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*حد معاه تلفونات التلفزيون المصري السافل .... عايز أتصل أهزأهم *
*القناة المصرية أو النيل لايف*​


----------



## The Antiochian (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*مسيحيي سوريا متضامنون مع أخوتهم الأقباط ونرفع صلواتنا .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*الصحة: ارتفاع عدد المصابين إلى 202 مصاب و19 حالة وفاة*


----------



## just girl (9 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مع الاعتذار لكل من يخالفنى الرأى اعتقد الامر فاق قدرتنا ع الاحتمال ويجب المطالبه بالتدخل الدولى لحمايتنا باى شكل من الاشكال*


*وده كان رأيى من الاول لان لا مستوى عقلى او قيادى لهؤلاء يمكن التفاهم معه..*
*والرد علي مطالب الشعب دائماً الضرب والسبى والاضهاد الغير مبرر مطلقاً*
*هذه المعاملة البهيمية الوحشية التى لاترتقى للادمية لابد ان تضرب بيد من حديد*
*لازماً وحتماً يحصل تدخل دولى..*
*لوكانت العملية بالقوة العضلية والكترة يبقا مفيش حل غير الحماية من ناس عقولها بالشكل *
*ده.. بتخاف تفكر لاتتعب .. بتتحاشى مواجهة ضميرها !!*

*ربنا موش ساكت.. لكن انتظروا رد القوى لوكنتوا تظنوا انكم الاقوى !!*
*مساكين ايها المغفلين ولا خاسر غيركم وستعلمون*
*......................................................................................*

*الطريف.. ما قاله الاعلامى الظريف " لابد ان يحمى الاهالى *الجيش* عشان الاقباط بيهاجموه!! وبيهددوه .... وشوية شوية هيعيطوه *
*عايزين المسلمين ينزلوا عالمسحين عشان تبقى حرب اهليه*
*أدى المجلس العسكرى*
*أدى الاعلام الخارق*

*وربنا سامع وشايف ولم يحذروه !!*

***كيريى ليسون كيريى ليسون يــا رب ارحــــــم***
***كيريى ليسون كيريى ليسون ارحمــنا يـــا الله***
***كيريى ليسون كيريى ليسون اسمعنا وارحمنا***


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 أكتوبر 2011)

_: رصد | متابعات | قناة السي ان ان : في اتصال هاتفي منذ قليل مع وزيرة الخارجية الامريكية : نحذر المجلس العسكري من تفاقم الاوضاع والضغط علي الاقليات ونعرض علي المجلس العسكري الحماية والمساعدة بقوات امريكية لحماية المناطق الحيوية ودور العبادة #RNN


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _: رصد | متابعات | قناة السي ان ان : في اتصال هاتفي منذ قليل مع وزيرة الخارجية الامريكية : نحذر المجلس العسكري من تفاقم الاوضاع والضغط علي الاقليات ونعرض علي المجلس العسكري الحماية والمساعدة بقوات امريكية لحماية المناطق الحيوية ودور العبادة #RNN



*الظاهر سمعونى 
هو ده الكلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام
الاشكال دى مش هينفع معاها غير كده
اتهمونا ظلم كتير بالاستقواء بالخارج وبالعماله وووووو
وماله
احنا بقى هنبقى كده فعلا وطالبين التدخل الاجنبى لينصر اخاه *


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

Critic قال:


> مرة اخرى مسلمين مصر اظهروا فسادهم بالشماتة فى مواتانا !
> اوسخ شعب فى العالم شعب فاسد ومنافق وعديم الاخلاق



*فين حصل الكلام ده؟*


----------



## BITAR (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*شيخ الازهر 
صحى من النوم 
ويجرى اتصالات بالكنيسه لوقف ما يجرى فى ماسبيروا
*​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*العربية: أ ف ب: صدامات بين مسلمين وأقباط مصريين قرب أحد مستشفيات القاهرة*


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *حد معاه تلفونات التلفزيون المصري السافل .... عايز أتصل أهزأهم *
> *القناة المصرية أو النيل لايف*​




صدقني يا امير خساره فيهم حرف واحد منك

ربنا هايتصرف اكيد وقريب قوي

ويظهر كدبهم وخدعهم امام العالم كله


----------



## Twin (9 أكتوبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _: رصد | متابعات | قناة السي ان ان : في اتصال هاتفي منذ قليل مع وزيرة الخارجية الامريكية : نحذر المجلس العسكري من تفاقم الاوضاع والضغط علي الاقليات ونعرض علي المجلس العسكري الحماية والمساعدة بقوات امريكية لحماية المناطق الحيوية ودور العبادة #RNN


*أخالف هذا الرأي ولا أتمناه .... مصر لها المسيح *
*مصر للمسيح*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*ربنااااااااا ينتقم منهم​​*


----------



## Twin (9 أكتوبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> صدقني يا امير خساره فيهم حرف واحد منك
> 
> ربنا هايتصرف اكيد وقريب قوي
> 
> ويظهر كدبهم وخدعهم امام العالم كله


*لا أنا عايز أهزأهم بس ..... ده بجد إعلام سافل وزبالة وميستحقش الواحد يدعوه بالإعلام المصري *
*ده إعلام همجي مسلم*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*عاااااااااااااجل على قناة الطريق الجيش يطلق ناااااار على المستشفى القبطى




يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب حررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررام​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *لا أنا عايز أهزأهم بس ..... ده بجد إعلام سافل وزبالة وميستحقش الواحد يدعوه بالإعلام المصري *
> *ده إعلام همجي مسلم*​




وتفتكر انهم هايسمعوك اصلا



دول الل تنطبق عليهم الايه اللي بتقول

" لهم اعين ولا يبصرون واذان ولا يسمعون "

ابليس سيطر عليهم واعمي قلوبهم ومات ضميرهم

ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## The Antiochian (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*يا أحباء الجميع بات يعرف السفالة التي يمارسها مسملمو مصر ، ولكني أحذركم بدافع المحبة يا أخوتي من استقدام قوات غربية ، لأني على اطلاع واسع حول نية تهجير مسيحيي الشرق .*

*وحتى أقدم وقائع ، انظروا إلى أخوتنا في العراق ، هل تعتقدون فعلاً أنه لم يكن بمقدور أقوى جيش في العالم حمايتهم وعدم تهجيرهم ؟؟؟؟!!!!!*

*بدافع المحبة والخوف عليكم أتكلم يا أخوتي .*

*ستنتصرون يا أحباء ، التبشير يجتاحهم بقوة جنود السماء وجنود التبشير الذين لا يحملون إلا سلاح فكر المسيح .*


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *عاااااااااااااجل على قناة الطريق الجيش يطلق ناااااار على المستشفى القبطى
> 
> 
> 
> ...




علي المستشفي طب ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*محافظ أسوان: مطالب الأقباط بإقالتى لا تبرر الاعتداء على جنود الجيش*
*ف كده يا نااااس !!!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*فعلا بيتم التعدى حالا ع مصابين مستشفى القبطى 
يا رب اتصرف انت*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 أكتوبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> علي المستشفي طب ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



انا سمعت من ناس من هناك قالت اني في بلطجه دخلت المستشفى اللي في اقباط
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> علي المستشفي طب ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




*عايزين يخلصوا من الباقيين بقا

ومن المنطقة هناك خالى بيقولى فيه ضرب نار ناحية المستشفى​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انا سمعت من ناس من هناك قالت اني في بلطجه دخلت المستشفى اللي في اقباط
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




*دة فعلا اللى سمعته دلوقتى تبريرا لوجود الجيش عند المستشفى​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انا سمعت من ناس من هناك قالت اني في بلطجه دخلت المستشفى اللي في اقباط
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *عايزين يخلصوا من الباقيين بقا
> 
> ومن المنطقة هناك خالى بيقولى فيه ضرب نار ناحية المستشفى​*




حتي المصابين مش عاوزين يسيبهم في اللي هما فيه
بجد حرام كدا

رحمتك يارب 

يارب اسرع واعنا


----------



## Twin (9 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *محافظ أسوان: مطالب الأقباط بإقالتى لا تبرر الاعتداء على جنود الجيش*
> *ف كده يا نااااس !!!!*


*ال أختشوا ماتوا*
*وحجة البليد مسح التختة*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*امتى ربنا هيتصرف​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*هو ربنا صااااااااابر لييييييييييييييييه عليهم​​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *عاجل جدا من ctv |تجمع سلفين امام كنيسة بقنا*



[YOUTUBE]rFlxsMEJftg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## مسيحي عراقي انا (9 أكتوبر 2011)

الحق الحق أقول لكم: ستبكون وتنتحبون، وأما العالم فيفرح. ستحزنون ولكن حزنكم سينقلب فرحا.


----------



## BITAR (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مسيحي عراقي انا قال:


> الحق الحق أقول لكم: ستبكون وتنتحبون، وأما العالم فيفرح. ستحزنون ولكن حزنكم سينقلب فرحا.


*امين
وقول افرحوا كل حين واقول ايضا افرحوا
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انا سمعت من ناس من هناك قالت اني في بلطجه دخلت المستشفى اللي في اقباط
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*أخبار من أحد اقربائى بمنطقة المستشفى القبطى واخبرنا فى اتصال تليفونى أن هناك فوضى رهيبة بمنطقة المستشفى وفى ناس بتهاجمها وفيه ضرب نار .... ولا يوجد أمن ولا شرطة .....*


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*سفر الرؤيا

* *6:                  9 و لما فتح الختم الخامس رايت تحت المذبح نفوس الذين قتلوا من اجل                  كلمة الله و من اجل الشهادة التي كانت عندهم *
*6:                  10 و صرخوا بصوت عظيم قائلين حتى متى ايها السيد القدوس و الحق لا                  تقضي و تنتقم لدمائنا من الساكنين على الارض *
*6:                  11 فاعطوا كل واحد ثيابا بيضا و قيل لهم ان يستريحوا زمانا يسيرا                  ايضا حتى يكمل العبيد رفقاؤهم و اخوتهم ايضا العتيدون ان يقتلوا                  مثلهم *


----------



## Critic (9 أكتوبر 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *فين حصل الكلام ده؟*


 ادخل على اى فيدو فى يوتيوب او الفيس بوك وهتقرا مئات التعليقات من المسلمين على شاكلة :
احسن
يلا بالسلامة
يا كلاب يا نصارى عايزيين فتنة

ده فيه واحدة كانت كاتبة بكل شيطنة على صورة البنت اللى بتعيط على خطيبها :
يا رب اشوف الحزن على وش كل مسيحية كدة


----------



## sparrow (9 أكتوبر 2011)

Critic قال:


> ادخل على اى فيدو فى يوتيوب او الفيس بوك وهتقرا مئات التعليقات من المسلمين على شاكلة :
> احسن
> يلا بالسلامة
> يا كلاب يا نصارى عايزيين فتنة
> ...


 
احنا كدة نبقي بنظلم الشيطان معاها صدقني الشيطان بيتعلم منهم 
يارب ارحمنا ارجوك


----------



## أنجيلا (9 أكتوبر 2011)

​


----------



## Critic (9 أكتوبر 2011)

الرأى العام للمسلمين متعاطفين مع الجيش وكأنك الاقباط الطرف العدو
الشعب ده فاسد ومتعصب وعايز الحرق


----------



## Critic (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*خدوا مثلا عينة من التعليقات بالحرف *




> *يلا كويس انهم غارو قي دهيه بتوع امريكا الي معندهمش اي انتماء للبلد ولو عملنا حسباتنا يبقي ان شاء الله فيه كنائس هتتهد لان عدد الكنائس فاق عدد المسحسسن بكتير فخليكو ساكتين وخلوها علي الله*​


​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*كل اللى اتوقعناه انه هيحصل للاقباط من ورا الثوره الملعونه ابتدا  يتحقق
يا رب يكون الدرس بقى واضح دلوقتى وسبب رفضنا ليها بقى مفهوم
يلا ربنا موجود والله يرحمك يا مصرنا*


----------



## marcelino (9 أكتوبر 2011)

حظر تجول !​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*حظر تجول في وسط البلد و التحرير من 2 صباحا لسبعه صباحا...
*​


----------



## النهيسى (9 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *كل اللى اتوقعناه انه هيحصل للاقباط من ورا الثوره الملعونه ابتدا  يتحقق
> يا رب يكون الدرس بقى واضح دلوقتى وسبب رفضنا ليها بقى مفهوم
> يلا ربنا موجود والله يرحمك يا مصرنا*


*أنا كنت حاسس من اللى حصل
 وربنا موجود


*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *كل اللى اتوقعناه انه هيحصل للاقباط من ورا الثوره الملعونه ابتدا  يتحقق
> يا رب يكون الدرس بقى واضح دلوقتى وسبب رفضنا ليها بقى مفهوم
> يلا ربنا موجود والله يرحمك يا مصرنا*




عندك حق يا دون
ثوره الخراب جت فوق راسنا احنا بس

ربنا يرحمنا وينتقم لدماء اخواتنا الشهداء


----------



## BITAR (9 أكتوبر 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *حظر تجول في وسط البلد و التحرير من 2 صباحا لسبعه صباحا...
> *​


*اتمنى من اولادنا واخواتنا المتظاهرين انهاء المظاهرات
لان الجيش الاسلامى القذر 
سوف 
لا يرحمهم وسيقبض عليهم بهذه الحيله
ورجاء اى قبطى لا يسير فى هذه المنطقه
 *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*أكد الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، أن ما حدث أمام ماسبيرو هدفه أجنبى وصهيونى من أجل إشعال الفتنة فى مصر، وقد تدفع الجيش فى النهاية إلى فرض أحكام عرفية.*
*الهس هس الصهيونى اشتغل خلاص 
ربنا يشفيك يا ريسنا انت وامثالك*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*خلاص بقا عندهم هوس اسمه تدخل اوروبى واسرئيل​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أكد الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، أن ما حدث أمام ماسبيرو هدفه أجنبى وصهيونى من أجل إشعال الفتنة فى مصر، وقد تدفع الجيش فى النهاية إلى فرض أحكام عرفية.*
> *الهس هس الصهيونى اشتغل خلاص
> ربنا يشفيك يا ريسنا انت وامثالك*



*هما كده بيفضحوا نفسهم وبيأكدا انهم مينفعوش غير انهم يكونوا شوية اراجوزات *


----------



## grges monir (9 أكتوبر 2011)

لم نخطىء عندما قلنا ان ما جنيناة من هذة الثورة هى ظهور الهمجية الاسلامية فقط على الساحة
لم نخطىء عندما قلنا ان الثورة البيضاء فى 25 يناير اصبحت سوداء قاتمة فى 28 يناير
هل ماحدث اليوم حصاد نتائج الثورة المباركة
سؤال لكل المتشدقين بالثورة
لاننكر ان هناك كان اضهاد للاقباط لكن بصورة لم تكن معلنة
الان اصبح هدم الكنائس وقتل الاقباط بصورة علنية  مستفزة لابعد حد
حد يقولى كام كنيسة هدمت بيد الارهابين الاسلاميين فى النظام السابق ؟؟؟
النظام الحالى حدث ولاحرج اكتر من 3 او 4 كنائس فى 7 اشهر
شكر ا للثورة والتغير


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]A-Jsj1k94U0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*رصد | متابعات | قناة السي ان ان : في اتصال هاتفي منذ قليل مع وزيرة الخارجية الامريكية : نحذر المجلس العسكري من تفاقم الاوضاع والضغط علي الاقليات ونعرض علي المجلس العسكري الحماية والمساعدة بقوات امريكية لحماية المناطق الحيوية ودور العبادة *


----------



## Critic (9 أكتوبر 2011)

محدش ينوح على الثورة ....بينا من غيرنا كانت هتقوم ....كفاية لعب دور الضحية انا زهقت من الدور ده


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*واستشهد مايكل سند اليوم



*​


----------



## marcelino (9 أكتوبر 2011)

Critic قال:


> محدش ينوح على الثورة ....بينا من غيرنا كانت هتقوم ....كفاية لعب دور الضحية انا زهقت من الدور ده



وانا ززززززهقت من الحماس الثورى ده اللى مالهوش أى مبرررر !!!​


----------



## candy shop (9 أكتوبر 2011)

السلفيين كمان مش يتلموا

لا رايحين ماسبيرو كمان للمتظاهرين 

يارب ارجوك اتدخل احمى ولادك  وشعبك 

وبعد عنهم كل شر ارجوك يا حبيبى 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *واستشهد مايكل اليوم
> 
> 
> 
> *​



*ربنا ينيح نفسه ويصبر اهله ويصبرنا كلنا​*


----------



## Critic (9 أكتوبر 2011)

> وانا ززززززهقت من الحماس الثورى ده اللى مالهوش أى مبرررر !!!





انا لا عندى حماس ولا ثورة على العكس انا فاقد الامل فى الوضع ...بس فى نفس الوقت مش عايز العب دور الضحية ده دور مهين وبيحسسنى اننا عيال صغيرة​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*أعلن د.عادل العدوى، مساعد وزير الصحة لشئون الطب العلاجى، أن عدد القتلى فى اشتباكات ماسبيرو، ارتفع إلى 23 حالة وفاة، بالإضافة إلى 183 حالة إصابة، تراوحت إصاباتهم بين الكسور والجروح والإصابة بطلقات نارية "خرطوش".

وأضاف العدوى لبرنامج الحياة اليوم، أنه تم طلب تعزيزات من الشرطة العسكرية لحماية المستشفيات التى يتواجد بها مصابين وقتلى، خاصة مع حدوث تجمهر خارجها.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*تكثيف أمنى على الكنائس والمنشآت الحيوية بالإسماعيلية*
*بدأت قوات الأمن تكثيف تواجدها أمام الكنائس والمنشآت الحيوية بالإسماعيلية، تحسبا لحدوث أية أعمال تخريبية أو مظاهرات أمام الكنائس على خلفية أحداث ماسبيرو والتى شهدت وقائع مؤسفة.

وبدأت قوات الأمن تنشر عددا من الكمائن بالقرب من الكنائس المهمة وسط مدينة الإسماعيلية وبالشيخ زايد، وأيضا تأمين المنشآت الهامة مثل مبنى الإرشاد والمجرى الملاحى لقناة السويس وأقسام الشرطة والمستشفيات.

وفى نفس السياق أبدى عدد من أقباط الإسماعيلية أسفهم على أحداث اليوم ورفضهم للعنف.

يذكر أن الإسماعيلية لم تشهد اليوم الأحد، أية مظاهرات أو احتجاجات للمسيحيين طوال اليوم.*


----------



## candy shop (9 أكتوبر 2011)

الصوره صعبه اوى 

بجد حرام كل ده يحصل دنبهم ايه

ايه الجرم اللى ارتكبوا

والله حرام عينى مش قادره توقف الدموع  

حد يقولى ليه كده حد يقول مظاهره سلميه تتحول مجزه 

علشان بيقولوا كلمه حق  علشان عايزين نعيش بكرامه 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

* "اليوم السابع" تنشر أسماء عدد من المتوفين فى أحداث ماسبيرو*

*تنشر "اليوم السابع" أسماء عدد من المتوفين فى أحداث ماسبيرو، والمتواجدين داخل المستشفى القبطى بالعباسية، وهم: "وائل ميخائيل، وسامى فتحى، وجرجس راضى، وميشيل جرجس، وأسامة فتحى عزيز، وأيمن فؤاد أيمن، ومايكل مسعد جرجس، وأيمن صابر بشاى، وناجى نبيل كمال، وأيمن نصيف وهبة، وصبحى جمال نصيف، ومينا دانيال، وأيمن صابر بشاى، وهادى فؤاد عطية، وشحات ثابت معوض، ووائل خليل ميخائيل، وكمال فايق وهيب.

ويؤكد "اليوم السابع"، أنه حتى وقت نشر هذه الأسماء لم تصلنا أسماء الشهداء والمصابين من جانب القوات المسلحة.

من ناحية أخرى تشهد المستشفى القبطى بشارع رمسيس حالة من الغضب بين أهالى المتوفين، وقطع الطريق احتجاجا على مقتل العشرات منهم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*شرف: أحداث ماسبيرو مخطط لإسقاط الدولة وتفتيتها وسنقطع يد المتورطين*

*أكد الدكتور عصام شرف، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، أن الأحداث المؤسفة التى شهدتها منطقة ماسبيرو مساء أمس، الأحد، خطة مدبرة لإسقاط الدولة وتفتيتها، مشيراً إلى أنه لا يمكن لأى عاقل ومخلص لهذا البلد أن يتصور أن الاستمرار فى هذا العبث سيعود عليه أو على الوطن بالنفع، قائلاً: "هذه اليد العابثة لا بد أن تقطع".

وقال "شرف" فى مداخلة هاتفية مع التليفزيون المصرى، إنه يرأس حاليا اجتماعاً طارئاً للجنة إدارة الأزمات بمقر مجلس الوزراء، وإنه على اتصالات متواصلة مع القيادة العليا فى الدولة لمتابعة تطورات الأحداث أولاً بأول.

وناشد "شرف" الجميع بضبط النفس، مؤكداً أن الحكومة لن تدع هذه الأحداث تمر دون تحقيقات، وقال إن "المواطنة" لا تفرق بين مسلم ومسيحى، وإن المجلس العسكرى والحكومة مع حق الجميع فى بناء دور العبادة.

وختم رئيس الوزراء مداخلته الهاتفية بقوله: "سنطبق القانون بكل حزم على كل من يحاول إشعار النار فى البلد".*


----------



## صوت الرب (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*يا يسوع أحمي أقباط مصر
فهم عانوا كثيرا فعزهم و أقف بجانبهم*


----------



## سامح روماني2 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*دي اسماء المتوفيين في احداث ماسبيرو*

                  دي اسماء المتوفيين في احداث ماسبيرو 
وائل ميخائيل، وسامى فتحى، وجرجس راضى، وميشيل جرجس، وأسامة فتحى عزيز، وأيمن فؤاد أيمن، ومايكل مسعد جرجس، وأيمن صابر بشاى، وناجى نبيل كمال، وأيمن نصيف وهبة، وصبحى جمال نصيف، ومينا دانيال، وأيمن صابر بشاى، وهادى فؤاد عطية، وشحات ثابت معوض، ووائل خليل ميخائيل، وكمال فايق وهيب.


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*على قناة العربية الان : انتشار كثيف لجموع تحمل العصى والحجارة فى شارع رمسيس !!​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*العربية : مواجهات بين اطراف مختلفة فى شارع رمسيس عند محطة القطارات​*


----------



## marcelino (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | E.N.N || القاهره || عاجل || ENN #Egypt #Maspero #Tahrir
 قناة 25 المصرية تعلن ايقاف البث إحتجاجا علي إقتحام قوات الجيش لمقر  القناة وترويع العاملين بها بحثا عن المادة الخاصة بتصوير أحداث الشغب عند  ماسبيرو*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*وفاه عضو من "شباب من أجل العدالة والحرية" بأحداث ماسبيرو*
*أعلن محمد عواد، منسق حركة شباب من أجل العدالة والحرية، عن وفاة عضو الحركة مينا دانيال، خلال أحداث ماسبيرو مساء الأحد.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*اشتباكات بشارع رمسيس والجيش يدفع بـ 30 مدرعة للسيطرة على الموقف*

*شهد شارع رمسيس اشتباكات عنيفة بين أقباط ومسلمين، مما أدى إلى وقوع عدد من الإصابات، فيما قام مجهولون بإشعال النيران فى إحدى العمارات التى تبعد بضعة أمتار عن ميدان رمسيس، وإشعال النيران فى أكثر من 7 سيارات ملاكى وأتوبيس نقل عام.

وفى السياق ذاته قامت قوات الشرطة بفض الاشتباكات بين الطرفين، وقامت بإطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع من أجل تفريق الاشتباكات.

ووصلت سيارات الدفاع المدنى إلى شارع رمسيس، وبدأت فى القيام بعمليات الإطفاء للعمارة والسيارات التى تم إضرام النيران فيها، بينما نشرت قوات الجيش أكثر من 30 مدرعة بطول شارع رمسيس وحتى ميدان غمرة، وسنوافيكم بالتفاصيل.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*بيان تليفزيونى مهم لرئيس الوزراء*
*من المقرر أن يلقى الدكتور عصام شرف بياناً تليفزيونيا إلى الشعب المصرى بعد قليل، وذلك لعرض ما تم الاتفاق عليه فى اجتماع اللجنة الوزارية لإدارة الأزمات، التى انعقدت مساء أمس الأحد، عقب الأحداث التى شهدتها منطقة ماسبيرو، وراح ضحيتها عدد من القتلى والمصابين فى صفوف المتظاهرين الأقباط ورجال الجيش الذين تواجدوا لحماية مبنى التليفزيون.*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*النيل للاخبار : عصام شرف يلقى بيانا للامة بعد قليل حول الاحداث المؤسفة التى شهدتها منطقة ماسبيرو​*


----------



## candy shop (10 أكتوبر 2011)

يعنى هيقول ايه 

فى ايد  اجنبيه بتعبث فى مصر 

ولا اجنده  خارجيه كالعاده 

ولا هيدين العمل الاجرامى 

والمذبحه من قبل الجيش 

​


----------



## bob (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*يمكن يقول للاسف لعبناها غلط المره دي !!!!!
*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*اكيد هيقولوا ان فلول النظام واعداء الثورة هما السبب فى اللى حصل​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*لو عنده دم يستقيل ..... لكننا لم نتعود على مسئولين عندهم دم*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*قال عصام شرف نازل يتفقد مكان الاحداث على اساس ايه انشالله؟؟؟؟؟

يقتلوا القتيل ويمشوا فى جنازتوا صحيح !!!​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*ع القناه التانيه الارضيه من شويه اكدوا ان جيشنا المسكين مكانش معاه اى زخيره حيه 
وانهم هيستخدموا منتهى القسوه مع البلطجيه اللى مسكوهم 
الكلام واضح طبعاا 
المسيحيين هيتحملوا المسؤوليه كامله لاحداث اليوم 
طيب والمدرعات اللى شوفناها فيديو بتدهس المسيحيين هيبرروها بايه يا ترى ؟؟*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*مدرعات لعبة بريموت كنترول فى ايد البلطجية يادونا​*


----------



## marcelino (10 أكتوبر 2011)

اللى سايق كان مختل ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> طيب والمدرعات اللى شوفناها فيديو بتدهس المسيحيين هيبرروها بايه يا ترى ؟؟*



*الأقباط هما اللى كانو بيزقوها .....
المهم الإعلام رجع لوساخاته القديمه
نشوف بقى الإسلاميين حايعملوا ايه ؟؟
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *مدرعات لعبة بريموت كنترول فى ايد البلطجية يادونا​*





marcelino قال:


> اللى سايق كان مختل ​





صوت صارخ قال:


> *الأقباط هما اللى كانو بيزقوها .....
> المهم الإعلام رجع لوساخاته القديمه
> نشوف بقى الإسلاميين حايعملوا ايه ؟؟
> *



*او يمكن دى مدرعات فلوليه شريره قاصده توقع بين الجيش والشعب 
هما لسه الاسلاميين هيعملوا يا استاذى دول نازلين ادانه للحادث واتهامات للمسيحيين بالعماله وانعدام الوطنيه*


----------



## bob (10 أكتوبر 2011)

* كان بيتعلم السواقة و بيجرب الفرامل
*​


----------



## candy shop (10 أكتوبر 2011)

ده نجيب جبرائيل  مصاب فى رجله 

وكان فى ايده رصاص الجيش

فى ايه اكتر من كده ادله 

ولا هو الجيش اعزل زى الثوار 

يمكن ايد خارجيه برده 

حاجه غريبه بجد
​


----------



## The Antiochian (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*يا عديم الضمير 39 شهيد ولم نر ولو صورة لجثة غير مسيحي وتتفوه بسفالاتك هذه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*كم أعماكم الشيطان يا أتباعه*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*واحد سلفي يجب اعدامك*
*السلفية تهمة تستحق الإعدام*
*اتعلموا من سوريا ، الاخونجية لوحدها تهمة تستحق الإعدام*
*ولذلك البلد احلى ما يكون دينياً*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*للاسف .. ما حدث هو كارثة بكل المقاييس*
*كارثة للمسيحيين فى شهدائهم*
*وكارثة على شكل الانتخابات القادمة*
*الان و الان فقط سيتعاطف المعتدلين مع المتشددين*
*لم يكن هذا وقتها ابدا ايها القس فلوباتير*
*دماء من ماتوا .. هم فى رقبتك فاين التوقيت الصحيح*
*اما ماحدث فهو كالتالى فقد كنت هناك*
*بعض البلطجية من المسلمين تعدوا على المسيرة*
*اثناء سيرها بالطوب .. و ايضا احقاقا للحق فقد كان*
*بين المسيرة بلطجية من المسيحيين و مسلحين*
*بالعصى و الشوم و الاسلحة البيضاء و البعض*
*كان معهم مسدسات صوت .. و الجيش كان*
*طرفا محايدا .. حتى بدأ البلطجية المسيحيين *
*فى الهجوم عليه ظنا منهم انه يرى الاعتداء*
*عليهم و يسكت عن ذلك (متواطئ) *
*وهنا حدثت المجزرة .. وقد احرقت 3 سيارات*
*امامى لمواطنين ليس لهم اى ذنب .. فقد*
*كان يفتح باب التنك بالمطواة ثم يشعل تنك البنزين*
*و او ل سيارة رايتها كانت سيارة 131 *
*بجد مهزلة .. و لم تحسب جيدا .. و اشياء كثيرة*
*رايتها و غير راضى عنها ابدا .. الا نستطيع الصبر*
*ام هو شئ مخطط له .. لا اعلم و حزين على*
*ماحدث و على من قتلوا من الطرفين وان كان*
*الحل هو دولتان .. فانا من اول الموافقين و اتمنى ..*
*شيل دا من دا يرتاح دا عن دا عشان نخلص بقى*
*من حمامات الدم و التعصب الاعمى*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*نبهت وبعيد التنبيه مره اخرى
اى مشاركه مستفزه من اى مسلم شامت 
للاسف هتتعرض عضويته للفصل 
اعتقد ان ال هههههههه والتهديد والشماته وطرح الاراء المستفزه ووووو
لا مجال لها الان فلتكتمها الصدور وليبحث فيها الرب فهو موجود وشاهد *


----------



## The Antiochian (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*ويا نصر يا سلفي لو لم تكن أنت وجيشك في القمقم فلماذا يهاجم الجيش قنوات التلفزة المصرية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *ويا نصر يا سلفي لو لم تكن أنت وجيشك في القمقم فلماذا يهاجم الجيش قنوات التلفزة المصرية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



*من فضلك يا اخى لا توجه كلامك لنصر او لغيره من المسلمين 
فهذا الحدث افرز ما بالصدور تجاهننا حتى ممن كنا نظن انهم معتدلين اكتشفنا انها مجرد خدعه
الى هنا ينتهى الامر ولنكتفى بمتابعة الموضوع *


----------



## أنجيلا (10 أكتوبر 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *وان كان الحل هو دولتان .. فانا من اول الموافقين و اتمنى ..*
> *شيل دا من دا يرتاح دا عن دا عشان نخلص بقى*
> *من حمامات الدم و التعصب الاعمى*


*الظاهر ان الحل الوحيد هو ان تمشي مصر ع خطى الهند  *


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*الان كلمة عصام شرف​*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*لن أرد استجابة لطلب أختي دونا .*


----------



## bob (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*كلمة لا تستحق السماع 
و الواضح في الامر انه راجل بصمجي مش عارف يقرا اصلا !!
*


----------



## candy shop (10 أكتوبر 2011)

سمعتوا كلمه عصام شرف 

ياريته ماكان طلع  من اصله 

كنت اتمنى انه يعتذر ويستقيل 

كأن حسنى موجود وهو اللى بيتكلم 

ربنا يرحمنا
​


----------



## zama (10 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك يا جماعة ، كسبنا شهداء (( *رجال الحق الأبيض* )) ..

هو في خسارة لجزء من كرامتنا الأرضية ، بمساعدة ربنا لمجهوداتنا ، فهترجع تاني ..


----------



## marcelino (10 أكتوبر 2011)

من صفحه على الفيس بوك : 

​*بيان عصام شرف ....بيطلب التعقل والتريس ..وبيقول كانت مناظر مؤلمة؟؟؟

 فعلا بيان قوى ردع المخطئين وحل المشكلة فعلا .....ده بيان رئيس حكومتنا  اللى جبناه من التحرير ..يعنى لو جبنا شبشب ب10 جنية صينى كان قال بيان اشد  من كده....كن ناقص يقول دى ساعة شيطان يا جماعة...*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*شرف فى بيان متواضع وهزيل: أحداث ماسبيرو أعادتنا للخلف*

*فى بيان متواضع وهزيل، أكد الدكتور عصام شرف أن الأحداث المؤسفة التى شهدتها منطقة ماسبيرو مساء الأحد، أعدتنا خطوات كبيرة إلى الخلف، مشيراً إلى أن أخطر ما يهدد أمن الوطن هو العبث بملف الوحدة الوطنية، معربا عن حزنه الشديد لتلك الأحداث واصفاً إياها بأحداث عنف غير المبررة راح ضحيتها من أبناء مصر من المدنيين والعسكريين.

وأضاف شرف، خلال البيان الذى تلاه بالتليفزيون فى الساعات الأولى اليوم الاثنين، أن مصر تتعرض لمؤامرة خبيثة، وأن ما شهدته البلاد مؤخرا من أحداث يؤكد أنها مؤامرة.*
*مفيش فايده​*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*قرأت مئات التعليقات لمسلمين مصريين يشمتون بما حدث !!!!*
*ولم أقرأ عزاء واحداً ، أفضل ما قرأته انتقاد لطرفين قدم إحداهما 39 شهيداً والآخر لم نر صورة لأي قتيل لديه .*

*ويقولون مؤامرة !!!!!!*


----------



## oesi no (10 أكتوبر 2011)

هو احنا اللى عندنا ده بتسموه رئيس وزراء
دة يا جدعان شغلته مطيباتى 
ومش عارف يشتغلها كمان


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*اعتبر العوا، في بيان رسمي وصل "بوابة الشروق" نسخة منه، أن هذه الأحداث "فتنة طائفية مصنوعة" هدفها هدم البلاد وتخريبها، وقال إن الوصف الحقيقي للمظاهرات، من واقع المشاركة فيها وتصويرها حصل على نسخة منه يفيد بأن المتظاهرين الأقباط لم يبدأ بالعدوان على رجال القوات المسلحة، وإنما جاءت عناصر من الشوارع المحيطة بالمكان، مسلحة بأسلحة نارية وأسلحة بيضاء واعتدت على رجال الجيش والمتظاهرين في وقت واحد، الأمر الذي دفع بالأحداث إلى المسار المؤسف، غير الوطني، الذي سارت فيه، بحسب نص البيان.

*


----------



## grges monir (10 أكتوبر 2011)

ماحدث يعرفنا الى اين تتجة مصر
وارى كذلك انها رسالة ضمنية لنا كمسيحيين انة مهما حدث لكم فلا نريد ان نسمع صوتكم
بكل اسف مصر انحدرت الى الهاوية


----------



## كرستينا كركر (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*ارحمناااااااااااا يايسوع​​*


----------



## Twin (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*والجديد .... مفيش جديد يا جماعة*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*مصدر أمريكى ينفى عرض واشنطن إرسال قوات لحماية دور العبادة فى مصر*

*نفى مصدر أمريكى مسئول ما تردد عن عرض واشنطن توفير الحماية والمساعدة بقوات أمريكية، لحماية دور العبادة الخاصة بالأقباط والمناطق الحيوية فى مصر، مؤكداَ ًأن هذا "أمر غير صحيح وعار تماما من الصحة"، على حد وصفه.

وشدد المصدر الأمريكى على أنه "لم تصدر الإدارة الأمريكية على أى من مواقعها الرسمية أى موقف رسمى أو تصريح على لسان أى من مسئوليها بشأن أحداث ماسبيرو، حتى مساء الأحد بتوقيت واشنطن"، على حد قوله.*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*عبرت اليوم على ماسبيرو ورأيت مجموعة من بلطجية بولاق يقطعون الطريق بالحاورة المؤدية إلى التحرير وحاولت السيارة التى امامى العبور فما كان من هؤلاء البلطجية, الذين تتراوح اعمارهم بين العاشرة والعشرين من العمر, إلا وانهالو بالضرب بالشوم على الشاب قائد السيارة وعلى البربريز الأمامى, وكانت قوات غفيرة من الشرطه على الرصيف المقابل, واكتفت بالفرجه على الموقف ......
وعندما وصلت سقارة لم اجد سائح واحد بالمنطقة, بعد ان كانت الزيارات بداءت فى الانتعاش *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 أكتوبر 2011)

ميشيل فريد قال:


> *عبرت اليوم على ماسبيرو ورأيت مجموعة من بلطجية بولاق يقطعون الطريق بالحاورة المؤدية إلى التحرير وحاولت السيارة التى امامى العبور فما كان من هؤلاء البلطجية, الذين تتراوح اعمارهم بين العاشرة والعشرين من العمر, إلا وانهالو بالضرب بالشوم على الشاب قائد السيارة وعلى البربريز الأمامى, وكانت قوات غفيرة من الشرطه على الرصيف المقابل, واكتفت بالفرجه على الموقف ......*
> *وعندما وصلت سقارة لم اجد سائح واحد بالمنطقة, بعد ان كانت الزيارات بداءت فى الانتعاش *


 

يا حزن قلبى عليكى يا مصر...... ماذا حدث لك يا شعب...إلى اين؟؟؟ ماذا بكم!!

و يا مسيحيين من تنتظرو ان يساعدكم... و لا جيش امريكا و لا جيوش العالم كله..حولو نظركم للرب..حولو نظركم للرب..صلو بإمان...أين إمانكم؟؟!!!!!!!...تتكلون على قوه ابدانكم و تستنجدون ببشر مثلكم.... الرب موجود و حى...ربكم حى..حولو نظركم إليه...و هتفهمو ما غرضه ...الرب يحبكم جميعا و يريدكم كلكم فى احضانه فى ملكوته.... اشكروه على هذه التجارب الصعبه فهى تقربنا إليه..هو يريد ان يعدنا حتى نكون مستعدين ليوم العرس....إقتربو إليه لا تبعدو ...
 ارجوكم لا تبعدو...

لا تخف ايها القطيع الصغير لان اباكم قد سرّ ان يعطيكم الملكوت.
(لو 12: 32)

لا تخف البتة مما انت عتيد ان تتألم به.هوذا ابليس مزمع ان يلقي بعضا منكم في السجن لكي تجربوا ويكون لكم ضيق عشرة ايام.كن امينا الى الموت فسأعطيك اكليل الحياة.
(روء 2 : 10)

لا تخافو امنو فقط ان الله قادر على كل شىء و كله للصالح الارض فانيه انظرو إلى الابديه.

نور رأيس السلام و سلام نور العالم مع الجميع​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*مجلس الوزراء يعقد اجتماعا طارئا لمناقشة آخر التطورات*

*يعقد مجلس الوزراء بكامل تشكيله اجتماعا طارئا فى تمام الساعة 11 من صباح اليوم لمناقشة آخر التطورات بعد الأحداث المتلاحقة التي شهدتها مصر أمس. 

وكان شرف قد ترأس مساء أمس وحتى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم، اجتماعًا للجنة الوزارية لإدارة الأزمات، ثم قام بجولة فى مسرح الأحداث فى ماسبيرو، وألقى بيانًا إلى الأمة وصف ما حدث بأنه مؤامرة لإسقاط الدولة وليست فتنة طائفية.*


----------



## Genius Man (10 أكتوبر 2011)

ياجماعه أنا راجل مصري مسلم ولا أحب الفوضى

والله أنى أجزم لو المسلمين عملوا كدا كان نفسى الجيش يتخذ اجراء بقتلهم 
وكذلك المسيحيين أخواتى وأصحابي وجيراني 

ياجماعه والله مش هتفيدنا أمريكا الطاغية الظالمة عارفين لو دخلت هتعمل ايه ؟؟؟

هيا صحيح هتوقف على حماية الكنائسس ولكن مابعد الوقوف دخول فى السياسة وحكم مصر ولن نستطيع ان نسيطر عليهم 

ياجماعه انا دلوقتي بكلم ناس مثقفين وعاقلين يهمهم مصلحة البلد

والله يرحم من مات ( مع أن لا يجوز الرحمة على غير المسلم ) أنا اتكلم كمسلم متمسك بعقيدتي 
لكن هذا لا يقلل من قدركم ايها الطيبون

والله اشهد اانكم اناس طيبون نعيش معهم ولم يحصل معنا مايحصل الان

فالاشتباكات بين الجيش والمسيحيين

يااخوان لا نريد التفرقة

فانا كمسلم لا استطيع العيش اللى مع المسيحي
والمسيحي لا يستطيع العيش اللى مع المسلم

انا اعرف ان المسلم يغار على دينه
والمسيحي كذلك ولكن يجب ان ننتبه 

ان هناك جيل جديد من مصر خارج بكل قوة وهو ( الشباب المصري المثقف الواع ) وهذا ماشهدناه بالتحرير

المسيحي يقف بجانب اخيه المسلم  وكل منا كان يطعم الاخر

الرجاء ان نتكلم بعقل كمصريين بعيدا عن الدين 

الرجاء تقبل كلامى بكل سعة صدر لان عمرى 18 سنة فاى كلمة فيها خطا فانا ( صغير )

الرجاء اذا تكرمتم التكلم فى مصلحة البلد للافضل وليس للتشمت بعيدا عن بعض المتطرفين سواء مسلمين او مسيحيين

الرجاء من ادارة الكنيسة ان تقبل كلامى بكل سعة صدر ورحب

تشكروا يااخوان

وربنا يرحم شهدائكم


----------



## Twin (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*لا تعليق علي كلماتك يا أخي المسلم الصغير *​


----------



## Genius Man (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مجلس الوزراء يعقد اجتماعا طارئا لمناقشة آخر التطورات*
> 
> *يعقد مجلس الوزراء بكامل تشكيله اجتماعا طارئا فى تمام الساعة 11 من صباح اليوم لمناقشة آخر التطورات بعد الأحداث المتلاحقة التي شهدتها مصر أمس.
> 
> وكان شرف قد ترأس مساء أمس وحتى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم، اجتماعًا للجنة الوزارية لإدارة الأزمات، ثم قام بجولة فى مسرح الأحداث فى ماسبيرو، وألقى بيانًا إلى الأمة وصف ما حدث بأنه مؤامرة لإسقاط الدولة وليست فتنة طائفية.*


يا دونا للعلم
الحكومة دى مش هتنصف اى مصري احنا عاوزين حكومة جامدة تحكم بعقل بعيدا عن الدين
لان هناك مسلمين ومسيحيين وللعلم اصدقائي مسيحيين :t13:
وكل يوم نسهر مع بعض واحنا قاعدين مع بعض شايفين الاحداث دى 
ومش حابينها اصلا
والجيش دا صلب مصر ( للعلم هناك مسيحيين ومسلمين فى الجيش ) لان مايقتل من الجيش فهو مصري بالاساس خلافا عن كونة مسيحي او مسلم

والجيش دا هو اللى دافع عننا صح واللى لا ؟؟

خلينا نتكلم بعقل افضل اخوكم / احمد


----------



## Genius Man (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *لا تعليق علي كلماتك يا أخي المسلم الصغير *​


تسلم ياغالي وانت كدا اثبت لى ان انت مصري :yahoo:


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Genius Man قال:


> ياجماعه أنا راجل مصري مسلم ولا أحب الفوضى
> 
> والله أنى أجزم لو المسلمين عملوا كدا كان نفسى الجيش يتخذ اجراء بقتلهم
> وكذلك المسيحيين أخواتى وأصحابي وجيراني
> ...



*والله يرحم من مات ( مع أن لا يجوز الرحمة على غير المسلم )​**وتتحدث عن المتطرفين !!!!
لا تعليق
ومتشكرين لتنازل حضرتك بتقديم العزاء الغير مستحق لبشر لا يستحق طلب الرحمه لعدم وجود لديهم الرخصه الاسلاميه فهم كفره والحمد لله
ربنا يرحمنا 
نور*ت


----------



## Genius Man (10 أكتوبر 2011)

اتمنــي من الجميع التكلمــ بكل عقـل وساشراككم اخر الاخبار اخوانى الكرام اذا سمحتم لى

للعلم التطرف والارهاب ليس له دين لان الاديان السماوية تدعو الى التسامح فكل من يخرج على نص او حرف من هذه الكتب والاديان السماوية يععتبر متطرف سواء كان ( مسلم , مسيحي , يهودي )

صدقوني جميع الكتب المساوية كلامها جميل 

وصدقوني ايضا لو ربنا كان اراد البشر مسلمين كان جعلهم

ولو اراد البشر مسيحيين لكان جعلهم 
وكذلك لو يهود كان جعلهم


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Genius Man قال:


> يا دونا للعلم
> الحكومة دى مش هتنصف اى مصري احنا عاوزين حكومة جامدة تحكم بعقل بعيدا عن الدين
> لان هناك مسلمين ومسيحيين وللعلم اصدقائي مسيحيين :t13:
> وكل يوم نسهر مع بعض واحنا قاعدين مع بعض شايفين الاحداث دى
> ...



*ااااه طبعااااااا الجيش دافع عنكم ضد الكفره حد يقدر يقول غير كده يا احمد*


----------



## Twin (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Genius Man قال:


> تسلم ياغالي وانت كدا اثبت لى ان انت مصري :yahoo:


* أنا مصري قبل أن تكون أنت مصري *
*أنا مصري أصيل *
*وتعليقي علي رسالتك عبارة عن تنهيدة بسيطة حزينة تبرر مدي حزني عليكم كمسلمين مغيبين تعشقون الدم *

*بصدق أنا أشفق عليكم كمسلمين *
*وبصدق أنا نادم علي كوني يوم كنت متوقعاً أن بداخلكم يوجد إنسان يشعر ويحس* 
*فما تقومون به الأن يؤكد أنكم لسم كباقي البشر *
*وهذا بسبب دينكم الهمجي*​


----------



## Genius Man (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *والله يرحم من مات ( مع أن لا يجوز الرحمة على غير المسلم )​*
> *وتتحدث عن المتطرفين !!!!
> لا تعليق
> ومتشكرين لتنازل حضرتك بتقديم العزاء الغير مستحق لبشر لا يستحق طلب الرحمه لعدم وجود لديهم الرخصه الاسلاميه فهم كفره والحمد لله
> ...


لا لا يادون مش عاوزك تزعل كدا ومماتاخدش كل كلمة كدا عليا :a82:

المسيحيين بشر بردوا بس هنتكلم بعقل تمام ؟؟ وماتنسيش اننا صغير leasantr

احنا دلوقتى هنتكلم بعقل المسيحيين دلوقتى بدل مايروحوا ويعملوا مظاهرة يسفر عنها ضحايا مسيحيين وايضا من الجيش للعلم الجيش فيه ناس مسيحيين
كان ينزلوا مطالبهم للمجلس العسكري فكان افضل
للعلم المجلس العسكري لم ينصف لا مسيحي ولا مسلم
بس اللى مخلينا صابرين شوية الانتخابات الرئاسية
للعلم انا كنت مقدم  كليــــة حربيـــــــــــة وطلعت منها بسبب الوساطــة :banned:
مافيش حاجه اتحققت من مطالب الثورة اللى اننا شيلنا مبارك اللى عيش الشعب كله فى فقر

احنا ناس مصريين ولازم نتكلم بعقل وفى مصلحة البلد
لان ابنك او بنتك اكيد عايشه فى مصر مش فى اسرائيل ؟؟؟

واكيد الشباب الصغير دا هيبقى مثقف وزي مابنقول احنا المصريين ( الايام دول )

يعني كل يوم وله شكله يعني المسلم والمسيحي بالنسبة للشباب الصغير والحمد لله مافيش تعصب اللى من التيارات المسلمة والمسيحية المتعصبة صح كلامى لو فيه خطا اصلحووه

اخوكم / احمد


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Genius Man قال:


> ياجماعه أنا راجل مصري مسلم ولا أحب الفوضى
> 
> والله أنى أجزم لو المسلمين عملوا كدا كان نفسى الجيش يتخذ اجراء بقتلهم
> وكذلك المسيحيين أخواتى وأصحابي وجيراني
> ...


 
أهلا بك اخى Genius Man

 انا معك...جيوش العالم لن تفيد  بل الوضع هيسوء اكثر....

(_ارجوك لا تغضب لتلقيبى إياك ب"اخى" لإن ربى قايل لى هذا فالله لن يكرهنى او يحثنى على التفريقفى البشر الذى هو خلقه)_
_ و اشكرك بالترحم على المسيحيين الذين قتلو(رغم عدم مناداه كتابك بهذا!!!) _

ارجو من كل المصريين التمسك بوصيه الله..حبو بعضكم... حتى لو كرهوكم و قتلوكم.

كل الذى يحدث معروف ....نعلم إنهم هيضطهدوننا..:

اذكروا الكلام الذي قلته لكم ليس عبد اعظم من سيده.ان كانوا قد اضطهدوني فسيضطهدونكم.وان كانوا قد حفظوا كلامي فسيحفظون كلامكم.
يو 15 : 20​ 
عزيزى Genius Man لا يحسب المقام بالسن فمقامك محفوظ عند إخوتك.
يباركك الرب و ينير قلبك بنوره العظيم


----------



## Genius Man (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ااااه طبعااااااا الجيش دافع عنكم ضد الكفره حد يقدر يقول غير كده يا احمد*


هههههه يا دونا عليك تعليقات تهبل :yahoo:
انتم مش كفرة ياناس افهموا احنا مصريين طيب احنا ليه عملنا الثورة دي ؟؟؟

للعلم انا مش بحب اتدخل فى الامور الدينية اكثر

ولعلمك انا قولت الجملة دى على اساس ان الجيش بيحمي الطرفين مسلم ومسيحي

انا صديقى اسمه كيرلس او ( كيرو ) قاعد اكلمة شات 
دلوقتي وصدقني مافيش دين بيدعوا الى الارهاب ولو كان الاسلام كذلك كان زمانى حولت لاى ديانه اخري لكن صدقني يادون احنا مصريين ولو حد بدا انه يشتم احد الاديان فدا حسابه عند ربنا كبير كلامى صح واللى لا ؟؟ 


Twin قال:


> * أنا مصري قبل أن تكون أنت مصري *
> *أنا مصري أصيل *
> *وتعليقي علي رسالتك عبارة عن تنهيدة بسيطة حزينة تبرر مدي حزني عليكم كمسلمين مغيبين تعشقون الدم *
> 
> ...



الله يكرمك ياغالي بلاش نشتم بعض فسبب الفتنة هذه الشتائم تعرف يياغالي

والله هيسود الاحترام فى مجتمعنا اذا وجدنا كل شخص ماشى فى حالة ومالهوش دعوة بالاخر

للعلم انا عندى 20 موقع ع النت وانا صاحب شركة استضافة عربية مصرية كبيرة لكنى حبيت ان اشارككم فى منتداكم واشارك اخوانى المسلمين ايضا فى منتدياتهم علشان اهدي الطرفين :t32:

وانا حابب ان يكون فيه محبة ورخاء بينا زي انا واصدقائي

وصدقني يا twin لن تجد اللى كل خير من المسلمين كما نراه منكم يالطيبون 

ويارب يديم المحبة بينا وبينكم


وكما قولت لكم

اذا اراد الله ان يجعل العالم كله اسلام فكان فعل ذلك

وكذلك اذا اراد ان يجعل العالم كله مسيحي فكان ليفعل ذلك

واذا اراد ان يجعل ااالعالم كله تابع لليهود فكان فعل ذلك

لكننا مصريين واللى ايه ؟؟؟؟

وما حدش يقدر يقلل من وطنيتكم ولا وطنيتنا ومش حابب اقول جملة ( وطنيتكم ولا وطنيتنا )

لانى مصري ولدت فى مصر ؟؟
وانت كذلك ويجب ان نتبادل المشاعر الجميلة فيما بيننا مثلا

نتبارك لبعض فى الاعياد والمناسبات كما افعل مع اصدقائي

والله يرحم موتاكم


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Genius Man قال:


> لا لا يادون مش عاوزك تزعل كدا ومماتاخدش كل كلمة كدا عليا :a82:
> 
> المسيحيين بشر بردوا بس هنتكلم بعقل تمام ؟؟ وماتنسيش اننا صغير leasantr
> 
> ...



*الف حمد وشكر ليك يا ررررررررررب المسيحيين طلعوا بشر بشهادة المسلم الصغير ويا خوفى ليكون ده سبب رأيك ده انك لسه صغير عقلك لسه مأخدش الجرعه كامله 
ع العموم يا احمد عجبنى اقتراحك جداااااااااااا بان الاقباط كان لزماً حتماً يقدموا طلباتهم للمجلس العسكرى
مش عارفه الحكايه دى كانت تايهه عننا فيييييييين :a82:
يلا جت سليمه اهو طلعنالكوا شوية بلطجيه موتولهم كام مسيحى ودى البدايه بس يا ويلكم من اللى جاى 
بكره نطلع بمسيره اكبر ونموتلكوا يجى 50 ولا 100 مسيحى اااه وانتوا لسه شوفتوا حاجه 
بص يا احمد انا طبعاااا مقدره مشاعرك النبيله دى بس عاوزاك تتابع ملف ابتديت النهارده فيه 
وبعد ما يخلص كله هطلب منك تقول رأيك بكل حياديه وهكون سعيده بسماعه اياً كان *

*نظره تحليليه ع احداث الامس ( بقلمى ورؤيتى ) ...!!! ​*


----------



## Genius Man (10 أكتوبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> أهلا بك اخى Genius Man
> 
> انا معك...جيوش العالم لن تفيد  بل الوضع هيسوء اكثر....
> 
> ...



اهلا وسهلا بحضرتك ياغالي 

صدقني مثل هذا الكلام يوجد فى القران وايضا فى الانجيل 

وققولت لكم سابقا اننا مصريين متحابين وصدقوني الشباب القادم هيغير كل شىء فى مصر انتظروا بس :spor2:

وانا اقول لك اخي ايضا لانه يوجد فى الاسلام كذلك

واتمني ان لانتكلم مع بعض بنبذة الاديان 

فكل الاديان متسامحة وهذا ماقاله الشيخ والقس وصاحبي وانا قولت كذلك والناس تعرف ان المسيحية ليس دين ارهاب 
والاسلام ليس دين ارهاب
واليهودية ليس دين ارهاب

انما الارهاب ليس له دين تعلمون سنى 18 سنة واتكلم بكل هذه الحرقة لانى لا اريد ان اعيش اللى مع المسيحي وكذلك اصحابي المسيحيين لا يتمنون ذلك

واتمنا ان هذا الشعور يسود هذه المناطق فشعب مصر شعب عظيم وجميل

كما رايتم فى التحرير لم تمس كنيسة ولا مسجد ؟؟؟ لان دم المصري يحن على اخوة 

وصدقوني احنا حبايب:spor2:


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Genius Man قال:


> هههههه يا دونا عليك تعليقات تهبل :yahoo:
> انتم مش كفرة ياناس افهموا احنا مصريين طيب احنا ليه عملنا الثورة دي ؟؟؟
> 
> للعلم انا مش بحب اتدخل فى الامور الدينية اكثر
> ...



*لالالا بقى يا غالى احنا كفره بحسب وصف كتابكوا 
فعلا شكلك مش متعمق كفايه ف الدين 
والدليل انك بتقول
مافيش دين بيدعوا الى الارهاب ولو كان الاسلام كذلك كان زمانى حولت لاى ديانه اخري 
انا بقى بدعوك لقسم الحوار الاسلامى تصفحه حتى بدون مشاركه يمكن مفاهيم كتير عندك تتغير
موفق وشكرااا لمرورك الطيب يا طيب*


----------



## Twin (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Genius Man قال:


> الله يكرمك ياغالي بلاش نشتم بعض فسبب الفتنة هذه الشتائم تعرف يياغالي
> 
> والله هيسود الاحترام فى مجتمعنا اذا وجدنا كل شخص ماشى فى حالة ومالهوش دعوة بالاخر
> 
> ...



*يا حبيبي .... فين أنا شتمتك أو سبيت شخصك الكريم ؟*
*أنت لا تؤمن ولا تصدق مسيحيتي وتنعتها بالتحريف وتدعونا بالكفرة ولا يجوز رمي السلام علينا طأحياء ولا رحمة كأموات*
*وأنا من جهتي لا أعترف بدينكم الشيطاني الهمجي*
*ولكن أنا كإنسان أشفق عليكم وألفقي عليكم سلامي بمحبة وأترحم وأدعوا لأمواتكم وأهنأكم في أعيادكم ..... كوني إنسان*

*فأنا لا أتهجم ولم أسبك ... ولكني أشفق عليك*
*أتمني أن تطلع علي رأي هنا في هذا الموضوع **أحترت أن أسميكم اسماً !*​


----------



## Genius Man (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الف حمد وشكر ليك يا ررررررررررب المسيحيين طلعوا بشر بشهادة المسلم الصغير ويا خوفى ليكون ده سبب رأيك ده انك لسه صغير عقلك لسه مأخدش الجرعه كامله
> ع العموم يا احمد عجبنى اقتراحك جداااااااااااا بان الاقباط كان لزماً حتماً يقدموا طلباتهم للمجلس العسكرى
> مش عارفه الحكايه دى كانت تايهه عننا فيييييييين :a82:
> يلا جت سليمه اهو طلعنالكوا شوية بلطجيه موتولهم كام مسيحى ودى البدايه بس يا ويلكم من اللى جاى
> ...


هههههههههههههه والله انت دمك زي العسل علشان تعرفوا بس ان المصريين دمهم واحد

رغم تعدد الاديان فالانسان المصري مشاعرة نبيله

وصدقوني لا اكن اللى الحب لكم يالطيبون 

وميدان التحرير يشهد بذلك :kap:
وحاضر هدخل اشوف كلماتك الجميلة بموضوعك  اتمني كل الخير لكم

وصدقونيي لو مسلمين كنتم هتتلاقوا دماء داخل المعركة لان المسلمين كتير :a63:

فاقل عدد للقتلى للمسلمين كانوا هيبقوا 6 او 7 الاف الله يرحمنا جميعا

ويرحم من يموت من المصريين فدماء المصريين جميعهم غالى على

للعلم انا مثقف واعلم مايعلمه الكثيرون واستيع ان احاور اى شخص 

+ كما قولت لكم انا مصرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررري :a63:
وانتمــ كذلك ياغاليين :wub:


----------



## MAJI (10 أكتوبر 2011)

الذي حصل امس بل وكل هجمة على الاقباط 
هي رسالة خسيسة قديمة الى الاقباط 
وهي ان يسكتوا 
لكن هيهات لم يعد للصمت مكان 
والحرية هي مطلب كل انسان
فقد ولّى زمان الخوف 
لم يتحمل لا المجلس العسكري ولا المتعصبون صوت القبطي الحر
هكذا اذلهم عمرو بن العاص ويجب ان يظلوا هكذا 
لكن زمن عمرو قد مات ولم ولن يحيوه سلفيوه


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*شتتنا كتير نرجع بقى لمتابعة الحدث​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*المجمع المقدس يعقد اجتماعا برئاسة البابا لمناقشة أحداث ماسبيرو*

*يجتمع قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية بأعضاء المجمع المقدس بالكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية اليوم لمناقشة الأحداث التى وقعت بالأمس أمام ماسبيرو وأسفرت عن مقتل أكثر من 30 شخصا وإصابة العشرات.

وسيطرت على الاجتماع الذى بدأ منذ قليل حالة من الحزن، كما تم منع دخول الإعلاميين فى انتظار صدور بيان بشأن موقف الكنيسة من الأحداث.

من جانب آخر يترأس قداسة البابا شنودة الصلاة على ضحايا الأحداث فى الساعة الثانية ظهر اليوم بالكاتدرائية بمشاركة لفيف من أعضاء المجمع المقدس، يأتى هذا فى الوقت الذى كثفت فيه قوات الجيش والشرطة العسكرية انتشارها لحماية الكاتدرائية.*


----------



## Genius Man (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لالالا بقى يا غالى احنا كفره بحسب وصف كتابكوا
> فعلا شكلك مش متعمق كفايه ف الدين
> والدليل انك بتقول
> مافيش دين بيدعوا الى الارهاب ولو كان الاسلام كذلك كان زمانى حولت لاى ديانه اخري
> ...


انا متابع منتداكم من زمااااااااااااان من سنة 2004 لكن ربنا هو المتحكم بالقلوب وليس نحن :banned:

وصدقني للعلم لا اعرف انت ولد ام بنت لكن اكلمك بصفتك مصري حميل متفهم وواع ومثقف ومتحضر وكشخص شارك معي بالتحرير رووقف بجانبي كمصري

للعلم انا جلست بالتحرير من اول 25 يناير الى نهاية المظاهرات وكذلك اصحابي المسيحيين

احاورهم بكل سعة صدر ورحىب وصدقوني كنا عاملين مسابقة ان اللى يطلع اية جميلة سواء من القران او الاننجيل ياخدد جايزة وكانت مسابقة زي الفل فكل شخص يطلع ايه يلاقى الايه التانية قصادها :a63: فكان الواحد بيتعمق فى دينه اكثر للعلم لا داع للعداوة والكراهية بيننا فانا لا احب ان اكره فلحب فى داخلي وسيبقى 

تسلم يادون + هقرا مقالك لاتقلق وهنشوف ابداعك :yahoo:


Twin قال:


> *يا حبيبي .... فين أنا شتمتك أو سبيت شخصك الكريم ؟*
> *أنت لا تؤمن ولا تصدق مسيحيتي وتنعتها بالتحريف وتدعونا بالكفرة ولا يجوز رمي السلام علينا طأحياء ولا رحمة كأموات*
> *وأنا من جهتي لا أعترف بدينكم الشيطاني الهمجي*
> *ولكن أنا كإنسان أشفق عليكم وألفقي عليكم سلامي بمحبة وأترحم وأدعوا لأمواتكم وأهنأكم في أعيادكم ..... كوني إنسان*
> ...




لا داع لهذه الاشياء فهذا مايفرقنا وصدقني اعلم انك لم تشتمني وانا لم اقل انك تشتمني وراجع ردي يمكن يكون فيه نقد ولاكن ماقولت كذلك

وصدقني انا سجلت النهارده علشان اشارككم راي لا اكثر وكما قولت لكم

نحن مصريين 

وصدقوني اذا قوة خارجية دخلت فالمصايب هتعم ع الكل + احصائيا مصر

بنسبة الفقراء والعاطلين لاتبشر بخير ابدا والاقتصاد منهار ومع دخول امريكا هنقول لمصر سلام عليكم

كلامى حلو واللى لا :yahoo: بعرف اتكلم اهو :yahoo:


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*انا يا عزيزى ( بعد اذن حكم الدين طبعاااا ) ههههههه
انا مسيحيه مصريه ام وللعلم لم انزل التحرير لانى كنت ضد الثوره وما زلت 
تقدر تقول بكل فخر من الفلول 
واكيد هتجمعنا حوارات كتير بعيد عن القسم الاخبارى منعاًً للتشتييت 
نورت يا احمد *


----------



## Twin (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رسالة ع الفيس بوك*​
*شهادة نوارة نجم عن اليوم بعد رجوعها :

دخلت المشرحة وشفت جثة 14 عريس غير اللي في...** التلاجة ماتوا بالرصاص الميري ومعدية عليهم العربيات يا جيش شهادة الزور واليمين الغموس

كل ده عشان تاخدوا الحكم؟ الهي تولعوا انتوا والحكم والبلد والدنيا كلها.. تقتلوا الناس دي كلها ليه؟ ليه؟ ربنا يحرق قلوبكم على ولادكم
... ...
الجيش الكداب نصب على الناس لدرجة ان فيه ناس فعلا نزلت فاكرة ان المسيحيين مسلحين ولما لقوا الجيش كدب عليهم انضموا للمسيحيين

انا ما شفتش ام جثة عسكري واحدة، ومافيش حد كان مسلح غير الجيش، لو صدقوا ان حد مات منهم يبقى هم اللي قاتلينه بغشوميتهم ولا قاصدين حتى

الناس اللي قاعدين على التويتر يتفرجوا على القناة الاولى.. اخرسوا.. اذا ما كنتوش تنزلوا تشوفوا بعنيكم اخرسوا، يا ربنا يدوقكم اللي الناس شافوه

اي حد يكرر شهادة الزور اللي نشرها الجيش وكلها كدب في كدب مش حاقوله غير ربنا يوريك ابنك مكان اللي انا شفتهم النهاردة

واحد جه قالي: امال فين المسيحيين اللي معاهم سلاح؟ انا كنت نازل ادافع عن الجيش لقيت الجيش بيضرب الكل والناس بتضرب في بعضها وماحدش فاهم حاجة

وعلى فكرة، الناس اللي بتكرر كلام الجيش دي مش ناس هابلة، لانه لا كدب مساوي ولا صدق منعكش، دي ناس شريرة وبنت كلب وربنا يحرق قلوبهم يا رب*​


----------



## Twin (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *المجمع المقدس يعقد اجتماعا برئاسة البابا لمناقشة أحداث ماسبيرو*
> 
> *يجتمع قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية بأعضاء المجمع المقدس بالكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية اليوم لمناقشة الأحداث التى وقعت بالأمس أمام ماسبيرو وأسفرت عن مقتل أكثر من 30 شخصا وإصابة العشرات.*
> 
> ...



*طب وجثث مجندي الجيش المسلم .... هيصلوا عليهم فين*
*والا هما قاموا الصبح بدري وخلصوا ..... سوكتي مليطي *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *طب وجثث مجندي الجيش المسلم .... هيصلوا عليهم فين*
> *والا هما قاموا الصبح بدري وخلصوا ..... سوكتي مليطي *​



*يااااااه عليك يا تووون بتقف عند حاجات عجيبه وبتسأل اسئله من خارج المنهج بصراحه 
الظاهر الغربه غيرتك ونستك عوايدنا
اللى متعرفهوش بقى انهم دفنوهم اول امبارح بدرى بدرى منعاااً لهجوم فلول الاقباط وتعريض الشهدا للقتل مره تانيه *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 أكتوبر 2011)

[=Genius Man;2995846]اهلا وسهلا بحضرتك ياغالي 
حضرتك ممكن تقول يا غاليه 

صدقني مثل هذا الكلام يوجد فى القران وايضا فى الانجيل 
 اعلم استاذىما يوجد فى القرأن و فى التوراه و فى الإنجيل... لكن فى الإنجيل الكلام كالسيف لا إثتثنائات يقع فيها احد!!
وققولت لكم سابقا اننا مصريين متحابين وصدقوني الشباب القادم هيغير كل شىء فى مصر انتظروا بس :spor2:
"يا لعيب"  ....مصريين طبعا و إن شاء الله الأزمه تعدى..و الرب هيعديها إن شاء الله. 

وانا اقول لك اخي ايضا لانه يوجد فى الاسلام كذلك
 قد تحتاج للرجوع لقواعد كتابك حتى تتأكد ممكن تلاقى هذه الايه بس هتلاقى كذا واحده تانيه تنفيها! و لا نريد ان نتكلم فى هذا الان.

واتمني ان لانتكلم مع بعض بنبذة الاديان 
تمام عندك حق و لكنى اتكلم معهم  اريد  ان اذكرهم بكلام الرب  حتى يتنبهو و يتشبثو و لا يغلطو علشان اعلم حرقه المشاعر فانا انبه عدم التكلم مع حضرتك بإسلوب وحش..و خصوصا إن نحن لم نرى فى كلام حضرتك شىء وحش..الله يزرع فى قلبك المحبه اكثر و اكثر

فكل الاديان متسامحة وهذا ماقاله الشيخ والقس وصاحبي وانا قولت كذلك والناس تعرف ان المسيحية ليس دين ارهاب 
والاسلام ليس دين ارهاب
واليهودية ليس دين ارهاب

انما الارهاب ليس له دين تعلمون سنى 18 سنة واتكلم بكل هذه الحرقة لانى لا اريد ان اعيش اللى مع المسيحي وكذلك اصحابي المسيحيين لا يتمنون ذلك
انا معك اخى فكل اصحابى اصلا مسلمين و اصحاب والدى و اخى كذلك و لا يوجد عندى غير صديقتين بس مسيحيين! و احب اصدقائى المسلمين و احترمهم و اصلى من اجلهم.

واتمنا ان هذا الشعور يسود هذه المناطق فشعب مصر شعب عظيم وجميل
احب شعب مصر جدا رغم إنتمائى له من الاب فقط و لكنى مصريه بنت مصرى و احب بلدى و احذن  على ما يحدث.. و املى فى الرب كبير.

كما رايتم فى التحرير لم تمس كنيسة ولا مسجد ؟؟؟ لان دم المصري يحن على اخوة 

وصدقوني احنا حبايب:spor2:]
اكيد  حبايب ..الرب معك


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*وزارة الصحة: ارتفاع عدد المصابين فى أحداث ماسبيرو إلى 272*

*أعلنت وزارة الصحة، ارتفاع عدد المصابين فى أحداث ماسبيرو إلى 272 مصاباً و24 حالة وفاة.

وذكر بيان وزارة الصحة، أن المستشفيات استقبلت 253 مصاباً وتم إسعاف 19 مصاباً فى موقع الحادث.

وأوضح البيان أن المستشفى القبطى استقبل 55 مصاباً ومعهد ناصر 77 مصاباً ومستشفى بولاق العام 14 مصاباً وشبرا العام 38 مصاباً والهلال 11 مصاباً، كما استقبل مستشفى المنيرة العام 8 مصابين وكوبرى القبة العسكرى 33 مصاباً والمعادى العسكرى 4 مصابين والإصلاح الإسلامى حالتين وقصر العينى الفرنساوى حالة واحدة والمستشفى الإيطالى 10 حالات.

وأضاف البيان، أن الوفيات البالغ عددها 24 حالة، بينها 17 حالة وفاة فى القبطى وحالة فى بولاق العام و4 بمعهد ناصر وحالتان بكوبرى القبة*


----------



## Twin (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وزارة الصحة: ارتفاع عدد المصابين فى أحداث ماسبيرو إلى 272*
> 
> *أعلنت وزارة الصحة، ارتفاع عدد المصابين فى أحداث ماسبيرو إلى 272 مصاباً و24 حالة وفاة.*
> 
> ...


* طب وال 24 حالة دول ..... ظروفهم أيه*
*أقابط بس *
*والا بينهم أيادي مندسة صهيونية إيرانية أمريكية سودانية *
*وال 24 دول منهم جنود من الجيش السلفي المسلم .... والا هناك إحصائية أخري هتخرج عن قريب*​


----------



## Genius Man (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *انا يا عزيزى ( بعد اذن حكم الدين طبعاااا ) ههههههه
> انا مسيحيه مصريه ام وللعلم لم انزل التحرير لانى كنت ضد الثوره وما زلت
> تقدر تقول بكل فخر من الفلول
> واكيد هتجمعنا حوارات كتير بعيد عن القسم الاخبارى منعاًً للتشتييت
> نورت يا احمد *


ههههههههه بنورك ياغالية

لعلمك بقا انتى مانزلتيش دي حرية راي اومال احنا عملنا الثورة دي ليه :dance:
احنا عملنا الثورة دي علشان كل شخص يعبر عن حريته واعتقاده الديني 
انتى لستي من الفلول
لان الفلول معروفين ( الحزب الوطني ) :spor2:
وان شاء الله يجمعنا لقاءات افضل مابعد المباراة :a63: ( ماتش الاهلى والزمالك )

ربنا يديم علينا المحبة يااخوان 


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> [=Genius Man;2995846]اهلا وسهلا بحضرتك ياغالي
> حضرتك ممكن تقول يا غاليه
> 
> صدقني مثل هذا الكلام يوجد فى القران وايضا فى الانجيل
> ...



ههههه ,, انتى مصرية فحط واكيد انتم كنتم فى مصر قبلنا 

تسلمى عالمرور والردود الاروع منك وان شاء الله لنا حوارات اخري


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> * طب وال 24 حالة دول ..... ظروفهم أيه*
> *أقابط بس *
> *والا بينهم أيادي مندسة صهيونية إيرانية أمريكية سودانية *
> *وال 24 دول منهم جنود من الجيش السلفي المسلم .... والا هناك إحصائية أخري هتخرج عن قريب*​



*انا كمان نفسى اعرف 
حتى ع الاقل اعرف هنطلبلهم الرحمه كلهم ولا لا *


----------



## Genius Man (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> * طب وال 24 حالة دول ..... ظروفهم أيه*
> *أقابط بس *
> *والا بينهم أيادي مندسة صهيونية إيرانية أمريكية سودانية *
> *وال 24 دول منهم جنود من الجيش السلفي المسلم .... والا هناك إحصائية أخري هتخرج عن قريب*​


لا لا حرام عليك والله 

الجيش دا مصري والجيش دا هو اللى دافع عنكم كتير وعننا ايضا 

ولاتنســـــــــــــــــــي هناك مسيحيين فى الجيش وهناك ظباط

للعلم انا كنت مقدم كلية حربية ووصلت لاخر اختبار اللى هو الهيئة وروحت اجيب النتيجة اول امبارح انا وصديقى المسيحي طلعنا علشان ماكنش معانا واسطه

ياغالي خليك فريش كدا وسيبك من الكلام المتكرر دا 

صدقني اذا سالت اي مسيحي فى مصر

هيقولك اصدقائي مسلمين 

واذا سالت الشباب المسلم هيقولك اصدقائي مسيحيين

وايضا الجيش منه ناس ؟؟ والله اعلم فيه مسيحيين ومسلمين ايضا

وايضا هناك اقباط ماتوا واكيد لازم يكون فيه ؟؟؟ دا الجيش المصري مش اى جيش :a63:
 للعلم لا احب ان اري اى دماء مصري تسيــل يارب ارحمنا قولوا ااااااااامين 

اظن الدعاء دا موجود فى الاسلام والمسيحية :spor2:


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*ع التليفزيون العنصرى حالا بيقولوا ال 24 متوفى منهم 3 جنود  والله اعلم 
اممممممم واحتمال ال 3 يطلعوا برضه اقباط والله اعلم *


----------



## Twin (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *انا كمان نفسى اعرف *
> *حتى ع الاقل اعرف هنطلبلهم الرحمه كلهم ولا لا *


 
*في التلفزيون المصري الفاسد ,,,, النيل للأخبار والمصرية *
*معندهمش غير العيل الفلاح المسلم السلفي المتخلف الجاهل ال معلهوش نقطة دم واحدة *
*وشكله بس مصاب في ماتش كورة عند خط ال 18 *
*بيقول كانوا الأقباط معاهم أسلحة وخرطوش وخدونا غدر وقتلوا صحبي قدامي المسيحين هما ال عملوا فينا كدة .... ومذيع التلفزيون الفاسد يقوله يعني هما كانوا مستعدين للهجوم *
*هههههههههه*
*طب فين الراجل ال مات ده .... مجبوش سرته ليه ولا إسمه ولا صورته*
*ولحد دلوقتي بيذعوها من أمبارح *
*نفسي أعتر علي أرقام تلفونات التلفزيون المصري الفاسد علشان نفسي أديهم كلمتين في جنبهم بالحق*​


----------



## AdmanTios (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> * طب وال 24 حالة دول ..... ظروفهم أيه*
> *أقابط بس *
> *والا بينهم أيادي مندسة صهيونية إيرانية أمريكية سودانية *
> *وال 24 دول منهم جنود من الجيش السلفي المسلم .... والا هناك إحصائية أخري هتخرج عن قريب*​



الأخوة جميعاً .................. سلام و نعمة رب المجد
بالأمس أمام بوابات مستشفي القبطي

أغلقت ثلاجات الموتي الباب أمام الأعداد
القادمة من أمام ماسبيرو

مما يدل علي أننا لا نزال نعيش نفس الواقع الأليم
الأعداد غير مُحصاه بدقة مما يدل علي قمع غضب عارم

المواصلات و رحلات القطارات
يتم بداخلها التنبية علي إخفاء الأقباط المسيحيين
بأي طريقة لأن الجيش صرح علنياً بأنه ليس لدية
القدرة حاليا علي حمايتهم بأي حال من الأحوال


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*الاتحاد الأوروبى: مصر تأخذ منعطفا جديدا بعد أحداث ماسبيرو*
*
 قالت صحيفة إيه بى سى الأسبانية إن وزراء الاتحاد الأوروبى يجتمعون اليوم، فى لوكسمبورج لمناقشة الوضع فى مصر بعد يوم من الاشتباكات العنيفة التى حدثت بين الأقباط والجيش فى مصر، والتى تسببت فى 24 حالة وفاة.

ويرى وزراء الاتحاد الأوروبى أن أحداث الشغب التى حدثت بالأمس، تعتبر الأسوأ منذ فبراير الماضى، وأنه من المتوقع أن مصر تأخذ منعطفا جديدا بعد هذه الأحداث.

وأشارت الصحيفة إلى أن فى الأسبوع الماضى، حذرت مصادر فى الاتحاد الأوروبى من أن يسود البلاد حالة من "عدم اليقين"، حيث إنه يرى أن مصر تشهد مرحلة مقلقة على دور الحكم العسكرى المصرى.

وأوضحت الصحيفة أن رئيس الوزراء المصرى عصام شرف قال فى خطاب له للشعب المصرى إن أعمال الشغب هى جزء من مؤامرة ضد البلاد ودعا للوحدة الوطنية، مضيفا أن أخطر التهديدات لأمن مصر هى كسر الوحدة الوطنية بتوليد الخلاف بين المسيحيين والمسلمين وكذلك الشعب والجيش.

وأضافت الصحيفة أن وزراء خارجية الاتحاد الأوروبى يناقشون الوضع فى الدول العربية الآخرى مثل ليبيا وتونس وسوريا واليمن.*


----------



## Genius Man (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الاتحاد الأوروبى: مصر تأخذ منعطفا جديدا بعد أحداث ماسبيرو*
> *
> قالت صحيفة إيه بى سى الأسبانية إن وزراء الاتحاد الأوروبى يجتمعون اليوم، فى لوكسمبورج لمناقشة الوضع فى مصر بعد يوم من الاشتباكات العنيفة التى حدثت بين الأقباط والجيش فى مصر، والتى تسببت فى 24 حالة وفاة.
> 
> ...



عجبانى جميع ردودك وتعليقاتك واخبارك 
بالذات السطر دا
*مضيفا أن أخطر التهديدات لأمن مصر هى كسر الوحدة الوطنية بتوليد الخلاف بين المسيحيين والمسلمين وكذلك الشعب والجيش.

المصري اصيل من يومه حتي لو قلعوه هدومة :spor2:
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 أكتوبر 2011)

استاذة دونا ، ارجو منع المسلمين من اي تعليق حتى ولو كان مواساة في الموضوع ، فالموضوع لنقل الأخبار وتعليقنا عليها لأننا اصدق من سيشعر بالشهداء .. لان الكلام مستفز ولا اريد التدخل في هذه الردود غير المسئولة ..


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*تم نقل الحوار باكمله للمنتدى العام ​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=192561&page=3


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*مجلس الوزراء يقف دقيقة حدادا على أرواح ضحايا ماسبيرو*

*وقف أعضاء مجلس الوزراء دقيقة حدادا على أرواح ضحايا أحداث ماسبيرو التى وقعت أمس، وذلك فى بداية اجتماعهم الطارئ الذى عقدوه قبل ظهر اليوم الاثنين، برئاسة الدكتور عصام شرف لبحث تداعيات هذه الأحداث. 

وكانت أحداث ماسبيرو قد أسفرت عن مقتل 24 شخصا إصابة نحو 272 شخصا آخرين. ومن المقرر أن يستعرض المجلس تقارير حول ملابسات الأحداث والجهود المبذولة لاحتواء الوضع ومعرفة من يقف وراءها .*
*لا تعليق ​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 أكتوبر 2011)

حاضر ، استاذة دونا ..


----------



## Twin (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رصد | مصر | مجلس الوزراء يبدأ اجتماعه الطارئ بدقيقة حدادًا على أرواح الضحايا *


----------



## bob (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*حد يقدر يقولنا المجمع المقدس اجتمع ولا لسه !!!!
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *المجمع المقدس يعقد اجتماعا برئاسة البابا لمناقشة أحداث ماسبيرو*
> 
> *يجتمع قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية بأعضاء المجمع المقدس بالكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية اليوم لمناقشة الأحداث التى وقعت بالأمس أمام ماسبيرو وأسفرت عن مقتل أكثر من 30 شخصا وإصابة العشرات.
> 
> ...



*اجتمع يا بوب وشوية وهيبتدى قداس الصلاه ع الشهداء
ربنا ينيح نفوسهم *


----------



## bob (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*لاول مرة حد يطلع يتكلم صح علي التليفزيون المصري
*[YOUTUBE]OsP2qqBf-0I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Twin (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*




*

*مع علي صفحتي في الفيس بوك*
*الصورة تثبت إستخدام الطلق الميري علي متظاهري ماسبيرو*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

bob قال:


> *لاول مرة حد يطلع يتكلم صح علي التليفزيون المصري
> *[YOUTUBE]OsP2qqBf-0I[/YOUTUBE]



*الست المذيعه مش عاجبها الكلام طبعااا*


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

الواحد اعصابه خلاص مش قادره اتحمل من كتر الاخبار الكدب اللي عمالين نسمعها من الزفت التليفزيون المصري
والتعليقات المستفزه دي
لسه برده مصدقين ان المسيحين هما اللي بدوأ
طب ازاي حد يفهمني خلاص هاتجنن

هو لو المسيحين مستعدين للاعتداء علي الجيش
هاياخدوا اطفال وستات معاهم عشان يبهدلوا ؟
هاياخدوا رموز الكنيسه والكهنه معاهم برده عشان يضربوا ويتبهدلوا ؟

مهو الكلام يبقي بالعقل بقي يا ناس نقصهم العقل وصوت الحق
ارحمونا وارحموا نفسكم من الكدب دا بقي
البابا قالها المره اللي فاتت في اول السنه
احذروا غضب ربنا

يارب انت فين
اظهر غضبك بقي وانتقم لشعبك
كحسب وعدك لينا
احنا شوفنا غضبك ساعه حادث الاسكندريه 
ومنتظرين ترد علي دا كمان
ارجوك
انتقم لشعبك ولدم اولادك
قلوبنا خلاص مش قادره تتحمل اكتر من كدا ظلم
ارجوك مد ايديك واتصرف


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*الي ماي روك *

*اخي الغالي هل من الممكن ان تغير TEMPLATE المنتدي للاسود و ان يتشح المنتدي بالسواد حدادا علي ضحايانا؟*

*و شكرا لك مقدما*​


----------



## bob (10 أكتوبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]bO67_aOVCfE[/YOUTUBE]
*عمار يا مصر 
المذيعة دي من الهند !!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*النيابة العامة تصرح بدفن 22 جثة لقتلى أحداث ماسبيرو*
*المستشار عمرو فوزى، المحامى العام الأول لنيابات وسط القاهرة الكلية، بدفن 22 جثة لقتلى الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن والأقباط أمام مبنى ماسبيرو بعد تشريحهم، والتحفظ على 4 جثث لأشخاص مجهولى الهوية.

وأجرت النيابة العامة معاينة مبدئية لموقع الاشتباكات، تبين من خلالها احتراق 27 سيارة متنوعة ما بين سيارات تابعة للشرطة العسكرية والقوات المسلحة، وسيارات ملكية خاصة قام الأقباط بإشعال النيران بها أثناء الاشتباكات.

وأكد مصدر قضائى، أن النيابة العامة لن تحقق مع مثيرى الشغب الذين تم إلقاء القبض عليهم أمس، لتولى الشرطة العسكرية ملف القضية، نظراً لأنها الجهة التى قامت بضبط المتهمين، ومن المرجح أن يتم فتح التحقيق معهم فى النيابة العسكرية ثم تعود القضية للنيابة العامة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*آلاف يتظاهرون أمام المستشفى القبطى للتنديد بأحداث ماسبيرو*
*تظاهر الآلاف من الأقباط أمام المستشفى القبطى فى انتظار تشييع جثامين ضحايا اشتباكات ماسبيرو مساء أمس، وهتفوا ضد المشير محمد حسين طنطاوى، والمجلس العسكرى، مرددين "يا طنطاوى.. يا طنطاوى.. حق القبطى مش هيضيع"، كما رفعوا لافتات وصلبان تندد بالأحداث وتضامن معهم عدد من ائتلاف شباب الثورة والأحزاب.

وأرسلت الكنيسة نعوش الجثامين إلى المستشفى القبطى استعدادا لنقلها إلى الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، حيث يترأس قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث الصلاة على أرواحهم، بينما رفضت بعض أسر الضحايا السماح بتشريح جثامين ذويهم.

من جهة أخرى، تواجدت العشرات من سيارات الأمن المركزى محملة بالمئات من أفراد الشرطة، حيث وقفت على بعد 100 متر من مقر المستشفى القبطى برمسيس، وذلك تخوفاً من حدوث أى أحداث عنف من قبل أهالى الضحايا الذين توافدوا بالمئات على مقر المستشفى لتشيع جثمان الضحايا. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*حالات إغماء لأهالى الضحايا بالمستشفى القبطى بعد وصول الجثث *

*توافد المئات من الأقباط صباح اليوم الاثنين، على المستشفى القبطى بشارع رمسيس لتشيع جثامين ذويهم، وتساقط عدد منهم فى حالات من الإغماء بعد مشاهدة جثث الضحايا، داخل مشرحة المستشفى، وتم نقل عدد منهم إلى قسم الطوارئ لتلقى العلاج فى الوقت الذى علت فيه صرخات وعويل أسر الضحايا انتظارا لخروج الجنائز.

والتقت "اليوم السابع" عدداً من أسر الضحايا وبعض المصابين، وقال المصابون إنهم تعرضوا لعمليات اعتداء من قبل العسكريين وتنوعت الإصابات ما بين كسور وشظايا وطلقات نارية.

من جانب آخر، قام بعض الشباب الغاضب بإحراق سيارة للشرطة أمام المستشفى فى ظل تزايد حالة الغضب من قبل المشيعين لجثامين الضحايا .*


----------



## bob (10 أكتوبر 2011)

> *  تبين من خلالها احتراق 27 سيارة متنوعة ما بين سيارات تابعة للشرطة  العسكرية والقوات المسلحة، وسيارات ملكية خاصة قام الأقباط بإشعال النيران  بها أثناء الاشتباكات.*


*اه يا بلد هو ده اللي ربنا قدرهم عليه و هو ده اللي تبين !!!!
يا رب ملناش غيرك و انت عارف فين الحق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*"المصريين الأحرار" يدين أحداث "ماسبيرو" ويطالب بإصدار مرسوم لدور العبادة الموحد *

*أدان حزب المصريين الأحرار العنف تجاه المتظاهرين السلميين من أقباط ومسلمين وأحزاب وقوى سياسية كانت مشاركة اليوم فى تظاهرة ماسبيرو، والتى أسفرت عن العديد من الإصابات بين المتظاهرين.

وطالب الحزب فى بيان له اليوم، بسرعة إنهاء وإصدار مرسوم بقانون تجريم التمييز، وقانون دور العبادة الموحد، بالإضافة إلى ضرورة تطبيق القانون فورًا على العناصر المتسببة فى أحداث كنيسة ماريناب، مؤكداً مشاركته مع جميع الأحزاب والقوى السياسية غدًا فى اجتماع الساعة الحادية عشر صباحاً بساقية الصاوى للتنسيق بخصوص الأزمة الحالية.

ورفض الحزب التعامل بوحشية مع المتظاهرين السلميين مؤكدين أن ذلك ارتداد عن منجزات الثورة التى نادت بالحرية والديمقراطية، ويؤكد الحزب على أن التظاهرة التى شارك بها العديد من القوى السياسية كانت سلمية.*


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *"المصريين الأحرار" يدين أحداث "ماسبيرو" ويطالب بإصدار مرسوم لدور العبادة الموحد *
> 
> *أدان حزب المصريين الأحرار العنف تجاه المتظاهرين السلميين من أقباط ومسلمين وأحزاب وقوى سياسية كانت مشاركة اليوم فى تظاهرة ماسبيرو، والتى أسفرت عن العديد من الإصابات بين المتظاهرين.
> 
> ...



ياريت كان دا الحل 
ماكنش حد غلب

للاسف المسلمين والعنف الساكن جواهم مبقاش محتاج لقانون او غيره خلاص

شريعتهم هي قانونهم اللي هايشموا عليه
القتل والارهاب شعارهم

والجيش والحكومه منهم وبيساعدوهم

يبقي مين هايبطق القانون دا بقي ؟
وعلي مين ؟

اهو كلام في الهواء


----------



## grges monir (10 أكتوبر 2011)

عار على مصر والاسلام ان يكون رد مطالب الاقباط المشروعة بلعنف والقتل
لن يخفض صوت الاقباط مهما فعلتم ايها الهمجيين الارهابيين
سوف نردد مهما حدث ارفع راسك فوق انت قبطى


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*النيابة تبدأ التحقيق مع المصابين بمستشفى الهلال*
*
تقوم جهات التحقيق حاليا بأخذ أقوال المصابين فى الاشتباكات التى وقعت أمس، بين المشاركين، فى مظاهرة يوم الغضب القبطى، وقوات الجيش داخل مستشفى الهلال، حيث لم يتبق سوى 4 مصابين من أصل 42 مصابا دخلوا المستشفى أثناء فترة الاشتباكات.

وعلمت "اليوم السابع" من مصادر مطلعة داخل المستشفى أن وزارة الصحة أعطت تعليمات لإدارة المستشفى بعدم إجراء أى مقابلات أو تصوير المصابين من قبل وسائل الإعلام .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*سفير بريطانيا يأسف على الأحداث الدامية فى لقائه مع شيخ الأزهر *

*استقبل الإمام الأكبر الدكتور أحمد الطيب، شيخ الأزهر، السفير البريطانى بالقاهرة "جيمس وات"، ظهر اليوم الاثنين، فى زيارة قصيرة لم تستغرق سوى عشر دقائق، بسبب انشغال الإمام الأكبر بعقد جلسة بيت العائلة المصرية أثناء الزيارة، وعبر السفير البريطانى عن أسفه للأحداث الأخيرة، متمنياً أن تمر سريعاً وأن تستمر مصر فى طريقها نحو الاستقرار والديمقراطية .

وقال الإمام الأكبر، إن مصر بجميع طوائفها يد واحدة، مؤكدا أن مصر ماضية فى طريق التقدم والإصلاح، وأنها لن تكون فريسة لمخططات مشبوهة يحاول البعض تنفيذها.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*هدوء نسبى أمام ماسبيرو.. وعمال النظافة يرفعون آثار الاشتباكات*

*شهد شارع كورنيش النيل حركة مرور شبه عادية فى ظل تواجد أمنى مكثف بالمنطقة من ناحية مطلع كوبرى 6 أكتوبر وحتى وزارة الخارجية، حيث تواجدت 3 مدرعات حربية أمام مبنى الإذاعة والتليفزيون "ماسبيرو"، وأكثر من 20 سيارة أمن مركزى بطول شارع كورنيش النيل، وتواجد عدد من جنود الأمن المركزى على مطلع كوبرى 6 أكتوبر بحضور عدد من قيادات الداخلية، فيما اكتفت قوات الشرطة العسكرية بتأمين مداخل مبنى "ماسبيرو" دون اى تواجد لها بالشارع.

ومن جانب آخر، أزال العشرات من عمال النظافة التابعين للإدارة العامة للنظافة والتجميل بمحافظة القاهرة آثار ومخلفات أحداث أمس الأحد، من اشتباكات دامية بين قوات ا لجيش والأمن المركزى من جانب والمتظاهرين من جانب آخر، كما قاموا بتنظيف الأرصفة والشارع بالمياه من آثار الدماء الناتجة من الأحداث.

وشهد ميدان التحرير حالة من الهدوء التام، وحركة مرور عادية، فيما تجمع عدد من المارة على الرصيف بالقرب من الجامعة الأمريكية لمناقشة أحداث أمس والتى راح ضحيتها العشرات، الأمر الذى أدى حدوث مشادات كلامية بينهم وبين أصحاب المحال التجارية لتأثيرهم على حركة البيع.

يأتى هذا فيما قام عدد من قيادات الداخلية المتواجدة بالميدان منذ الصباح بالعمل على عدم وجود أى تجمعات تجنبا لحدوث أى أحداث شغب او مشادات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*النائب العام يزور "ماسبيرو" و"القبطى" ويقود التحقيق فى الأحداث*

*أجرى المستشار الدكتور عبد المجيد محمود، النائب العام، منذ قليل، زيارة تفقدية لمنطقة ماسبيرو، والتى شهدت الأحداث الدامية التى وقعت بين الأقباط ورجال الشرطة العسكرية مساء أمس الأحد، وانتهت بمقتل 24 شخصا، وإصابة 327 آخرين، كما سيزور النائب العام المستشفى القبطى، لتفقد المصابين المتواجدين بالمستشفى لتلقى العلاج والإسعافات.

ويجرى المستشار عبد المجيد محمود، وبصحبته المستشار عدنان الفنجرى النائب العام المساعد، وفريق من المحققين، التحقيق فى تلك الأحداث الدامية للوقوف على أسباب وتفاصيل وقوعها، والتوصل لتداعيات الأحداث التى تسببت فى زيادة الاشتباكات لهذا الحد.

ومن جانب آخر قامت القوات المسلحة بسحب قواتها من أمام ماسبيرو، وتركيزهم داخل المبنى لتأمينه، وأيضا لتجنب وقوع احتكاكات ومشادات مع المتواجدين أمام ماسبيرو، كما تركزت قوات الأمن المركزى فى الشوارع الخلفية لماسبيرو لتأمين المبنى والمناطق المجاورة له من أى اعتداءات أو أحداث شغب.*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*أدان المجمع المقدس بالكنيسة الأرثوذوكسية، برئاسة البابا شنودة، ما وصفه بالاعتداء على الأقباط، فى اشتباكات أمس أمام مبنى ماسبيرو، وقال المجمع فى بيان له اليوم عقب اجتماع قداسة البابا بما يقرب من 70 أسقفا: "ندين استشهاد أكثر من 24 من أبنائنا الأحباء وأكثر من 200 جرحى فى مسيرتهم السلمية".

وأضاف البيان: "وإذ نؤكد إيماننا المسيحى بأن بعض الغرباء يندسون وسط أبنائنا ويرتكبون أخطاء تنسب إليهم، إلا أن الأقباط يشعرون بأن مشاكلهم تتكرر كما هى باستمرار دون محاسبة المعتدين، ودون إعمال القانون عليهم، أو وضع حلول جذرية لهذه المشاكل، والمجمع المقدس يدعو الشعب القبطى بالصلاة **والصوم 3 أيام ابتداء من غد الثلاثاء".*
http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=509480#http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=509480#http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=509480#​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*هل الدماء هى الفداء*

*فى كل مطلب لفئة ما .. هل يجب ان تسيل الدماء*
*البريئة لكى يستجاب للمطلب العادل ؟؟*
*هل هذا اصبح هو الموروث البغيض من انظمة*
*سابقة توارثت مصر لاجيال ؟؟*
*هل الاستجابة للمطالب التى لا تكلف الدولة*
*مليما احمر و ترسى مبدا العدالة الاجتماعية هو*
*خطا احمر بعد الثورة ؟؟*
*انى ارى*
*مجلس وزراء مهزوز لا حيلة له باهت مرهق مثلما*
*ظهر رئيس الوزراء امس*
*انى ارى*
*بلد تسود فيها الفوضى .. الكل خائف .. الكل لا يريد*
*تحمل المسئولية .. الى متى .. لا اعلم*
*انى ارى*
* مسلمين اميين فى دينهم لا يفقهون منه الا بعض*
*الفتاوى التى تذكرنى بالقرون الوسطى*
*انى ارى*
*مسيحيين لا يجيدون اختيار توقيتات جيدة لاعلان*
*مطالبهم المشروعة و التى من المفروض انها*
*لا تحتاج الى وقفات اصلا .. و يدمرون حقوقهم*
*المشروعة منساقين وراء كهنة ليس لهم فى*
*السياسة ناقة و لا جمل*
*انى ارى*
*اياد خارجية تسعى لتقسيم مصر .. فان كان و لا بد*
*من هذا .. فلتكن دولة مسييحية لا يكون فيها مسلم *
*واحد و العكس صحيح .. *
*انى ارى *
*فترة من الزمن ساد فيها البلطجية و اللصوص*

*مش عارف اقول ايه على اللى قتلوا .. فقد خرج*
*و ترك امه و ابيه و اخوته و زوجته و اولاده*
*فلم يعود .... كان يجب ان يعلن الحداد فى مصر*
*على ارواح الشهداء .. الذين ضحوا بحياتهم فى*
*سبيل نصرة دينهم و حقوقهم المسلوبة ..*
*كنت اريد ان تكون هذه الوقفة اما بعد مجلس الشعب*
*و الشورى او بعد انتخاب الرئيس*
*هل ظن القس فلوباتير ان هذا هو الوقت المناسب*
*وقبل ان ياتى مجلس شعب قد يكون من الاخوان*
*او الاحزاب الدينية .. فقال هذه هى الفرصة المناسبة*
*اما الان و الا فلن نرى هذا ابدا !! لا اعلم ربما يكون مصيبا !! و لكنه تنفيذ خاطئ فى رأيى*
*ولكن*
*قد رايت بلطجية من منطقة الطوابق و معهم اسلحة*
*السيف الكبير (مش عارف اسمه ايه) و المطاوى*
*و زجاجات المولتوف .. و كانوا مع المتظاهرين*
*فلماذا .. حماية !! .. انهم هم السبب فيما حدث*
*وقد رايتهم يقذفون الجنود بالحجارة بام عينى*
*شباب صغير حديث السن كان يفعل هذا ..*
*و الجندى يقول له عيب يابابا .. و ينادون بعضهم*
*بطلقات مسدسات الصوت فى الشوارع الجانبيه*
*لاعادة التجمع مرة اخرى .. فمن اتى بهؤلاء الصغار*
*الذين رأوا ما يفعل فى الثورة فظنوا انهم هكذا*
*يفعلون مثلهم .. ان ماحدث هو بسبب هؤلاء الصغار*
*الا انه*
*كان يجب على الجيش عدم الوقوع فى حفرة القتل*
*لمدنيين .. حتى لو احرق المتظاهرين المركبات*
*او حتى قتل بعض الجنود .. لكان اشرف للجيش*
*مليون مرة بدلا من ان تدان يديه بدماء الابرياء*
*الكبار المحترمين .. و يهرب الصغار من الصبية*
*و الاطفال من البلطجية .. وهم السبب الحقيقى*
*فيما حدث .. لقد جعلونى انا شخصيا اجرى*
*حتى وصلت الى الاسعاف فى اقل من خمس دقائق*
*من الطوب *

*مش عارف اقول ايه .. ياريت يشيل المجلس العسكرى*
*المسئولية و يعلن بدء تطبيق قانون دار العبادة الموحد*
*لماذا التردد لا اعلم .. هل هم خائفون ان تاتى حكومة*
*متشددة تلقى عليهم باللوم انهم سبب اصدار القانون*
*لا اعلم .. و اخيرا .. ربنا يرحمنا و يرحم شهداء الكلمة*​


----------



## AdmanTios (10 أكتوبر 2011)

بالدموع و الزغاريط معاً

تنهال الجثامين علي الكاتدرائية بالعباسية

و سط صراخ و نواح الأمهات

رحمتك يا رب المجد


----------



## AdmanTios (10 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*ياسر رشدي انت مسلم عاقل ربنا يباركك و مرحب بيك هنا لان مشاركتك خاليه من اي استفزاز* *حتي و ان اختلفت معك في بعض ما كتبته الان*

*سلام لك*​


----------



## AdmanTios (10 أكتوبر 2011)

عاجل من قلب الأحداث
بمستشفي القبطي الكائنة بالقرب من ميدان رمسيس

الطب الشرعي و الأخوة الأفاضل القائمين عليه
يُريدون تحديد الإصابة بالتقارير بأنها

سكتة قلبية

رحمتك أنت يا قدوس بعبيدك


----------



## AdmanTios (10 أكتوبر 2011)

بيان ثورة الغضب رقم 33


----------



## AdmanTios (10 أكتوبر 2011)

تمالك أعصابك جيداً


طالبت قيادية بجماعة "الإخوان المسلمين" البابا شنودة الثالث باعتباره بطريرك الأقباط الأرثوذكس في مصر بتقديم اعتذار رسمي عما حدث مساء الأحد بمنطقة ماسبيرو بالقاهرة حيث هاجم آلاف المتظاهرين "المسيحيين" قوات الجيش أمام مبنى التليفزون ما أدى إلى سقوط 24 قتيلاً وأكثر من 270 جريحًا.


وقالت منال أبو الحسن - الأستاذة بكلية الإعلام لوكالة "آكي" الإيطالية للأنباء الاثنين -: إن "التظاهر السلمي حق مشروع للجميع سواء في الفترة الانتقالية أم الانتخابات أو غيرها دون تعطيل مرور أو شغب"، لكنها استدركت قائلة: "ليس من حق أحد القيام ببلطجة طائفية أو التعدي على سلطة الدولة وكرامتها عن طريق التعدي على الجيش، كما ليس من حق أحد القيام بعمليات تخريبية".

وأضافت أبو الحسن: "لذا أطالب البابا شنودة بالاعتذار رسميًّا عما حدث باعتباره كبير الأقباط، فدم المصري ليس رخيصًا والاعتداء على الجنود المصريين شيء يشين الدولة"، كما "أطالبه بتحمل كافة التكاليف عما حدث من تلف والتعويض عن الضحايا".

وعلقت على تصريحات منسوبة لوزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية هيلاري كلينتون حول عرضت التدخل لحماية المناطق المتوترة بأن "هذا ليس من حقها ويجب أن تأخذ العدالة مجراها"، علمًا بأن مصدرًا أمريكيًّا مسئولاً نفى تلك التصريحات.

المصدر: الفجر


----------



## MAJI (10 أكتوبر 2011)

طالبت قيادية بجماعة "الإخوان المسلمين" البابا شنودة الثالث باعتباره بطريرك الأقباط الأرثوذكس في مصر بتقديم اعتذار رسمي عما حدث مساء الأحد بمنطقة ماسبيرو بالقاهرة حيث هاجم آلاف المتظاهرين "المسيحيين" قوات الجيش أمام مبنى التليفزون ما أدى إلى سقوط 24 قتيلاً وأكثر من 270 جريحًا.

هي تطبق المثل التالي
ضربني وبكى وسبقني واشتكى
هذا هو اسلوبهم 
يقتلون ويطلبون من القتيل الاعتذار 
المسلم يبقى هو هو منذ 1400 سنة والى الان لم ولن يتغير
اذا كان لايعترف انه احتل بلدان ليست له ويعتبرها من حقه
وان احتل كل الديانات وكل الانبياء وجعلهم مسلمين
وانهم احتلوا اللغة العربية  وجعلوا  كل اللغات مشتقة منها 
هم لايتبعون الاله الحق فكيف سيعرفون الحق ؟


----------



## AdmanTios (10 أكتوبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> طالبت قيادية بجماعة "الإخوان المسلمين" البابا شنودة الثالث باعتباره بطريرك الأقباط الأرثوذكس في مصر بتقديم اعتذار رسمي عما حدث مساء الأحد بمنطقة ماسبيرو بالقاهرة حيث هاجم آلاف المتظاهرين "المسيحيين" قوات الجيش أمام مبنى التليفزون ما أدى إلى سقوط 24 قتيلاً وأكثر من 270 جريحًا.
> 
> هي تطبق المثل التالي
> ضربني وبكى وسبقني واشتكى
> ...



شكراً لمُتابعتك أخي الحبيب
و لمُداخلتك القوية .............. إنما مع الأسف ما هي إلا محاولات بائسه فاشلة
مُخزية لتجميل الصورة و لتحويل الدفه و لقيادة المزيد من مُغيبي العقول
ممن يندفعون لنصرة الدين حتي و لو علي حساب تفعيل ميزة العقل نعمة

أأسف لأن رب المجد علمني أن لا أتلفظ بأيه كلمات خارجة
لأن ما يحدث الأن علي أرض بلادنا الغالية عواقبُه وخيمة جداً

لم و لن نفقد رجاؤونا في شخصك يا رب المجد مُخلصنا الصالح


----------



## AdmanTios (10 أكتوبر 2011)

توافد المئات من الاقباط علي المستشفى القبطي بشارع رمسيس للمشاركة في تشييع جنازة ضحايا أحداث ماسبيرو والتي من المقرر أن تنتقل بعد قليل الي الكاتدرائية بالعباسية للصلاة علي الضحايا.
وقد أعلنت إدارة المستشفى أن هناك بعضا من أهالى الضحايا لم يوقعوا على الموافقة على تشريح جثث أبنائهم بعد وهو ما يعطل نقل الجثث إلى مشرحة زينهم التى وافق معظم أهالى الضحايا على نقلهم إليها لإجراء عملية التشريح.
وقام آلاف الاقباط بقطع شارع يوسف باشا وهبة المواجه لبوابة الطوارئ للمستشفي القبطي والتي من المقرر خروج الجثث منها.
وحضر كل من الفنانة بسمة والقس فلوباتير والناشطة السياسية أسماء محفوظ للمشاركة في تشييع جنازة الضحايا, وأعلنت محفوظ تضامنها الكامل مع الأقباط مؤكدة أن المجلس العسكري هو المسئول الأول عن أحداث ماسبيرو أمس.



بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية


----------



## The Antiochian (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Medhat Botros قال:


> تمالك أعصابك جيداً
> 
> 
> طالبت قيادية بجماعة "الإخوان المسلمين" البابا شنودة الثالث باعتباره بطريرك الأقباط الأرثوذكس في مصر بتقديم اعتذار رسمي عما حدث مساء الأحد بمنطقة ماسبيرو بالقاهرة حيث هاجم آلاف المتظاهرين "المسيحيين" قوات الجيش أمام مبنى التليفزون ما أدى إلى سقوط 24 قتيلاً وأكثر من 270 جريحًا.
> ...


*تحيا سوريا*
*إخونجي = إعدام*
*وهذا ما يستحقونه إعدامات بعشرات الألوف وبذلك يعودون للذوق والأخلاق .*
*فليعتذروا أولاً عن جرائمهم التي قاموا بها في الثمانينيات في سوريا ، وليعتذروا عن جرائم كبيرهم (قثم) بحق المسيحيين .*

*خسرنا عشرات الشهداء ولم يثبت سقوط أي قتيل من الجيش أو الأمن المصري إذ لم أر حتى الآن أي اسم !!!!!!!!*
*فيا لانعدام ضميرهم .*

*والجيش اعترف ضمنياً بأن إطلاق النار لم يكن من الأقباط حين اقتحم أحد الفنادق واعتقل قناصة منه .*

*واعترف فعلياً أنه المجرم الوحيد باقتحامه للقنوات التي صورت الحقائق .*

*وحتى لو أطلقوا النار (وهذا لم يحدث) فلا يوجد شيء في الدنيا يمكن أن يبرر الدهس بالمدرعات !!!!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *
> 
> بين المسيرة بلطجية من المسيحيين و مسلحين
> بالعصى و الشوم و الاسلحة البيضاء و البعض
> ...



*أولا أنا كنت هناك ..... ولم أرى ما تذكره ...
ثانيا: حتى لو افترضت انك شاهدت بلطجية داخل المسيرة .... عرفت ازاى انهم مسيحيين
الكذب فى دمائكم كالهيموجلوبين*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*وادى كمان تقارير الطب الشرعى طلعت مزوووووووووووووورة​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *تحيا سوريا*
> *إخونجي = إعدام*
> *وهذا ما يستحقونه إعدامات بعشرات الألوف وبذلك يعودون للذوق والأخلاق .*
> *فليعتذروا أولاً عن جرائمهم التي قاموا بها في الثمانينيات في سوريا ، وليعتذروا عن جرائم كبيرهم (قثم) بحق المسيحيين .*
> ...



اخي انت بتقول لمين
دول خلاص ماتت جواهم الانسانيه
ومات ضميرهم وقلوبهم اصبحت حجره لا تشعر ولا تحس باي شئ

اصبحت عقلهم مفرغه لا تعقل ولا تفهم

لينا رب
في الوقت المناسب هايرد
وياخد حق ااولاده وينتقم لدمائهم الغاليه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*قناة الطريق : الذين تم الصلاة عليهم صلاة الجناز صباحا فى الكاتدرائية ليسو من الشهداء الموجودين فى مستشفى القبطى لانهم مازالو موجودين لحين انتهاء تشريح الجثث وسيتم خروج الجثامين كلها فى وقت واحد​*


----------



## هالة الحب (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *القس فلوباتير جميل يدعو المسيحيين للمشاركة فى يوم الغضب القبطى​*
> 
> *غاب الأنبا يؤانس سكرتير قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث عن احتفالية مطرانية شبرا الخيمة لتكريم مصابى ماسبيرو، بعد فض اعتصامهم بالقوة ليلة الثلاثاء الماضى، وأعلن القمص اشعياء عبد السيد كاهن مطرانية شبرا الخيمة للحضور فى الحفل عن اعتذار الأنبا يؤانس عن عدم الحضور لتعذر وصوله مبكرا من الأقصر رغم رغبته الشديدة فى الحضور للمشاركة فى تكريم المصابين، وعلى رأسهم رائف أنور الذى تم سحله من قبل قوات الشرطة.*
> 
> ...


 دائما رووعههههه كعادتك دائما.


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*الان على قناة الطريق اذاعة اسماء الشهداء من امام مستشفى القبطى وتشيخص سبب الموت​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*الحمدلله التقارير لحد دلوقتى مطابقة وربنا يتمجد ويكمل​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*احتشاد الآلاف انتظاراً لخروج جثامين ضحايا ماسبيرو من "القبطى"*

*احتشد الآلاف من الأقباط أمام الباب الفرعى للمستشفى القبطى انتظارا لخروج جثث ضحايا أحداث ماسبيرو، وسط حالة عارمة من الغضب، مرددين هتافات منها "لا نخاف من ضرب النار.. ده احنا إلهنا إله جبار"، "اللى قاعد قاعد ليه.. خايف منهم ولا ايه".

وفى الوقت نفسه تجمعت مجموعات أخرى من الأقباط، وقاموا بترديد ترانيم دينية على أرواح ضحايا أحداث ماسبيرو.*


----------



## grges monir (10 أكتوبر 2011)

الروح القبطية والايمان المسيحى لن يهتز امام دبابات واسلحة الظلم


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*موسى: حالة احتقان غير مسبوقة بين الأقباط والجميع يتحمل المسئولية *


*أكد عمرو موسى المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، أنه لمس اليوم خلال لقائه بعدد من القساوسة والمسيحيين بالكاتدرائية المرقسية، حالة احتقان غير مسبوقة بين الأقباط، معربا عن أمله فى أن تعبر مصر وشعبها المرحلة القادمة بسلام، وأن نتمكن من إعادة الأمور إلى نصابها وهى تكاد تفلت.

وقال موسى، عقب تأديته واجب العزاء عصر اليوم فى بيان رسمى، إنه يتفهم مشاعر الغضب والاحتقان التى يشعر بها الشعب المصرى بعد أحداث ماسبيرو الحزينة والمؤسفة، التى وقعت مساء أمس بين المتظاهرين والجيش، وأضاف: "ما يحدث الآن نتحمل جميعا مسئوليته، ولا أعفى من ذلك أحداً، بما فى ذلك نفسى، والقيادات السياسية والنخبة المصرية".

وعبر موسى عن حزنه العميق على ضحايا أحداث الأمس مقدما خالص التعازى إلى أسرهم، بل للوطن كله الذى فقد العشرات من أبنائه وأصيب المئات منهم، مشددا على ضرورة وقف التلاعب بمقدرات الوطن والمخاطرة بحاضره ومستقبله.

وأضاف المرشح المحتمل أن المجتمع المصرى أصيب بخلل كبير لن يعالج إلا بالجدية واحترام الوطن والمواطن وسيادة القانون وتطبيقه بكل حزم على المخالفين والمتلاعبين، مؤكدا على أن الديمقراطية وسيادة القانون هو الحل.*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*التليفزيون المصرى دلوقتى ينفى موت قتلى من الجيش وان دة اتقال غلط بسبب توتر المذيع اللى قال الخبر !!!

لا بصراحة ونعمة الهطل والهبل​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *التليفزيون المصرى دلوقتى ينفى موت قتلى من الجيش وان دة اتقال غلط بسبب توتر المذيع اللى قال الخبر !!!
> 
> لا بصراحة ونعمة الهطل والهبل​*



*حقيقى مش عارفه اقول ايه ولا اوصفهم بايه 
لسه فاكرين ينفوا !!!!!!!!!!!!
لعل التأخير ف الاعلان سببه يكون خير*


----------



## zezza (10 أكتوبر 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *التليفزيون المصرى دلوقتى ينفى موت قتلى من الجيش وان دة اتقال غلط بسبب توتر المذيع اللى قال الخبر !!!
> 
> لا بصراحة ونعمة الهطل والهبل​*



*التليفزيون المصرى خلاص اتفضح ..و فضيحته بجلاجل 

بقى يا عالم فى تليفزيون وطنى يحرض على الحرب الاهلية كدة عينى عينك 
و يطلب الشعب انه يحميه من ضرب الاقباط !!!
ليه هو احنا يهود 

دول لو بيحبوا مصر قيراط فاحنا بنعشق ترابها 24 قيراط 
حاجة صعبة *


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*صورة من تقرير وفاة مينا دانيال : إصابه حديثه من مقذوف في اعلي مقدمه الصدر وخرج من أسفل الظهر ادي الي تهتك بالأحشاء ونزيف أدي لهبوط حاد في الدوره الدمويه والقلب



*


----------



## grges monir (10 أكتوبر 2011)

التلفزيون المصرى اثبت فشلة الذريع فىمواجهة الحقائق
فكرنى باحمد ذكى فىفيلم السادات
لما قال الحكومات لما  بتبقى  فى كارثة وورطة بتضطر تتكدب


----------



## Alexander.t (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*الطب الشرعى : رصاص وهرس ودهس وراء وفاة ضحايا ماسبيرو









10-10-2011 | 20:32
صحايا ماسبيرو

القاهرة - أحمد ذكرى
كشفت أغلب تقارير الطب الشرعى الخاصة بضحايا أحداث ماسبيرو ، الذين نقلت  جثثهم إلي المستشفى القبطي أن كل حالات الوفاة كانت نتيجة طلق نارى ، ودهس  ،وحالات ضرب بالعصا أدت إلى النزيف والوفاة.
و في تقريرين ، حصلت " المشهد " على نسخة منهما، ورد أن المواطن صبحى جمال  نظيم زكى توفي بعيار نارى نافذ بالفخذ الأيمن أدى إلى تهتك بالشرايين ، كما  ورد أن المواطن نصيف راضى نصيف تعرض للهرس ما أدى إلى تهتك فى الخصيتين  والأوعية الدموية بالفخذ .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *صورة من تقرير وفاة مينا دانيال : إصابه حديثه من مقذوف في اعلي مقدمه الصدر وخرج من أسفل الظهر ادي الي تهتك بالأحشاء ونزيف أدي لهبوط حاد في الدوره الدمويه والقلب
> 
> 
> *






*ربنا ينيح نفسه ويصبر اهله​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*الشحات: إسرائيل وراء أحداث ماسبيرو وليس الأقباط






- متابعات: 

اتهم عبد المنعم الشحات المتحدث الرسمي باسم الجماعة السلفية إسرائيل بأنها وراء تفجير أحداث الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين الأقباط والجيش مساء أمس، نافيا تورط الأقباط فيها.

وأشار الشحات فى اتصال هاتفي لبرنامج المشهد علي فضائية النيل للاخبار إلى أن إسرائيل خرجت من خلال تصريحات لمسئولين رسميين فى وزارة الخارجية بأنهم لن يسمحوا بتمرير الانتخابات البرلمانية فى مصر بسلام، وأنهم سيسعون بكل قوة لمنع الاستقرار.
وأوضح الشحات أن التوترات الدينية فى الفترة الاخيرة جاءت من فضائيات مصرية ممولة من الصهاينة لذرع الفتنة بين المسلمين والاقباط، مؤكدا أننا لم نلتفت للدور الخطير الذي قامت به قنوات فضائية بعينها فى أزمة كنيسة أطفيح.
وأكد الشحات أن من قاموا بالاندساس بين المتظاهرين هم بلطجية ومندسون من الخارج ويسعون لتنفيذ أجندات تخريبية لصالح إسرائيل وليسوا أقباطا.
بوابة الوفد



تعليقى " اسرائيل هى اللى اكلت الجبنة​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*الطب الشرعى:الرصاص سبب الوفاة بـ"ماسبيرو" 

كتب – أحمد حمدي ومحمد معوض: 

انتهت منذ قليل لجنة الطب الشرعى الذي أشرف عليها الطبيب ماجد لويس النمر من عملية تشريح 17 من جثامين القتلى في الاشتباكات التى وقعت بين متظاهرين أقباط وقوات من الجيش أمس أمام ماسبيرو.
وأفادت التقارير الناتجة عن تشريح الجثث – والتي حصلت بوابة الوفد على بعضها – بأن أغلب الحالات كان سبب الوفاة فيها الإصابة المباشرة بطلق ناري مثل المتوفي صبحي جمال نظيم والمتوفي وائل ميخائيل خليل.
كما أفادت تقارير أخرى بأن سبب الوفاة كان الدهس تحت عجلات السيارات مثل المتوفي أمين فؤاد أمين، وهناك حالات أرجعت التقارير سبب الوفاة فيها إلى الضرب بالشوم.
وجرى التشريح على الجثث بعد أخذ توقيعات أقارب المتوفين من الدرجة الأولى على إقرارات برغبتهم فى التشريح، كحل بعد رفض ذوى الضحايا استلامهم لعدم وضوح سبب الوفاة فى التقرير الطبى صباح اليوم.​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*قناة الطريق : تم التلاعب مرة أخرى فى تقارير الطب الشرعى وظهور تقريرين مختلفين تماما عن بعضهما البعض
 ويقال ان هناك بلطجية ينتظرون المسيرة اعلى كوبرى غمرة​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*الداخلية ترفع الدرجات القصوى فى تأمين الكنائس والمساجد الكبرى*

*أعلنت وزارة الداخلية حالة الطوارئ أمس فى القاهرة والمحافظات، ووضع إجراءات أمنية مشددة، لتأمين الكنائس والمساجد الكبيرة والمرافق العامة الحيوية والخاصة بفرض حراسات إضافية من مجندين سريين خارج الكنائس، وتزويدهم بالأسلحة للتصدى لأى هجوم، وأعدت مئات الأكمنة على مداخل ومخارج المحافظات. 

حيث تم نشر المجندين السريين أمام كنائس عين شمس وشبرا مصر، وتم منع جميع السيارات من الانتظار حول الكنائس أو الوقوف بالقرب منها، تحسباً لوقوع أى اعتداءات عليها من قبل خارجين على القانون بعد الأحداث التى وقعت أمام ماسبيرو وبميدان التحرير.

وشددت أجهزة الأمن فى الأقصر وقنا وبنى سويف والقليوبية وأسيوط والمنيا تواجدها حول الكنائس والأديرة والمناطق السياحية والأثرية.

من جانبه، قال اللواء رفعت عبد الحميد الخبير الأمنى فى علوم الأدلة الجنائية والتأمين، إن وزارة الداخلية رفعت حالة التأهب القصوى ليس بالنسبة للكنائس فقط، بل أيضاً للمرافق العامة والخاصة، وقد أعلن عن ذلك بعد الاجتماع الذى عقده اللواء منصور العيسوى وزير الداخلية مع القيادات الأمنية صباح اليوم، تحسباً لوقوع أى اعتداءات على دور العبادة الإسلامية أو المسيحية.

وقال إن خطة الداخلية فى التأمين شملت قوات نظامية ومدنية تقوم بحراسة كافة المرافق وتأمين الطرق السريعة لضبط جميع الخارجين على القانون وضبط الأسلحة وكشف الملابسات الخفية.

وأشار إلى أن الحادث كان مخططاً له سالفاً من عناصر خارجية وداخلية تهدف إلى إحداث الفوضى وزعزعة الاستقرار الأمنى بالتزامن مع قرب فتح باب الترشح بعد غد الأربعاء على انتخابات مجلس الشعب.

واعتقد الخبير الأمنى أن القوات المسلحة والشرطة ستقوم باتخاذ الإجراءات الصارمة خلال الأيام المقبلة مع فرض حظر التجوال فى وسط القاهرة والعباسية وماسبيرو، موضحاً أن هناك خطراً على مصر من الناحية الشرقية من الحدود والتى نجحت أجهزة الأمن خلال الفترة الماضية من ضبط العديد من السيارات القادمة من ليبيا، وهى محملة بالأسلحة الحديثة والقناصات، وهو ما يؤكد أن مصر مستهدفة من الخارج والداخل.

ويرى اللواء رفعت عبد الحميد، أن التتابع الزمنى للأحداث السريعة والفوضى ووحدة الهدف منها والنتيجة الإجرامية التى ترتكب بها، مستغلين حالة عدم الاستقرار، يؤكد كل هذا أن هناك جهة واحدة هى من تخطط للأحداث وتنفذ تلك المخططات من خلال عناصر خارجية.*


----------



## Alexander.t (10 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *الطب الشرعى:الرصاص سبب الوفاة بـ"ماسبيرو"
> 
> كتب – أحمد حمدي ومحمد معوض:
> 
> ...



*التقارير لن تدين الجيش, لأنه تم أغفال نوع المقذوف ومقاسه ...... لعبة قذرة من وزارة العدل ..... كالمعتاد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *التقارير لن تدين الجيش, لأنه تم أغفال نوع المقذوف ومقاسه ...... لعبة قذرة من وزارة العدل ..... كالمعتاد*



_*للاسف يا استاذى هذا بالفعل ما استشعرته من التقرير 
كشفت تحقيقات النيابة العامة، وتقارير الطب الشرعى عن 4 أسباب رئيسية أدت إلى سقوط 24 ضحية و330 مصاباً فى أحداث ماسبيرو أمس.

وقالت مصادر مطلعة لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن الأسباب الـ4 هى إطلاق رصاص ما بين حى وخرطوش ومطاطى، بجانب قيام إحدى المدرعات التابعة للقوات المسلحة المكلفة بتأمين مبنى اتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون بدهس المتظاهرين، والسبب الثالث هو عمليات رد وتدافع من المتظاهرين لبعضهم البعض، أما السبب الأخير هو إصابات خطيرة فى المخ نتيجة إلقاء الطوب والحجارة من قبل المواطنين.

وأضافت المصادر، أن هناك قتلى من القوات المسلحة، لا يزال هناك تضارب فى عددهم، رجحت عددهم إلى 4 لقوا مصرعهم نتيجة طلق خرطوش ورصاص أطلق عليهم من عناصر مسلحة، بجانب مجهولين اندسوا وسط المتظاهرين.

كانت نيابة الظاهر صرحت بدفن جثامين ضحايا أحداث ماسبيرو، بعد إجراء عملية التشريح والكشف بالمستشفى القبطى بشارع رمسيس، وعددهم 17 جثماناً، وذلك بعد توقيع أقاربهم من الدرجة الأولى إقرارات برغبتهم فى التشريح، وهو الحل الذى تم التوصل إليه عقب الأزمة التى وقعت صباح اليوم بسبب رفض ذوى الضحايا استلامهم لعدم وضوح سبب الوفاة فى التقرير الطبى.*_


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*فضيحة جديد و تعصب ضد الاقباط 


قالت مصادر حقوقية مصرية إن النيابة العسكرية قررت مساء اليوم الإثنين حبس 21 متهمًا اعتقلتهم السلطات خلال أحداث ماسبيرو أمس 15 يومًا على ذمة التحقيقات. 

وأوضحت المصادر لوكالة الأنباء الألمانية أن النيابة العسكرية وجهت للمتهمين عددا من الاتهامات أبرزها تخريب معدات مملوكة للجيش، وإتلاف منشآت عامة، والتعدي على قوات مسلحة، مما أدى لوفاة 3 جنود وإصابة آخرين باستخدام أسلحة نارية وبيضاء. 

وأضافت المصادر إن المتهمين هم 19 مسيحيا ومسلمان. 

كانت اشتباكات اندلعت بين متظاهرين أقباط وقوات من الجيش والشرطة وأسفرت عن مقتل 24 شخصا وإصابة أكثر من 300 آخرين.

المصدر : الاهرام


رحمتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتك يااااااااااااااااااااااارب​*


----------



## just girl (10 أكتوبر 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *الشحات: إسرائيل وراء أحداث ماسبيرو وليس الأقباط​*
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههه هذه هى النكتــــة الســـوداء ،، شكراً للقيادى اللى *

*بيتكلم فالمليليان شكراً لأبو سحنة جنان   *


----------



## marcelino (10 أكتوبر 2011)

أحنا اتشمتنا شتيمه انهارده فى المسيره من الكتدرائيه للمستشفى بعد اول جناز .. شتيمه من فوق الكبارى وتفاف .. !!!​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> أحنا اتشمتنا شتيمه انهارده فى المسيره من الكتدرائيه للمستشفى بعد اول جناز .. شتيمه من فوق الكبارى وتفاف .. !!!​



*طوباكم ..... إن عيرتم بسبب مسيحيتكم*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*





عاجل غلق شارع رمسيس ومنع السيارات المتجهة الى مصر الجديدة..وحراسة مشددة على المستشفى القبطي


جائتنا انباء بغلق شارع رمسيس ومنع سير السيارات المتجهة الى مصر الجديدة ومنشية البكري , وتحيط قوات الامن المركزي مع الجيش المستشفى القبطي , وتمركزت قوات امن عند مداخل الضاهر والفجالة , وتتجمع العشرات من الاقباط امام محطة مصر وتتكدس السيارات أعلى كوبري أكتوبر المتجهة الى مصر الجديدة ومدينة نصر وبحاول رجال المرور فض التكدس ​*


----------



## Coptic Man (10 أكتوبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> أحنا اتشمتنا شتيمه انهارده فى المسيره من الكتدرائيه للمستشفى بعد اول جناز .. شتيمه من فوق الكبارى وتفاف .. !!!​


 
" *ليس عبدا افضل من سيده* "

السيد المسيح شتم وتفل عليه وكان حامل صليب خطاينا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*خروج جثامين الشهداء من مستشفى القبطى فى مسيرة جنائزيه 
الاعداد مهوله جدا فى المسيرة و عدد الشهداء الان المتجهه للكاتدرائيه 17 شهيد​*


----------



## BITAR (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*الشيطان لازال يعمل بمصر
واتباع الشيطان مصرين على افعالهم الشيطانيه
شكرا للتلفاز المصرى
المخادع
صاحب اقوى كذبه فى القرن 21
لنيل العشرات اكاليل الشهاده باسم المسيح
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*جندى مصرى يفتخر بقتل أحد متظاهرى ماسبيرو بالرصاص *

[YOUTUBE]Q4jzdP0dNvk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

برنامج في النور علي السي تي في

كان في اتصال من الممثل / جميل عزيز
لدينا
بيقولها ان في مجموعه من البلطجيه محطوينهم هناك ومنعنهم
من الخروج بالجثامين للذهب الي الكاتدرائيه

وبليقولها كمان لو البلطجيه دول هجموهم دلوقت
هايلجأوا لمين يحميهم ومين هايدخل
ومفيش جيش ولا شرطه 

بس هما خرجوا برده وفي طريقهم للكنيسه

بجد ربنا يكون معاهم
وهو اللي هايحميكم يا اولاد الملك
ويكمل المسيره علي خير


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*الان صلاة الجناز على باقى شهداء ماسبيرو​*


----------



## BITAR (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*الجثامين الخاصة بالشهداء الباقين
وصلوا الكاتدرائية
ويتم مراسم الجناز الان
فى موقف مهيب جدا
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*الشهيد صبحى جمال..كان فاكرهم بيحموه ..مسكين ماكانش عارف انهم هيقتلوه


*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*قرر الانبا ثيؤدوسيوس اخذ شهداء ماسبيرو ال17شهيد ووضعهم تحت مذبح كنيسة الملاك ب 6 اكتوبر


اذكرونا امام عرش النعمة يااحباء المسيح​*


----------



## marcelino (10 أكتوبر 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *الشهيد صبحى جمال..كان فاكرهم بيحموه ..مسكين ماكانش عارف انهم هيقتلوه
> 
> 
> *




اعرفه شخصيا من الكنيسه عندنا ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*التليفزيون يعتذر للأقباط عن لفظ مسىء صدر عن جندى مصاب*

*اعتذر التليفزيون المصرى للأقباط عن لفظ مسىء صدر ضدهم عن أحد جنود الشرطة العسكرية المصابين أثناء إسعافه بعيادة مبنى ماسبيرو، وقال الجندى "زميلى مات جمبى.. المتظاهرين غدروا بينا بعد ما كنا بنحميهم.. دول مسيحيين ……." لينقطع الصوت عن شاشة التليفزيون بعدها.

وبعد هذه الواقعة بدقائق خرج أحد مذيعى القناة الأولى على الهواء ليعلن اعتذار التليفزيون المصرى عن هذا اللفظ المسىء، وقال المذيع "نعلن أن عددا من المصابين أصيبوا بحالة هستيريا دفعتهم لترديد كلام يسىء للأقباط".*
*نعليقااات المسلمين ع الخبر ده ف اليوم السابع .......
عفوااا مش هقدر اوصفها بما يليق احتراماااً للمنتدى*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> اعرفه شخصيا من الكنيسه عندنا ​




*مع المسيح ذاك افضل جداا​*


----------



## BITAR (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *التليفزيون يعتذر للأقباط عن لفظ مسىء صدر عن جندى مصاب*
> 
> *اعتذر التليفزيون المصرى للأقباط عن لفظ مسىء صدر ضدهم عن أحد جنود الشرطة العسكرية المصابين أثناء إسعافه بعيادة مبنى ماسبيرو، وقال الجندى "زميلى مات جمبى.. المتظاهرين غدروا بينا بعد ما كنا بنحميهم.. دول مسيحيين ……." لينقطع الصوت عن شاشة التليفزيون بعدها.
> 
> ...


*ال**جندى كان يردد ما يقوله له المذيع
ولماذا ؟
لم يعتذر وزير الاعلام عن ما بدر منه عن طلب مساعده 
من اهل الاماكن المجاورة لماسبيرو مسانده الجيش من الاقباط
مما تسبب فى احتقان فى جميع انحاء المحروسة
صحيح الى اختشوا ماتوا
*​


----------



## jesus_son (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*صلولنا يا جماعة , النهاردة هنبداء صلاة و صوم لمدة ثلاثة ايام , وربنا موجود , مش احنا فى شبرا بس اللى هنصوم و نصلى ولا اللى فى القاهرة بس ولا حتى مصر , دول مسيحيين العالم كله يصوموا و يصلوا لأن كلنا اخوات فى المسيح و كلنا بنطلب المعونة من اله السماء​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## antonius (11 أكتوبر 2011)

المفروض, اولاد الزنا وزير الاعلام الفاجر و محافظ اسوان و كل الضباط الذين اصدروا الاوامر و الجنود الي ضربوا نار بدون سبب او دهسوا ناس يتم سجنهم و اعدام ممن يثبت تورطه بدم اولاد المسيح...
و الشوية كلاب بتوع السلفية يتم لجمهم و البلطجية يتم رميهم بالنار بالشوارع!!
بس نكلّم مين!!


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*آلاف الأقباط يودعون جثامين ضحايا ماسبيرو لمقبرة جماعية بأكتوبر*

*شيع الآلاف من الأقباط والعديد من المسلمين مساء الاثنين، بالكاتدرائية المرقصية بالعباسية، جثامين ضحايا ماسبيرو وسط هتافات غاضبة وزغاريد من نساء، وهم يهتفون "الشهيد البطل أهه"، وترأس القداس الإلهى سكرتيرية قداسة البابا شنودة الذى تغيب عن الحضور لظروف صحية.

قال الأنبا يوأنس سكرتير البابا شنودة فى كلمته، إن كنيستنا غالية بدم شهداء أبنائها، والبابا شنودة، قال "ربنا مش هيسكت"، وتابع أن البابا لا يسمح أن تذهب دماء شهدائكم هدراً، وهتف المشيعون أثناء الصلاة "شهيد تحت الطلب" إشارة إلى التضحية.

وأضاف الأنبا يوأنس، أن أسقف الجيزة أعد مقبرة لدفن شهداء ماسبيرو أسفل مذبح كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل بمدينة 6 أكتوبر، وأكد أن الدماء لن تهز الكنيسة التى ارتوت بدماء شهدائها، وظلت قوية، وتحدث الأنبا موسى أسقف الشباب مهنئاً شهداء الكنيسة، مضيفاً قد يعيش الإنسان أياما قليلة ويموت بدرجة شهيد، ولكنه ترك بركة لمنزله وعائلته.*


----------



## zezza (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*يسرى فودة من قناة اون تي فى 
بيقول ان ف التحرير دلوقتى بيشيعوا جثمان الشهيد مينا دانيال 
دى كانت وصيته قبل ما يتنيح ان جنازته تطلع من التحرير 

مش عارفة الكلام اللى اتقال صح ولا لا ... بس لسة شايفة كدة*


----------



## Alexander.t (11 أكتوبر 2011)

تعليقا على ما وقع من أحداث  مؤسفة أمس الأحد، من اشتباكات  عنيفة بين بعض الأقباط وقوات من الجيش، والتي  أسفرت عن سقوط العديد من  الضحايا، أبدى الفنان خالد النجا استياءه الشديد،  واعتبر ما حدث خطوة أخرى  في مسلسل إشعال الفتنة الطائفية في مصر.
وحذر خالد  أبو النجا السلطة  العسكرية من توابع هذا  التصعيد والتوتر، على مستقبل البلاد التي أصبحت  مفتوحة أمام كل صاحب فكر  مضطرب ومصالح خاصة، لكي يفعل بها ما يشاء!!
 وألقى خالد أبو النجا باللائمة  على المجلس  العسكري، وحمله مسئولية ما حدث، وما يمكن أن يتبع ذلك من أعمال  عنف لا  يمكن السيطرة عليها، لتقاعسه عن التعامل مع قضايا حساسة كثيرة تخص   الأقباط.
 ولم ينس خالد أبو النجا أن  يذكر الإعلام المصري  الذي ضرب مثالا يحتذى في عدم المهنية فقال: ''أما  الإعلام المصري فقد ذهب  إلي ما لم يتصوره أحد!''


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 أكتوبر 2011)

zezza قال:


> *يسرى فودة من قناة اون تي فى
> بيقول ان ف التحرير دلوقتى بيشيعوا جثمان الشهيد مينا دانيال
> دى كانت وصيته قبل ما يتنيح ان جنازته تطلع من التحرير
> 
> مش عارفة الكلام اللى اتقال صح ولا لا ... بس لسة شايفة كدة*




*قريتها فى كذا مكان بس مش سمعت اى حاجة عن دى فى كل القنوات ومش متأكدة من صحتها​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*قوات الأمن تكثف تواجدها أمام ماسبيرو.. والهدوء يسود المنطقة*

*كثفت قوات الجيش والأمن المركزى من تواجدها أمام مبنى الإذاعة والتلفزيون خاصة عند مداخل ومخارج كوبرى 6 أكتوبر و15 مايو، ووصل حجم القوات المتواجدة إلى أكثر من 35 سيارة أمن مركزى و3 دبابات للجيش و5 مدرعات، وعدد كبير من جنود الأمن المركزى.

فيما عقد العشرات من المواطنين أمام مبنى "ماسبيرو" حلقات نقاشية للتنديد بما حدث أمس، والتأكيد على أن الوحدة الوطنية لابد منها لتعبر مصر تلك المرحلة الحرجة.

ومن جانب آخر قامت بعض اللجان الشعبية بتسيير حركة المرور بشارع كورنيش النيل، والعمل على إزالة أى عقبات أمام رجال الجيش والشرطة، فيما تسيطر الآن حالة من الهدوء بالمنطقة.*


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2011)

اللى يجنن ان السلفيين خرجوا مظاهره من رمسيس

والجيش والامن امنوا المظاهره وعملوا كردون عليهم منعا لاى مشاغبات 

حد يفسرلى الكلام ده ايه بالظبط​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*خلال اجتماع طارئ اليوم لبحث تداعيات ماسبيرو..
القومى لحقوق الإنسان يدين استخدام العنف ضد المتظاهرين والجيش*

*أدان المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان بشدة استخدام العنف المفرط وبالذخيرة الحية لمواجهة المتظاهرين السلميين، كما يدين أى إساءة أو عنف ضد القوات المسلحة، وفى هذا المقام يطرح المجلس تساؤلاً هاماً حول التحول الذى يطرأ على المظاهرات التى دائماً سلمية وتنتهى بدماء وشهداء.

كان المجلس قد عقد اجتماعاً طارئاً أمس الاثنين للتشاور حول أحداث ماسبيرو الفارقة والمحزنة والتى تعد نقطة تحول فى تاريخ الوحدة الوطنية التى وقعت مساء الأحد، وأسفرت عن استشهاد 24 شهيداً من المواطنين المصريين، وتقدم المجلس بخالص التعازى لأسرهم، مطالباً أجهزة الدولة بتقديم سبل الرعايا للمصابين .

وأكد المجلس، أنه يقدر حقوق المواطنين المصريين فى التظاهر والاحتجاج السلمى المتصاعد بسبب التأخير فى الاستجابة لمطالبهم الملحة والمشروعة على مدى عقود، وفى هذا السياق يؤكد المجلس على ضرورة إصدار القانون الموحد لبناء دور العبادة وقانون منع التمييز والذى قام المجلس بإعدادهما وتقديمهما للجهات المسئولة منذ سنوات مضت .

كما يؤكد المجلس، أن قانون منع التمييز لن يؤدى الغرض منه إذا اقتصر على العقوبات الجنائية ويطالب بإنشاء مفوضية تختص بمتابعة التنفيذ والقيام بدور إصلاحى فى تعزيز مبدأ المساواة وتكافؤ الفرص بين المواطنين على أرض الواقع .

وشدد المجلس على عدم جدوى المصالحات العرفية التى تتم عقب كل حادث على حساب دولة القانون والعادلة الناجزة، ويطالب بضرورة إعمال القانون وتنفيذ الأحكام القضائية على المخالفين دون تأخير .

وطالب بإجراء تحقيق فورى من خلال لجنة مدنية مستقلة لتقصى الحقائق ومعاقبة كل من يثبت مشاركته فى الجرائم المرتكبة فى أحداث ماسبيرو، ومن جانبه شكل المجلس لجنة موسعة لتقصى الحقائق وسيتم إعلان تقريرها فى أقرب فرصة.

كما أدان المجلس بشدة المعالجة الإعلامية التحريضية التى مارستها بعض القنوات التليفزيونية والمحطات الإذاعية، وطالب المجلس أجهزة الإعلام الرسمية أن يتصدر رسالتها إعلام المصداقية وعرض الحقائق كاملة على المواطنين درءاً للفتنة وبناءً للثقة بين الإعلام وكافة المصريين .*


----------



## marcelino (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*شبكه اخبار مصر | E.N.N || مصر || عاجل || خاص || مؤكد || #enn #egypt
  رشق بالطوب وطلقات ناريه تطلق الأن على الجنازه التى بها جثمان مينا دانيال ولا يعرف المصدر حتى الأن ..  ولكن يذكر بأنهم بلطجي*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*جثمان ''مينا دانيال'' يزور التحرير قبل دفنه بناءً على وصيته





10/11/2011 1:30:00 AM
كتب- محمد ابوضيف واحمد حسن: 
قام أقارب وأصدقاء مينا دانيال أحد ضحايا أحداث ماسبيرو، بحمل جثمانه إلى ميدان التحرير، لتشييع جثمانه منه تنفيذا لوصية الفقيد التي وصى بها قبيل وفاته.
وأكد مايكل أرمانيوس، منسق عام حركة ''أقباط أحرار'' ان وصية مينا دانيال، الذى كان عضو ائتلاف شباب الثورة ، ان يزور ميدان التحرير قبل دفنه، وهو ما قام بتنفيذه أقارب وأصدقاء الفقيد.
إلى ذلك، انتهت في وقت مبكر من فجر الثلاثاء صلاة القداس، بالكاتدرائية المرقسية، على أرواح ضحايا الاشتباكات التي وقعت مساء الأحد، أمام مبنى الإذاعة والتليفزيون وخلفت عدد من القتلى والجرحى.
وتوجهت السيارات التي تحمل الجثامين إلى كنيسة الملاك بمدينة 6 أكتوبر حيث ستوارى الثرى في مقبرة جماعية أعدت خصيصا لضحايا الأحداث.
وكانت جثامين الضحايا الـ17 قد وصلت إلى الكاتدرائية في مسيرة ضمت الآلاف من المسلمين والمسيحيين، قادمة من المستشفى القبطي حيث أجريت عملية تشريح جثث الضحايا واستخرج التصاريح اللازمة.

المصدر : مصرواى دوت كوم​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*النيابة العسكرية تقرر حبس 21 متهماً فى أحداث ماسبيرو 15 يومًا*

*قالت وكالة الأنباء الألمانية، أن مصادر حقوقية أكدت أن النيابة العسكرية قررت مساء الاثنين حبس 21 متهماً، اعتقلتهم السلطات خلال أحداث ماسبيرو أمس 15 يوماً على ذمة التحقيقات.

وأوضحت المصادر لوكالة الأنباء الألمانية، أن النيابة العسكرية وجهت للمتهمين عددا من الاتهامات أبرزها تخريب معدات مملوكة للجيش، وإتلاف منشآت عامة، والتعدى على قوات مسلحة، مما أدى لوفاة 3 جنود وإصابة آخرين باستخدام أسلحة نارية وبيضاء.

وأضافت المصادر، أن المتهمين هم 19 مسيحياً ومسلمان.*


----------



## Alexander.t (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*بعد  شائعة سرقة المدرعة التى دهست المتظاهرين أمس .. قريباً سنرى هذا الإعلان  || للجادين فقط || مدرعة مسروقة للبيع .. بحالة جيدة جداً .. إستعمال ضابط  طبيب .. رش خارجى صيانة فقط .. الدواخل فابريقة .. كاسيت .. سى دى .. باور  .. سنتر لوك .. كاوتش تيوبلس جديد .. تصلح للسفارى ودهس من يضايقونك ..  المخابرة والمعاينة مع الــــ SCAF  
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*وزير الصحة يعود من فرنسا للاطمئنان على مصابى ماسبيرو*

*وصل مساء الاثنين، الدكتور عمرو حلمى وزير الصحة قادما من باريس على متن طائرة الخطوط الفرنسية القادمة من باريس، وذلك للاطمئنان على مصابى أحداث ماسبيرو، وعقد اجتماع طارئ مع قيادات وزارة الصحة لمتابعة المصابين، وتوفير أقصى رعاية طبية لهم.

وأفاد مصدر أمنى بمطار القاهرة، بأن وزير الصحة كان مقررا عودته خلال الأيام المقبلة، وذلك بعد الانتهاء من مشاركته فى فعاليات المؤتمر العالمى لاقتصاديات الصحة والعلاج بباريس.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشيعو ضحايا ماسبيرو يتعرضون للرشق بالحجارة من مجهولين*

*تعرض مشيعو جنازة ضحايا أحداث ماسبيرو، من مسلمين وأقباط، والتى يقودها ائتلاف شباب الثورة، التى خرجت من مقر الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، لهجوم من مجهولين بالحجارة والزجاجات الفارغة، عند منطقة غمرة أثناء عودتهم من مقر الكاتدرائية إلى ميدان التحرير، مما اضطرهم إلى الصعود أعلى كوبرى أكتوبر للهرب منهم.

واستمر التراشق بالحجارة فترة لأكثر من 10 دقائق ثم عادت المسيرة فى اتجاهها إلى ميدان التحرير.*

*وليه مجهولين مكسوفين تقولوا مسلمين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## MAJI (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*تعرض مشيعو جنازة ضحايا أحداث ماسبيرو، من مسلمين وأقباط، والتى يقودها ائتلاف شباب الثورة، التى خرجت من مقر الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، لهجوم من مجهولين بالحجارة والزجاجات الفارغة، عند منطقة غمرة أثناء عودتهم من مقر الكاتدرائية إلى ميدان التحرير، مما اضطرهم إلى الصعود أعلى كوبرى أكتوبر للهرب منهم*
*لو كان المجلس العسكري جاد في التحقيق لاعتقل كل رجال هذه المنطقة لاننا اثبتت انها هي وراء الاحداث الاخيرة*
*سيظل مينا دانيال احد ابطال مصر من اجل الحرية*
*ربنا يسكنوا فردوسه مع اخوته الشهداء*
*ويجازي الظالمين *
*امين*


----------



## AdmanTios (11 أكتوبر 2011)

من أروع و أقوي المُداخلات بالأمس 10/10

نهى الزيني: طالبنا بإقالة محافظ أسوان لأنه فاشل سياسيًا ولا يصلح.. وشرف يتجاهل ويتعامل بمبدأ (قولوا ما تريدون وسنفعل ما نريد)

أوصت لجنة "العدالة الوطنية" التابعة لمجلس الوزراء، والتي تشكلت عقب أحداث كنيسة إمبابة في يونيو الماضي، بضرورة إقالة اللواء مصطفى السيد- محافظ أسوان، وإقرار قانون دور العبادة الموحد بشكل عاجل، على أن يتم تنفيذ القرارين اعتبارًا من الأربعاء الماضي لتوقعهم أحداث ماسبيرو الأخيرة بين مواطنين أقباط والقوات المسلحة.
وصرح أعضاء اللجنة مساء أمس الاثنين، أن اجتماعًا تم لأعضاء اللجنة يوم الثلاثاء الماضي حضره الدكتور عصام شرف- رئيس مجلس الوزراء، للاستماع إلى تقرير لجنة تقصي الحقائق المشكلة من اللجنة حول أحداث كنيسة "المريناب" بإدفو، فضلاً عن مطالبة شرف بإعطائه حل فوري للخروج من الأزمة، لافتين إلى أنه لم يتم تنفيذ أي من ذلك والاكتفاء بعمل تحقيق لنظر إقالة المحافظ، الأمر الذي دفع كل الأعضاء لدراسة اتخاذ قرار لتجميد نشاطهم باللجنة لحين تحويلهم للجنة تصدر قرارات ملزمة.
وأكدت المستشارة نهى الزيني- عضو لجنة العدالة الوطنية، في مقابلة مع برنامج "العاشرة مساء" على قناة "دريم" الفضائية، إن "قرار إقالة محافظ أسوان طالبت به اللجنة استنادًا إلى تصريحاته التي تدل أنه فاشل سياسيًا ولا يصلح"، مشيرة إلى تصرفه المماثل في أزمة النوبيين الأخيرة، ومعتبرة أن عدم تنفيذ ما أوصت به اللجنة وخرجت به متزامنًا مع الأزمة، يؤكد لنا أنه يتم التعامل مع الأمور مثل ما كان قبل الثورة تمامًا، مستطردة "قولوا لنا ما تريدون وسنفعل ما نريد".
وناشدت الزيني، الدكتور عصام شرف أن يتخذ قرارًا سريعًا لحل الأزمة أو أن يعلن استقالته وفاءً لوعده بأن يعود لمنصبه إذا لم يستطع تنفيذ مهامه. مطالبة الجيش المصري أن يتقدم بتعازيه لأسر ضحايا أحداث ماسبيرو، وأن يحافظ على ما تبقى له من محبة وتقدير لدى المصريين.
وفي نفس السياق، بيَّن الدكتور حنا جريس– عضو اللجنة، أن "مشكلة أحداث ماسبيرو هذه المرة "بدلة رسمية" -في إشارة إلى الجيش- التي أطلقت النار ودهست مواطنين في الشارع"، مطالبًا بأن "تتم هذه المرة محاسبة مختلفة، بمعنى أن يعلن التحقيق مع الجندي الذي دهس الأقباط أمام ماسبيرو، لأنه أخطأ في الميدان، على أن يتم الإعلان عن هذه التحقيقات بشفافية".

ودعا جريس، بأن تكون اللجنة المشكلة للتحقيق مستقلة ولا تضم رجال من الجيش وفقط بل من بعض الأقباط أيضًا، لاختلاف الحادثة هذه المرة، مشددًا على ضرورة اتخاذ قرار بنقل ملف التمييز الديني أو الطائفية من الأمن إلى لجنة من المثقفين أو الحكماء.


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أكتوبر 2011)

Medhat Botros قال:


> أن يعلن التحقيق مع الجندي الذي دهس الأقباط أمام ماسبيرو، لأنه أخطأ في الميدان، على أن يتم الإعلان عن هذه التحقيقات بشفافية".
> 
> .



*عفوا ...... الجندى لا يمثل نفسه ..... بل ينفذ تعليمات وأوامر ..... وإن كان جنود طنطاوى يتعاملون فى الميدان حسب رؤيتهم ..... فهناك مكان أخر أولى بالمجلس العسكرى ان يقيم فيه .... يُسمى مسرح العرائس .... *


----------



## AdmanTios (11 أكتوبر 2011)

تمالك أعصابك جيداً و أنت تتابع هذا الخبر

هجوم السلفين على العوا بسبب تضامنة مع احداث ماسبيرو وقالوا «أنت الذى قلت بأن النصارى ينقلون الأسلحة إلى الكنائس، وكنت تقف أمامهم»،

11/10/2011

تباينت المواقف من أحداث ماسبيرو، إلا أن موقف التيار السلفى لم يتغير من النصارى أو المسيحيين، فخرج منهم عديد من المحافظات لمناهضة تحركات المسيحيين، فخرجوا فى الإسكندرية وقنا وأسيوط والقاهرة، للتصدى لمظاهرات المسيحيين الغاضبين على ما شهدته «ماسبيرو»، وعلى الرغم من دعوات كل من الشيخ ياسر برهامى أحد قادة الدعوة السلفية بالإسكندرية، والشيخ محمد عبد المقصود القيادى السلفى، وكذلك الشيخ محمد حسان، من دعوة شبابهم إلى عدم النزول، والتزام بيوتهم، وقالوا إن هذه فتنة كبيرة، هذه فئة من الشعب، والسلطة المخولة للتعامل معها هى المجلس العسكرى، ولم تتوقف المواجهات بين المسيحيين والسلفيين فى الشوارع، ولكن كذلك على الإنترنت وعلى مواقع الـ«فيسبوك» والـ«تويتر»، حيث صب عدد كبير من السلفيين غضبهم على الأقباط، واتهموهم بضرب الجيش والبلطجة، والسعى للحصول على مكاسب أكبر وعلى حساب الإسلاميين. 
وهناك من انتقد الدكتور محمد سليم العوا عندما أكد أن المسيحيين لم يضربوا الجيش، وقالوا «أنت الذى قلت بأن النصارى ينقلون الأسلحة إلى الكنائس، وكنت تقف أمامهم»، بينما هناك من أيد الجيش وقال «ولن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم». ومن جانبه، فسر الشيخ سعيد عبد العظيم لـ«التحرير» موقف التيار السلفى من النصارى، وقال إن الشباب السلفى والإسلامى بشكل عام يشعر بأن النصارى مدللون، وزاد من هذا الشعور ما ردده بعض القساوسة فى إدفو من تهديدات لمحافظ أسوان بالقتل والتمثيل به، وكذلك وصل الأمر إلى تهديد المشير، وقاموا بالاعتداء على رجال الجيش الذين يحمون البلاد ويلتزمون بضبط النفس، ونحن رفضنا أن يقتل اليهود 5 من جنودنا، فكيف يقتلهم النصارى.

التحرير


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أكتوبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]_o5gJNIyTw8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*برلمانيون أوروبيون: الجيش المصرى حنث بوعده بحماية الشعب*

*قال جاى فيرهوفستاد، رئيس تحالف ليبراليين وديمقراطيين، من أجل أوروبا إن "الواجب الأساسى للجيش هو حماية الشعب والحفاظ على الأمن" وذلك خلال تعليقه على أحداث ماسبيرو، التى وقعت مساء يوم الأحد بين الأقباط وقوات الجيش.

وأضاف فيرهوفستاد أن المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة وعد بحماية الشعب، "ولكنه حنث بهذا الوعد يوم الأحد الماضى، مستخدما الذخيرة الحية لإنهاء المظاهرة".

ووصف تحالف ليبراليين وديمقراطيين من أجل أوروبا، رد فعل الجيش المصرى بأنه "يرثى له"، وأعربوا عن مخاوفهم من انحراف مسار التحول الديمقراطى فى مصر فى الإتجاه الخاطئ، ودعا فيرهوفستاد إلى ضرورة إدانة ما حدث بأقوى الطرق الممكنة.

وقال إدوارد ماكميلان سكوت نائب رئيس البرلمان الأوروبى لشئون الديمقراطية وحقوق الإنسان، إنه "من حق الأقباط الخروج للشوارع والمطالبة باستجابة من الحكومة للهجوم الطائفى على واحدة من كنائسهم فى محافظة أسوان". وأشار إلى أن "رد فعل الجيش لهذه المطالب يثبت أن المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة لا يدير مصر بشكل جيد"، مضيفا أنه "لابد من إنهاء الحكم العسكرى وتسليم المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة السلطة إلى رئيس مدنى منتخب بأسرع وقت ممكن".

كما قالت ماريتى شاك، عضو تحالف ليبراليين وديمقراطيين من أجل أوروبا، والنائبة بالبرلمان إن "هذا الهجوم من قبل الجيش المصرى على المواطنين الأبرياء يثبت مرة أخرى ضرورة رفع حالة الطوارئ فورا".

وأكدت شاك أنه لا يمكن للتحالف أن يقبل مزيد من التدهور فى أوضاع حقوق الإنسان والمحاكمات العسكرية للمدنيين. "فمصر لن يتكون بلد ديمقراطى مع سير الأمور على ما هى عليه الآن".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*"المصريين الأحرار": أحداث ماسبيرو أسقطت وثيقة العسكرى *

*
 حمل حزب المصريين الأحرار القائمين على إدارة البلاد المسئولية الكاملة عن الأحداث المؤسفة التى وقعت بمنطقة ماسبيرو، مؤكدا أن الحزب كان قد وقع على وثيقة المجلس العسكرى كخطوة تمهيديه لنقل الحكم إلى المدنيين إلا أن المجلس لم يلتزم بما ورد فى هذه الوثيقة من وعود وجاءت الأحداث الجارية بما فيها من عدم التحلى بأدنى درجات ضبط النفس مع المتظاهرين العزل تؤكد ذلك، وأوضح الحزب انه يعتبر أن هذه الأحداث قد أسقطت هذه الوثيقة.

وحذر الحزب فى بيان له اليوم الثلاثاء، المجلس العسكرى من الاستمرار التعامل مع الأحداث باستخدام القوة وهو ما يؤدى إلى زعزعة الثقة التى أولاها لشعب المصرى للمجلس وطالب الحزب فى بيانه المجلس بتحمل مسئوليته تجاه حماية وتأمين المؤسسات والمنشآت المسيحية.

وشدد على ضرورة إعلان حالة الحداد لمدة ثلاث أيام على أرواح الشهداء الذين سقطوا منذ بداية الثورة، وطالب الحزب بسرعة تشكيل لجنة تحقيق مدنية مستقلة لإجراء تحقيق حول الأحداث التى جرت بالأمس ومحاسبة المسئول عن أعمال العنف والقتل التى جرت، وإقالة أسامة هيكل وزير الإعلام، وذلك لما تضمنته التغطية الإعلامية للأحداث من أكاذيب وتحريض على الفتنة.

وشدد الحزب على ضرورة إقالة اللواء مصطفى السيد محافظ أسوان واللواء أحمد.

وناشد الحزب شعب مصر الغالى أقباطاً ومسلمين أن يقفوا بالمرصاد لكل محاولات إشعال وتهييج الفتن فى نفوس أبناء الوطن الواحد، متعهدين لهم بأن كافة القوى السياسية المؤمنة بحقوق المواطنة، وعلى رأسها الحزب لن تتوانى فى الدفاع عن حقوق كل مواطن مصرى حتى يعود لكل ذى حقٍ حقه.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*بلاغ للنائب العام ضد أسامة هيكل يتهمه بالتحريض على متظاهرى ماسبيرو*

*تقدمت مؤسسة الهلالى للحريات،ببلاغ إلى النائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود ضد أسامة هيكل، وزير الإعلام المصرى بصفته، وتضمن البلاغ وقائع أحداث ماسبيرو يوم 9 أكتوبر الماضى، حينما خرجت مسيرة فى منطقة دوران شبرا ووصلت إلى ماسبيرو، وذلك احتجاجاً على تجاهل المطالب بسرعة إصدار قانون دور العبادة الموحد.

وأكد البلاغ الذى حمل رقم 20096 بلاغات النائب العام لسنة 2011، أنه فى أثناء وقوع الاشتباكات أمام مبنى ماسبيرو، قام التلفزيون المصرى وإذاعة راديو مصر برئاسة وزير الإعلام أسامة هيكل ببث دعاية مثيرة تحض على كراهية هذه الطائفة من المواطنين وتحرض آخرين على الخروج للاعتداء عليهم بزعم كاذب ومغرض وهو أن المتظاهرين يهاجمون القوات المسلحة المصرية وأن الخروج لضرب أبناء هذه الطائفة هو دفاعاً عن الجيش المصرى - حسبا قال البلاغ.

وأوضح البلاغ، أن التليفزيون المصرى وإذاعة راديو مصر قام ببث دعاية مجرمة قانونياً هدفها إيقاع الفتن وخروج أعداد من المواطنين البسطاء وقيامهم بالاعتداء على الأقباط فى مناطق متفرقة من وسط القاهرة عقب تفريق مسيرة المسيحيين بالقوة العسكرية، وهو ما زاد من أعداد الضحايا والجرحى بعد إشاعة مناخ من الكراهية والعنف ضد الأقباط فى مصر، مما سيكون له أثر بالغ الخطورة على قيم المواطنة وسيادة القانون.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*"الببلاوى" يتقدم باستقالته لرئيس الوزراء *
*أكد نائب رئيس مجلس الوزراء، ووزير المالية الدكتور حازم الببلاوى تقدمه باستقالته ظهر اليوم لرئيس الوزراء الدكتور عصام شرف.

كانت أنباء قد ترددت أن الببلاوى قدم استقالته اعتراضاً على أحداث ماسبيرو الأخيرة، ولم يتسن التأكد من صحة تلك الأنباء.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*مصادر بـ"المالية": أحداث ماسبيرو وراء تقدم "الببلاوى" باستقالته*

*قالت مصادر بوزارة المالية، فى تصريحات صحفية لها اليوم الثلاثاء، إن الدكتور حازم الببلاوى نائب رئيس الوزراء للشئون المالية ووزير المالية تقدم باستقالته اليوم إلى مجلس الوزراء اعتراضاً على أحداث ماسبيرو، وأضافت المصادر أن الببلاوى كتب فى نص استقالته لمجلس الوزراء "أنه على قناعة تامة أن مسئولية الحكومة هى توفير الأمن والأمان للمواطنين، وأن الحكومة حتى لو لم تكن مسئولة، أو يقع عليها خطأ، فهى مسئولة عن حماية المواطنين، لذا فإننى أطلب إعفائى من منصبى كمسئول فى الحكومة الحالية".

يأتى ذلك فى الوقت الذى أكدت فيه مصادر مطلعة بمجلس الوزراء أن الدكتور عصام شرف رئيس مجلس الوزراء، لم يطلع على نص الاستقالة التي تقدم بها الببلاوى بسبب مباحثاته مع النائب الأول لرئيس جمهورية السودان على عثمان طه المتواجد حاليا بمقر مجلس الوزراء. وأشارت المصادر إلى أن شرف فور انتهاء مباحثاته، سيعرض الأمر على المجلس العسكرى بصفته الحاكم الفعلى للبلاد لقبول الاستقالة أو رفضها.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*4 مصابين بـ"القبطى" والأمن يرفع 6 سيارات متفحمة من أمام المستشفى*

*أكد الدكتور محب فانوس، مدير المستشفى القبطى لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن جميع المصابين الأقباط خرجوا بعد تلقيهم العلاج وأنه لم يتبق داخل المستشفى سوى 4 فقط حالتهم الصحية مستقرة، وسيخرجون عقب اكتمال علاجهم قريبا، موضحا أن هناك عددا من المواطنين يتوافدون على المستشفى للسؤال عن ذويهم المفقودين، وأنه يتم إطلاعهم على الكشف المدرج فيه أسماء المصابين الأربعة المتواجدين بالمستشفى.

وعلى الجانب الأخر رفعت الأجهزة الأمنية 5 سيارات ملاكى وسيارة ميكروباص متفحمين بشارع رمسيس أمام المستشفى القبطى لتسيير حركة المرور، والتى نجمت عن الاشتباكات التى وقعت أمام المستشفى أثناء تظتهر مجموعة من الأقباط غضبا على وفاة العشرات منهم.

وسادت حالة من الهدوء شارع رمسيس، وتحديداً أمام المستشفى القبطى، بعد استخراج جثث الأقباط مساء أمس الاثنين، بسبب أحداث الأحد الدامى المعروفة بأحداث ماسبيرو، والتى وقعت بين المشاركين بمسيرة يوم الغضب القبطى وقوات الجيش، وأسفرت عن وفاة 24 شخصا وإصابة 327 آخرين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*"شرف": الحكومة تضع استقالتها بالكامل تحت تصرف "العسكرى"*

*قال الدكتور عصام شرف رئيس مجلس الوزراء، إن الحكومة فى أى ظرف تتعرض له مصر، فإنها تضع استقالتها بكامل وزرائها تحت تصرف المجلس العسكرى.

واعترف شرف فى المؤتمر الصحفى الذى عقد ظهر اليوم الثلاثاء بمجلس الوزراء مع النائب الأول لرئيس جمهورية السودان على عثمان طه، بتقديم الدكتور حازم الببلاوى نائب رئيس الوزراء للشئون الاقتصادية باستقالته اليوم، مؤكداً أنه لم يبت فيها حتى الآن، مشيراً إلى أنه يشكر الببلاوى على عطائه فى الفترة الماضية، وأنه مستمر فى موقعه حتى وجود بديل له فى حالة قبول استقالته من قبل المجلس العسكرى. *
*ولو انى عارفه انها مسرحيه سخيفه وممله الا انه الحقيقه اقل واجب تعملوه *


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*التلفزيون الإسرائيلى يطالب واشنطن بعدم بيع الأسلحة للقاهرة رداً على أحداث "ماسبيرو"*

*يواصل تلفزيون إسرائيل منذ صباح أمس الاثنين، وحتى هذه اللحظات فى بث مزاعمه، وتحريضه ضد القاهرة والمجلس العسكرى والجيش المصرى بصفة عامة، حيث دعا فى تقرير جديد له صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، بثته قناته الثانية الفضائية الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بعدم بيع الأسلحة لمصر رداً على أحداث "ماسبيرو". 

وفى سياق عمليات التحريض المستمرة من جاب الآلة الإعلامية الإسرائيلية، دعا التلفزيون الإسرائيلى أقباط مصر بالاستمرار فى مظاهرات الغضب، وذلك لإسقاط ما سماه "نظام الجنرالات"، زاعما أن أحداث التوتر التى حدث أول أمس أمام مبنى التلفزيون المصرى لا تزال فى بدايتها، وأنها فى طريقها للنمو.

وأضاف التلفزيون العبرى عبر تقرير الاستفزازى التحريضى أن غضب أقباط مصر ظهر جلياً خلال تشييع جنازة العشرات من قتلاهم خلال الاشتباكات الأخيرة بين المسيحيين وقوات الأمن.

ونقلت القناة الثانية بالتلفزيون الإسرائيلى بعض التصريحات لأقباط شاركوا فى تشييع الجنازة أمس الذين دعوا للإطاحة بجنرالات بالمجلس العسكرى.

وصورة أكثر وقاحة من جانب تلفزيون تل أبيب قال إن فتح الحكومة المصرية والمجلس العسكرى لجنة تقصى حقائق للأحداث الدامية غير كاف، لأن الأقباط يعانون من تفرقة عرقية بين المسلمين والمسيحيين فى جميع أنحاء مصر، على حد مزاعمه المثيرة.

ودعا التلفزيون الإسرائيلى لتوقف واشنطن عن مساعدة الجيش المصرية ببيع الأسلحة له، معتمداً على تصريحات قبطى آخر طالب خلال الجنازة وهو يصرخ "أمريكا تقدم مساعدة عسكرية لأكثر من مليار دولار سنويا، ولكنه فى النهاية نقتل بهذه الأسلحة"، مضيفا "هل سيكون أوباما مسرورا عندما يرى قتل المسيحيين بسلاح صنعت فى أمريكا؟"، على حد قوله.

ووصف التلفزيون العبرى اشتباكات يوم الثلاثاء الماضى بالأخطر منذ سقوط نظام مبارك بشوارع القاهرة. وفى المقابل زعمت القناة العبرية أنه منذ سقوط مبارك، وهناك حالات فساد فى المؤسسات الدينية المسيحية والإسلامية.

يأتى هذا فى الوقت الذى بثت فيه بث القناة العاشرة الفضائية بالتلفزيون الإسرائيلى أيضا تقريراً مصوراً زعم فيه أن الأقباط فى مصر يواجهون عمليات اضطهاد دينى، قائلا: "الأقلية القبطية لا تزال تعانى اضطهاداً على مدى عقود فى مصر، وإن 10٪ من سكان مصر البالغ عددهم حوالى 80 مليون نسمة يتهمون المجلس العسكرى الحاكم بعدم علاج مشاكلهم الراكدة منذ عهد الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك".*


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *"شرف": الحكومة تضع استقالتها بالكامل تحت تصرف "العسكرى"*
> 
> *قال الدكتور عصام شرف رئيس مجلس الوزراء، إن الحكومة فى أى ظرف تتعرض له مصر، فإنها تضع استقالتها بكامل وزرائها تحت تصرف المجلس العسكرى.
> 
> ...



اولا : محدش هايصدق التمثليه الخايبه دي
شوفوا غيرها

ثانيا : وهو الجيش هيلاقي فين ناس اهبل من دول
عشان يحطهم خيال مآته ليه
وعرائس يحركهم وقت ما هو عاوزه وفي المكان والزمان اللي هو عاوزه

اكيد هايرفض اي استقالهم في الوقت الحالي

ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *"شرف": الحكومة تضع استقالتها بالكامل تحت تصرف "العسكرى"*
> 
> *قال الدكتور عصام شرف رئيس مجلس الوزراء، إن الحكومة فى أى ظرف تتعرض له مصر، فإنها تضع استقالتها بكامل وزرائها تحت تصرف المجلس العسكرى.
> 
> ...



*أخوانى حقير ...... ومجلس وهابى أوسخ منه ..... هذا حصاد الإسلام الشيطانى ...*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*محامون أقباط: ندرس صياغة مذكرة للأمم المتحدة فى أحداث "ماسبيرو"*

*أعلن محامون مصريون أقباط اليوم الثلاثاء، أنهم يعقدون اجتماعات مكثفة لبحث اتخاذ إجراءات تصعيدية قانونية على خلفية المواجهات التى وقعت مساء أول أمس الأحد بين متظاهرين أقباط وقوات الجيش والشرطة، والتى خلفت 25 قتيلا وأكثر من 300 جريح.

وقال المحامى القبطى نبيل جبريال، "نعقد اجتماعات تضم محامين أقباطاً من مطرانيتى القاهرة والجيزة لبحث اتخاذ إجراءات قانونية، كما نعكف على دراسة خيار التصعيد الدولى عن طريق اللجوء إلى الأمم المتحدة للمطالبة بلجنة تحقيق دولية".

من جانبه، قال رئيس مركز "الكلمة" لحقوق الإنسان ممدوح نخلة، إنه يعكف مع محامين آخرين على صياغة مذكرة للأمم المتحدة للمطالبة بإرسال لجنة تحقيق دولية بما يضمن حيادية ونزاهة التحقيقات، مضيفاً أنه لا يمكن أن تكون الحكومة خصما وحكما فى ذات الوقت لأنها متورطة فى جريمة قتل الأقباط".

من ناحية أخرى، اعتبر محامى الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية رمسيس النجار خيار اللجوء للمجتمع الدولى، والمطالبة بلجنة تحقيق دولية بأنه "ليس له سند قانونى".

وقال النجار "لا يوجد نص فى القانون المصرى أو الإعلان الدستورى يتيح اللجوء إلى المجتمع الدولى، كما أننا نثق فى عدالة القضاء المصرى، فإذا كانت أى مؤسسة حكومية متورطة فى هذه الأحداث، فإن القضاء لديه من الاستقلالية ما يمكنه من تحقيق العدالة، ونأمل أن يتم تقديم المسئولين الحقيقيين عن هذه الأحداث إلى العدالة قريبا".

كما تقدم رئيس منظمة الاتحاد المصرى لحقوق الإنسان نجيب جبرائيل الثلاثاء ببلاغ للنائب العام عبد المجيد محمود "اتهم فيه وزير الأعلام أسامة هيكل بصفته المسئول عن التليفزيون المصرى بالتحريض على قتل الأقباط".

وقال جبرائيل إنه "بعث أيضا برسالة لرئيس مجلس الوزراء عصام شرف طالب فيها بإقالة وزير الإعلام ومحاسبته سياسيا وجنائيا"، وطالب البلاغ بإلزام وزير الإعلام بالإعلان عن "أسماء الجنود الذين قال إنهم استشهدوا فى أحداث ماسبيرو الأخيرة".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*هيكل: اتهام التلفزيون المصرى بالتحريض مرفوض.. وقنوات خاصة تهدف لهدمه*

*قال أسامة هيكل وزير الإعلام فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع" إن "اتهام التلفزيون المصرى بالتحريض على المتظاهرين مرفوض، وإن هناك قنوات خاصة تشن حملة تحريضية على الإعلام الرسمى لما يشهده من تطور ولديهم هدف واحد هو هدم التلفزيون المصرى، لأن التلفزيون يساعد على وحدة الأمة.

وقال "التلفزيون المصرى شهد نقلة كبيرة فى تغطية أحداث ماسبيرو، وأنه قدم أفضل تغطية للأحداث بحكم الموقع، نقلتها عنه بقية الفضائيات الأخرى، حيث نقلت المشاهد الواقعة أمام ماسبيرو بشكل حصرى 90% صورة وغياب الصوت كان المشكلة.

وأضاف هيكل: شكلت لجنة مكونة من أربعة خبراء محايدين من خارج ماسبيرو، سلمناهم أشرطة قطاع الأخبار وقناة النيل للأخبار لساعات البث المباشر التى تم تسجيلها من السابعة مساء حتى الثانية بعد منتصف الليل، وجارٍ تقييم الأشرطة حاليا.

وأشار على إلى أن الموقف الرسمى للإعلام فى هذه الأحداث هى التصريحات الرسمية التى أدليت بها عبر عدد من القنوات وهى التى تضمنت دعوة الإعلاميين فى الداخل والخارج بضبط النفس وعدم الانفعال وراء الأحداث ولا يجب أن نتعامل مع هذه الأحداث على أنها فتنة إنما مؤامرة بهدف الوقيعة بين الجيش والشعب. 

وقال هيكل لا أنكر وجود أخطاء للمذيعين أثناء التغطية ولكن الخطأ وارد فى تغطيات البث المباشر وقدمت اعتزارا رسميا عن هذه الأخطاء، ولن أحيل أى من المذيعين الذين قاموا بالتغطية إلى التحقيق .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*شرف يتراجع عن استقالته.. ويؤكد: استقالة الببلاوى "محل بحث"*

*قال الدكتور عصام شرف، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، إن الحكومة تضع استقالتها فى مثل هذه الظروف تحت إمرة المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة "وهو إجراء متبع لا يعنى الاستقالة"، جاء ذلك تعقيبا على موضوع استقالة حازم الببلاوى نائب رئيس الوزراء ووزير المالية.

وأشار شرف فى المؤتمر الصحفى المشترك اليوم الذى عقده مع النائب الأول للرئيس السودانى على عثمان طه إلى أن الدكتور حازم الببلاوى أرسل له استقالته صباح اليوم، وأنها محل بحث، مضيفا: "نحن مستمرون إلى أن يجد جديد"، وأنه لم يلتق مع حازم الببلاوى حتى هذه اللحظة.*
*هههههههههه ملحقناش نقولك بالسلامه وخد الباب ف ايدك
يا فرحه ما تمت اخدها اللاشرف وطار*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*وزير العدل يشكل لجنة لتقصى الحقائق فى أحداث ماسبيرو*

*أصدر المستشار محمد عبد العزيز الجندى وزير العدل، اليوم الثلاثاء، قرارا بتشكيل لجنة لتقصى الحقائق فى وقائع أحداث ماسبيرو، التى وقعت أول أمس الأحد، وأسفرت عن مقتل 25 شخصا وإصابة أكثر من 300 شخص، وذلك تنفيذا لقرار مجلس الوزراء الصادر بهذا الشأن.

وقرر الوزير أن يتولى رئاسة اللجنة المستشار عمر مروان وعضوية المستشارين حمادة الصاوى وأيمن محمد كامل عفيفى، وطلب الوزير إلى اللجنة سرعة الانتهاء من أعمالها فى أسرع وقت ممكن.

ومن جانبها، قررت اللجنة البدء فى أعمالها على الفور بالانتقال إلى مدينة أسوان، للاستماع إلى أقوال شهود العيان وكل من له صلة بأحداث ماسبيرو ونتائج المعاينات التى جرت، وتجميع كافة المعلومات والتسجيلات المتعلقة بتلك الواقعة.*
*طبعاااااااا مينفعش اللجنه دى تنطق بكلمه تغلط بيها الاعلى ولكن الاعلى له اعلى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*وزير الصحة يزور المصابين فى أحداث ماسبيرو *

*زار الدكتور عمرو حلمى، وزير الصحة والسكان المصابين، فى أحداث ماسبيرو التى وقعت أمس الأول الأحد، وأسفرت عن مقتل 25 شخصا وإصابة أكثر من 300 شخص للاطمئنان على حالتهم، وتوفير الرعاية الطبية اللازمة لهم.

رافق الوزير خلال الزيارة الدكتور أحمد عبد النبى، مدير مستشفى معهد ناصر، خاصة أن المستشفى استقبلت أعدادا كبيرة من المصابين لقربها من موقع الأحداث، ولتوافر الإمكانيات اللازمة لإسعاف المصابين خاصة للحالات الحرجة التى تحتاج إلى رعاية خاصة وجراحات دقيقة.

يذكر أن وزير الصحة قطع زيارته إلى فرنسا للمشاركة فى فعاليات المؤتمر العالمى لاقتصاديات الصحة والعلاج والتى كان من المقرر أن تنتهى نهاية الأسبوع.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*الأمم المتحدة تطالب بتحقيق مستقل حول قتل المتظاهرين بمصر*

*دعت مفوضية الأمم المتحدة العليا لحقوق الإنسان اليوم، الثلاثاء، السلطات المصرية إلى ضمان حيادية واستقلال أى تحقيق بشأن المواجهات التى أوقعت 25 قتيلا معظمهم من الأقباط.

وطلب المتحدث باسم المفوضية روبرت كولفيل من السلطات "توفير الحماية للجميع بما فيهم الأقليات فى ممارسة حقهم المشروع فى التجمع السلمى والتعبير". وقال: "نحث السلطات على ضمان حيادية واستقلال أى تحقيق يجرى بشان هذه الأحداث".

وجرت هذه الصدامات خلال تظاهرة للأقباط احتجاجا على حرق كنيسة فى مدينة ادفو بمحافظة أسوان (جنوب). 

وأوقعت هذه المواجهات 25 قتيلا وأكثر من 300 جرحى. وشارك الآلاف أمس الاثنين فى تشييع 17 قبطيا من ضحايا هذه المواجهات فى الكاتدرائية القبطية فى القاهرة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وزير العدل يشكل لجنة لتقصى الحقائق فى أحداث ماسبيرو*
> 
> *أصدر المستشار محمد عبد العزيز الجندى وزير العدل، اليوم الثلاثاء، قرارا بتشكيل لجنة لتقصى الحقائق فى وقائع أحداث ماسبيرو، التى وقعت أول أمس الأحد، وأسفرت عن مقتل 25 شخصا وإصابة أكثر من 300 شخص، وذلك تنفيذا لقرار مجلس الوزراء الصادر بهذا الشأن.
> 
> ...



*ما هو كده القاضى هو المجرم ....... وكل شيئ حيطّبخ*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*أعلنت وزارة الصحة عن ارتفاع حالات الوفاة الى 27 حالة وتعدى حالات الاصابة360 حالة تم توزيعهم على 15 مستشفى.
وقام د.عمرو حلمى وزير الصحة والسكان بزيارة كل من معهد ناصر ومستشفى قصر العينى مساء امس الاثنين وذلك للاطمئنان على صحة مصابى ماسبيرو.
وأوضح د.احمد عبد النبى مدير معهد ناصر لـ"بوابة الوفد" بأن وزير الصحة قد قام بزيارة المعهد والاطمئنان على المصابين المتبقين بالمعهد وهم حالتان فقط وتم الحديث معهما وفيما ينقصهما شيئا أم لا.
وأشار عبد النبى الى ان الحالتين واحدة بها جروح بالساق وتم إجراء 3 عمليات جراحية لها، والحالة الثانية بالعناية المركزة ، لافتا الى أن المعهد يرفع درجة الاستعداد القصوى وذلك تحسبا لاستقبال أى حالات.

عند جريدة الوفد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أكتوبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]jBpFmzt-ndw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## دكتور آية (11 أكتوبر 2011)

انا دخلت المنتدي بتاعكم لسببين عشان اعزيكم واقلكم ربنا يصبر اهالي اي حد قتل ف احداث ماسبيرو 
 تاني سبب اني كنت عايزه اسمع الراي والراي الاخر وعايزه اشوف الاحداث من وجهة نظركم 
قلبي معاكم وزعلانه جدا من اللي حصل  رغم اني شفت تعليقات كتيره بتغلطوا فيها في ديننا 
رغم اننا يعلم الله اننا بنحترمكم ونكن لكم كل احترام وتقدير وعلاقاتي كويسه جدا بناس كتير مسيحيه 
من غير ما نبص انت مسلم ولا مسيحي  
بس ياريت يا جماعه منخليش الغضب يعمينا عن حاجات مهمه   بلاش نفكر نقسم بلدنا اللي عشنا فيها مسلم ومسيحي طول عمرنا 
بلاش نخلي امريكا او غيرها يتدخل  طبيعي اننا في مرحلة انتقاليه ولازم نعاني 
وكتير من الشعب بيعاني  الاعراض الجانبيه للثوره 
بس لازم نفكر بهدوء ونرجع تاني للحاجات الجميله اللي شفناها في الثوره   شفنا الشباب المسيحي الجميل بيحمي غيره من المسلمين ف الصلاه او بيصب عليه الميه عشان يتوضي  عايزين الحاجات دي تستمر   
انا لما شفت الحاجات دي ف الثوره قلت احنا لو طلعنا من الثوره بالنتيجة دي يبقي كسبنا كتير اووي 
لازم يا جماعه نفكر ازاي نتخطي المرحله دي وده مش هيحصل الا لما نحط ايدينا في ايدين بعض 
لما كنا ايد وحده ابهرنا العالم بحضارتنا ف الثوره وعملنا ثوره التاريج عمره ما هينساها  ليه نضيعها من ايدنا 
انا حزينه جدا جدا جدا علي اي شاب راح ضحيه 
 انا شفت ناس كتير هنا غلطت اوي في ديني وفي ربي وفي رسولي    مع انكم لو تعرفوا الرسول اد ايه وصانا علي المسيحين كنتوا عرفتوا اد ايه احنا بنحبكم    لو كان الرسول بينا كان حمي كل مسيحي بروحه   ده النبي قال ان اللي يأذي ذمي فالنبي بريء منه 
لازم نشيل فكرة انت مسيحي او مسلم من دماغنا ونحط في دماغنا اننا شعب واحد  مش عايزين اي بلد تتدخل او نرجع ورا بدل ما نحط رجلينا علي طريق التقدم   
وبعزيكم مره تانيه وبامانه انا في حالة حزن شديده من اللي شايفاه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 أكتوبر 2011)

دكتور آية قال:


> انا دخلت المنتدي بتاعكم لسببين عشان اعزيكم واقلكم ربنا يصبر اهالي اي حد قتل ف احداث ماسبيرو
> تاني سبب اني كنت عايزه اسمع الراي والراي الاخر وعايزه اشوف الاحداث من وجهة نظركم
> قلبي معاكم وزعلانه جدا من اللي حصل  رغم اني شفت تعليقات كتيره بتغلطوا فيها في ديننا
> رغم اننا يعلم الله اننا بنحترمكم ونكن لكم كل احترام وتقدير وعلاقاتي كويسه جدا بناس كتير مسيحيه
> ...


*مشكوره اختي علي واجب العزاء و ياريت كل المسلمين زيك كدا بس طالما يوجد سلفيين متعصبين ينادون بالكراهيه علي قنوات مثل الامه و الرحمه و طالما يوجد اخوان مسلمين كل همهم السلطه و عباده كرسي الحكم و تغور مصر في نظرهم يبقي لن يستقيم لمصر حال و لا تنسي انه المرشد قال طز في مصر*

*يبقي دول جزء من المؤامره الخارجيه علينا برضه*

*صح ولا غلط؟*

*مشكوره علي عزاءك اختي*

*سلام الرب يشملك*​


----------



## دكتور آية (11 أكتوبر 2011)

علفكره مش كل سلفي يعني وحش ولا اخواني   مش معقوله كل السلفيين هيبقوا كوييسن طبيعي انهم كبشر يطلع من بينهم ناس تسيء للسلفيه  
انا شفت مسيحين بيغلطوا ف الاسلام ورغم كده انا مقتنعه جدا ان مش كل مسيحي يبقي بيفكر كده 
انا مثلا هجيب لزميل ليا مسيحي ( يعتبر صديق  )عضم (للكليه يعني ) من واحد سلفي  بغض النظر مين مسلم ومين مسيحي ومين سلفي 
وحتي الدكتوره بتاعتنا ف الكليه نوهت للاحداث دي وكانت حزينه جدا وهي مسلمه ملتزمه جدا

اكيد فينا كسلمين ناس مش ملتزمه بتعاليم ديينها او مش كويسه واكيد فيكوا ناس بتغلط في دينا بشكل زايد اوي 
بس ده لا يعني ان كل المسلمين وحشين او كل المسيحين وحشين  
دول مجرد فئه كانت زي المربوطه واتفك رباطها فهاجت ف الدنيا  
ولازم نتعايش مع الظروف دي عشان نخطي بمصر ونخرج من المرحله دي 
وصدقني ان احنا كمسلمين بحترمكم جدا


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*دكتور آية شكرااا لتقديمك العزاء مع ان كتابك وصى بعدم طلب الرحمه لاجل شهدائنا !!!
ما علينا 
عذراااً الموضوع خاص بمتابعة الحدث 
اما لتقديم العذاء ف الوحده الوطنيه 
اتفضلى ع هذا الرابط​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=177581 
*سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*بثينة كامل: هناك مخطط لتقسيم مصر إلى دويلات *

*طالبت بثينة كامل، المرشحة المحتملة لرئاسة الجمهورية، الغالبية المسلمة من أبناء الشعب المصرى، بالانتباه لحقوق الأقباط، مشيرة إلى أن عدم احترام حقوق الأقليات يهدد بالوصول إلى مصير السودان. 

وقالت بثينة فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع": "التاريخ كان قريبا، وشوفنا السودان، ومن يفرح لقتل المسيحيين الآن لابد أن يعرف أن الدور القادم عليه". 
وأوضحت أن تعاقب الأحداث بداية من اتهام الثورة بالعمالة الأجنبية قبل نجاحها، ثم تزايد الاحتجاجات الفئوية، وارتفاع الأصوات التى تتهم الثورة والمظاهرات بأنها "ستخرب البلد"، جميعها مؤشرات على أن هناك مخططا لتقسيم مصر.

وأضافت: "تزايدت الاتهامات الموجهة للمعتصمين بالتحرير بوقف عجة الإنتاج، ثم اتهام حركة 6 إبريل بالعمالة، وتلتها حركة كفاية والحركات الحقوقية، والآن الأقباط وما حدث فى ماسبيرو".

وعن تواجدها بماسبيرو خلال الليلة الدامية، قالت: "ذهبت إلى ماسبيرو فى الساعة السابعة والثلث من أجل إسعاف المصابين"، وأشارت إلى أنه فى تلك اللحظة كانت المشاحنات مستمرة بين الجيش والمتظاهرين، مؤكدة بأنها اختبأت فى عقار مقارب لماسبيرو وسمعت أصوات صراخ المتظاهرين، وأكدت أن القضاء على الفتنة يحتاج مشاركة مجتمعية من كافة طوائف الشعب.*


----------



## Alexander.t (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*أمثل حل صدقونى
تقسيم مصر
دوله لينا تكون علمانيه
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*"شباب ماسبيرو": دماء إخواننا لن تضيع هباءً.. وكل الخيارات مفتوحة*

*قال رامى كامل منسق اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو، إن الاتحاد سيجتمع خلال أيام لمناقشة وضع خطة لإدارة الأزمة التى نشبت بعد اشتباكات ماسبيرو، التى أسفرت عن مقتل وإصابة ما يزيد على 300 شخص، مؤكداً فى تصريحات لوكالة الأنباء الألمانية أن "جميع الخيارات مفتوحة"، وتابع : "لن تضيع دماء إخواننا هباءً من دون محاسبة".

وأعلن الاتحاد أن الاجتماع سيأتى عقب انتهاء صوم الأيام الثلاثة الذى كان المجمع المقدس قد دعا إليه جموع الأقباط فى الداخل والخارج، لبحث تداعيات أحداث ماسبيرو .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*فاطمة ناعوت :السلفى المسيحى ( المسيحى المتطرف) يطبق كتابة حرفيا .. يصلى لعدوه...يحب مبغضية ويحسن للذين اساءوا الية
وتقول ايضا: الاستشهاد عندى انى احط حزام ناسف واروح احرر ارض
لكن الاستشهاد فى المسيحية انه يقبل الشهادة ويقول مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدااا*


----------



## zezza (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*فظيعة فاطمة ناعوت 
ربنا يعوضها هى و اللى زيها خير و يحافظ عليهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*الأعلى للقوات المسلحة يعقد مؤتمراًصحفياً للتعليق على أحداث ماسبيرو*

*يعقد عدد من أعضاء المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة مؤتمراً صحفياً عالمياً ظهر غد، الأربعاء، للتعليق على أحداث ماسبيرو وشرح ملابسات الحادث وتفاصيله.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*سعد الدين إبراهيم: أحداث ماسبيرو تعكس اغترابا بين مؤسسات الدولة*

*أكد الدكتور سعد الدين إبراهيم، رئيس مجلس إدارة مركز ابن خلدون، فى تصريح خاص لـ"اليوم السابع" أن أحداث ماسبيرو تعكس حالة الاغتراب بين مؤسسات الدولة وعدم انضباط الشارع المصرى، مشيرا إلى أن المجتمع المصرى أثبت أنه أكثر عمقا من النخب السياسية.

ونفى إبراهيم وجود نية من جانب المتظاهرين الأقباط لاستخدام العنف أو أنهم كانوا حاملين للأسلحة، خاصة أن الشعب المصرى بكل فئاته اعتمد على السلمية فى مواقفه، لافتا إلى أن الادعاء بوجود سلاح مع المتظاهرين ظالم وغير صحيح. 

وقال إبراهيم، إنه فى أى تجمع من هذا النوع فإن هناك احتمالات دائما للتوتر الذى قد يؤدى إلى الغضب ثم العنف، مشيرا إلى أن الجيش غير مدرب على التعامل مع الجماهير المتوترة، وأنه مدرب على الحروب والتعامل مع أعداء الوطن، وليس الدخول فى اشتباكات داخلية مع المواطنين، خاصة أن السلوك الاجتماعى للشعب المصرى فى حالة الغضب يعجز الجيش عن فهمه أو احتوائه والتعامل معه، وأن التعامل مع المدنيين فى مثل هذه الأحداث وظيفة الشرطة.

وأضاف إبراهيم أن أحداث ماسبيرو أحدثت صدعا فى العلاقة بين الجيش والشعب، مثلما فقد الشعب الثقة فى الشرطة، مشددا على أن أى مؤسسة تحاول الاصطدام بالشعب ستخسر ثقته، لافتا إلى أن الجيش بدأ يدخل فى خصومه مع الشعب كطرف فى المعترك السياسى ويتدخل فى الخلافات القائمة، مشددا على أن الجيش يجب أن يكون الدرع الأخير الذى يحتمى به الشعب المصرى.

وحذر سعد الدين إبراهيم من التهديد الذى يواجه الثورة والمجتمع كله نتيجة الاشتباكات التى حدثت أمام ماسبيرو، داعيا إلى دراسة ما حدث جيدا والقراءة العميقة لخريطة المجتمع المصرى بعد هذه الأحداث، خاصة أن ثورة 25 يناير أحدثت تغيرات عميقة فى ثقافة الشعب المصرى أهمها تعامل الشعب المصرى مع السياسة بشكل مباشر بدون قوى وسيطة التى أصبحت مهمشة، واختفى دورها فى تمثيل الشعب بعد الثورة.

وأشار إبراهيم إلى أن الفتنة الطائفية موجودة بالفعل، وأن التحدى الحقيقى أمام المجتمع المصرى الآن هو ألا نسمح لهذه لبذور أن تنمو وتتحول إلى قنابل موقوتة، مؤكدا أن الإخوة الأقباط لديهم مطالب مشروعة ويطالبون بها منذ زمن بعيد، ولكن لا يوجد أحد لديه شجاعة اتخاذ القرار.*


----------



## grges monir (11 أكتوبر 2011)

[QUOTE*لافتا  إلى أن الجيش بدأ يدخل فى خصومه مع الشعب كطرف فى المعترك السياسى ويتدخل  فى الخلافات القائمة، مشددا على أن الجيش يجب أن يكون الدرع الأخير الذى  يحتمى به الشعب المصرى.*][/QUOTE]
قصدك مع الاقباط
لم يتحرك الجيش قيد انملة ضد اى تظاهرات حدثت  الا هذة المرة  عندما خرج الاقباط للتعبير عن غضبهم ضد الاعتداءات المتوالية  عليهم ولا رادع لهذة الهمجية


----------



## The Antiochian (11 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *فاطمة ناعوت :السلفى المسيحى ( المسيحى المتطرف) يطبق كتابة حرفيا .. يصلى لعدوه...يحب مبغضية ويحسن للذين اساءوا الية*
> *وتقول ايضا: الاستشهاد عندى انى احط حزام ناسف واروح احرر ارض*
> *لكن الاستشهاد فى المسيحية انه يقبل الشهادة ويقول مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدااا*


 
*في مصر ملايين المتنصرين .*
*وأكاد أجزم أنها منهم أو ستكون كذلك قريباً بعد ما شاهدته .*


----------



## أنجيلا (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*جيش مصر بيفكرني بتمرد جيش الانكشارية 

ربنا يجيب العواقب سليمة *


----------



## marcelino (12 أكتوبر 2011)

برجاااء النشر

[YOUTUBE]y2OhMK_tdBc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 أكتوبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> برجاااء النشر
> 
> [YOUTUBE]y2OhMK_tdBc[/YOUTUBE]​




*انا قولتها من زمان المجلش العسكرى حمى نفسه وحمى مبارك *


----------



## BITAR (12 أكتوبر 2011)

​


----------



## BITAR (12 أكتوبر 2011)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*الببلاوى لـ"العاشرة مساء": استقالتى أسبابها سياسية وليست اقتصادية*

*◄ المجلس العسكرى رفض الاستقالة.. وسأحسم الأمر خلال أيام
◄ حكومة شرف كان لازم تستقيل لأنها فشلت فى توفير الأمن للشعب
◄ مجلس الوزراء يجتمع كثيرا بدرجة تدعو للتشتت
أكد الدكتور حازم الببلاوى نائب رئيس الوزراء ووزير المالية، أن استقالته جاءت لأسباب سياسية وليست اقتصادية، وأنه قدم استقالته للمجلس العسكرى الذى رفضها بسبب أحداث ماسبيرو التى لم يكن يتوقعها، مؤكداً أنه عرض على مجلس الوزراء أثناء انعقاده فى اليوم التالى للأحداث، أن تنسحب الحكومة بأكملها، وتقدم استقالتها لفشلها فى تحقيق وظيفتها الأولى، وهى توفير الأمن للشعب المصرى.

وأضاف الببلاوى، خلال حوار ساخن مع الإعلامية منى الشاذلى ببرنامج "العاشرة مساء" على قناة دريم 2، قائلاً: "اتخضيت" من أحداث ماسبيرو، وشعرت أنها من أخطر النكسات التى تواجه مصر، والحكومة عليها أن تأسف بتقديم استقالتها، لأنها لم تكن على المستوى، فنحن لم نخطئ، ولكننا لم نقم بوظيفتنا المطلوبة، وبالتالى كان لابد أن تعتذر حكومة شرف عن مناصبها، وتتقدم بالاستقالة، وعلى المجلس العسكرى أن يرفضها أو يقبلها.

وأشار نائب رئيس الوزراء إلى أنه يعتقد أن الظروف أكبر من الحكومة فى ظل عدم الاستقرار، وكان ينبغى من باب الإحساس بالمسئولية أن تتقدم باستقالتها لتعبر عن أسفها للشعب، مضيفاً: "عن نفسى شعرت أننى لا أقوى على الاستمرار، وقدمت الاستقالة، ثم أغلقت هاتفى وعندما عدت لأفتحه وجدت اتصالات من مجلس الوزراء والعسكرى ومؤسسات اقتصادية خارجية تسأل عن السبب، وهل الوضع الاقتصادى سيئ إلى الحد الذى دفعنى للتخلى عن منصبى، وهل مصر ليس فيها أمل، وهل سنتجه للدين وغيرها من المخاوف الكثيرة التى دفعتنى لإعادة التفكير فى الموقف وهل استقالتى ستتسبب فى انهيار الاقتصاد المصرى أو تؤثر عليه بالسلب.

وأكد الوزير، أن المشير حسين طنطاوى رفض الاستقالة وطلب منه سحبها، فرفض، مضيفاً: أنه لا يريد أن تفسر استقالته خارجياً بشكل خاطئ، خاصة فى المرحلة التى تمر بها مصر، وأن هذا هو المأزق الحقيقى الذى تسبب فى حالة نفسية سيئة بالنسبة له، حيث يرغب فى الابتعاد لعدم رضاه عن السياسة، وفى نفس الوقت لا يريد تراجع الاقتصاد أكثر أو زيادته تعقيداً، قائلاً: "أنا مستقيل رُفضت استقالته، ولم أتراجع عنها أو أسحبها، وسأحسم أمرى خلال أيام، عندما يروق ذهنى، مشيراً إلى أن أولادى وزوجته ثائرون ورافضون للاستقالة، حيث يرون أن أى تراجع هو نكوس على الوقوف مع الثورة، قائلاً: أعانى من حرب داخلية داخل بيتى".

ورفض الببلاوى الشائعات التى تشير إلى أن استقالته لا تتعدى كونها مناورة سياسية، قائلاً: "لم يدر فى ذهنى هذا الخاطر، لأننى لا أحب السياسة، ولم أكن سياسياً فى يوم من الأيام، وأغلقت هواتفى بعد الاستقالة لعدم الضغط على لاقتناعى الكامل بها وسحب استقالتى غير وارد، وأنا تعبان نفسياً وأحتاج كام يوم لأستريح وتحقيق مزيد من وضوح الرؤية للآثار التى تخلفها استقالتى ولا أريد لأشبع رغبتى أن أهدم الاقتصاد ولا أريد أيضا أن أظهر أننى بأهزر".

ومن الناحية الاقتصادية يرى الببلاوى أن هناك أملاً لحل هذه الأزمة، مشبهاً مصر بالجسد المكتمل بدون دماء، وهى التمويل، مشيراً إلى أن الاستثمارات فى مصر قبل الأزمة العالمية 13 مليار دولار بعدها انخفضت إلى 8 مليارات، ثم اختفت بعد الثورة هذه الاستثمارات نهائيا، كما أن الموارد قلت فى مقابل زيادة النفقات على أعباء مستحدثة خلفت عجز كبير فى الميزانية وصل إلى 27% يتم استدانتهم من الداخل والخارج، مضيفاً أن وزير المالية وظيفته الصرف على الخدمات الأساسية، فى حين أن 50% من الميزانية لا يذهب إليها حيث يصرف 33% للدعم و22% لدفع فوائد العجز.

وأضاف الببلاوى، أن استقرار الأوضاع الأمنية سيؤثر على الاقتصاد المصرى بالإيجاب، حيث يرى أن مصر كيان لديه كافة المقومات الاقتصادية، ولكنه ينتظر وضوح الصورة السياسية ليبدأ العمل وإدارة عجلة الإنتاج، مشيراً إلى حديثه مع المشير الذى أوضح فيه أن المطلوب منه أشياء قاسية فى الناحية الاقتصادية من زيادة مرتبات التى لا يستطيع تطبيقها إلا "لما البلد تشد الحزام"، وأن الشعب لن يقبل تأخير الزيادة إلا إذا اقتنع بالشخص الذى يصدر له حقيقة الموقف، قائلاً "الناس مش هتسمع إلا للى ماشى مظبوط ومش بيسرق، وقلت للمشير مش مهم تقبلوا الاستقالة أو ترفضوا المهم إن الناس تحترمنى".

واختتم الببلاوى حديثه، قائلاً: "الدكتور عصام شرف معذور وعنده اهتمامات وانشغالات كثيرة، وقلما تدخل فى المسائل الاقتصادية، ولكن اجتماعات مجلس الوزراء كثيرة بدرجة تؤدى للتشتت، وبالتالى عدم التركيز فى مهامها".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*الأسوشيتدبرس: كلينتون تطالب الحكومة المصرية بالتحقيق فى مذبحة ماسبيرو *

*ذكرت وكالة الأسوشيتدبرس أن وزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية هيلارى كلينتون حثت الحكومة المصرية على التحقيق فى العنف الذى وقع ضد الأقباط ودور الإعلام الرسمى فى "إذكاء نيران الفتنة"، وفق تعبير وزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية. 

وأكدت هيلارى كلينتون فى اتصال هاتفى بنظيرها المصرى محمد عمرو ضرورة حماية الحكومة المصرية للأقباط من التمييز الدينى ومنحهم الحق فى بناء الكنائس.

وأعربت كلينتون فى مقابلة مع الأسوشيتدبرس عن قلق عميق إزاء مذبحة ماسبيرو، مشيرة إلى أن الطبيعة الطائفية للاضطرابات فى مصر مقلقة جدا.

وقالت إنه يجب على القيادة العسكرية لمصر التركيز على دفع عجلة الديمقراطية وإعادة إرساء الاستقرار. موضحة أن واشنطن تبقى على قناة اتصال دائم مع السلطات المصرية لمعرفة أسباب ما حدث واتخاذ خطوات لمنع تكراره مرة أخرى.

وأكدت الأسوشيتدبرس وجود فيديوهات تظهر مدرعات عسكرية تسحق المتظاهرين الأقباط. ونقلت عن نشطاء اتهاماتهم للقيادة المؤقتة بالتحريض على الكراهية الطائفية كوسيلة لإنهاء الاحتجاجات والانتقادات الموجهة لأسلوب إداراتهم للبلاد بعد رحيل الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك.

كما شددت كلينتون قائلة: "حينما نتحدث عن الانتخابات وبناء حكومة ديمقراطية، فالأمر لا يتوقف على مجرد إجراء الانتخابات. نحن نأمل فى العودة إلى حماية التجمع السلمى وحرية العبادة والحقوق الأساسية التى تشكل القيم الديمقراطية".

وأشارت كلينتون فى حديثها للوكالة إلى أن الربيع العربى قد دخل منعطفا صعبا ومجهولا بين الديكتاتورية والديمقراطية وهناك بعض التغيرات التى ستأتى ببطء. مؤكدة أن الولايات المتحدة ستواصل الضغط على القادة الذين لم يغادروا السلطة حتى الآن فى سوريا واليمن وضمان تجنب الفوضى فى مصر.

ولفتت الوكالة إلى أن رسالة وزيرة الخارجية كانت مماثلة بشأن إنهاء الفتنة الأهلية فى اليمن وضمان تحقيق عملية انتقال ناجحة فى مصر نحو الديمقراطية الحقيقة مشيرة إلى أن كل بلد يواجه تحديات صعبة.*
اليوم السابع


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*لجنة تقصى الحقائق بأحداث ماسبيرو تتجه إلى "الماريناب" بأسوان*
*غادرت صباح اليوم الأربعاء، لجنة تقصى الحقائق فى أحداث ماسبيرو برئاسة المستشار عمر مروان، مساعد وزير العدل وأمين عام لجنة تقصى الحقائق فى أحداث ثورة 25 يناير، متوجهة إلى أسوان فى طريقها إلى قرية الماريناب التى كانت السبب الرئيسى فى أحداث ماسبيرو.

تضم اللجنة ستة أفراد بينهم المستشاران حمادة الصاوى وأيمن عفيفى، ومن المقرر أن تتفقد اللجنة الأوضاع فى قرية الماريناب بإدفو للوقوف على حقيقة الأحداث، وكان المستشار محمد عبدالعزيز الجندى، وزير العدل، قد أصدر قرارا بتشكيل اللجنة لمعرفة حقيقة الأحداث التى أدت إلى مصادمات ماسبيرو.*


----------



## AdmanTios (12 أكتوبر 2011)

هؤلاء نماذج لمن تجرأوا على كنيسة الله..فكانت نهايتهم الجحيم 







هؤلاء نماذج لمن تجرأوا على كنيسة الله..فكانت نهايتهم الجحيم

ولننظر الى بعض ممن ضربهم الله في حياتهم قبل ان يلقوا جزاءهم الأبدي


+ نيرون: انتحر ....
+ ديسيوس: مات في حربه ضد القوطيين ...
+ ادريانوس: اصيب بالجدري في عينه وتدود جسمه ومات ميتة شنيعة
+ فاليريان: أسره الفرس في معركة ايديسا ومات هناك
+ جاليريوس: اصيب بداء عضال حتى ترجى المسيحيين ان يصلوا لأجله
+ دقلديانوس: تنازل عن الحكم وباد هو وجيشه في نهر التيبر سنة 312م
+ هيرودس اغريباس: قصة هلاكه بيد ملاك الرب معروفة من سفر اعمال الرس


----------



## AdmanTios (12 أكتوبر 2011)

إبراهيم عيسى: حل أزمة ماسبيرو بالقانون ومفيش جهة خط أحمر ومينفعش نلبسها للأقباط

* خطورة أحداث ماسبيرو تجبرنا على تغيير طريقة الحل والبعد عن الكلام والبيانات والشجب وتلبيس التهمة للأقباط.
* من المفترض ألا تكون هناك أشخاص أو مؤسسات فوق القانون وعلى من أخطأ من أفراد الشرطة العسكرية أن يقدموا للمحاكمة.
* أولىَ خطوات حل أزمة تتابعات ماسبيرو هي قول الحقيقة والكف عن تبريئ جهات بعينها أو وصفها بالخط الأحمر.
* لابد من تحقيق عاجل وعادل وشفاف في مَن صنع هذه الأزمة وصعدها هكذا.
* هل هناك علاقة بين قرار المشير بمنع محاكمة المدنيين عسكريًا صبيحة الأحد ودهس الأقباط في مساءه؟

قال الكاتب والإعلامي "إبراهيم عيسي" في برنامج "الميدان" المقدم عبر فضائية التحرير أمس الاثنين: إن ما حدث بماسبيرو سابقة خطيرة. 
وأشار إلى أن خطورة الموقف والحدث لا تحتمل العلاج بالطرق التقليدية من خلال الأحاديث بالفضائيات والمقالات أو البيانات والشجب، أو تبريئ جهة بعينها مثل المجلس العسكري أو الحكومة و"تلبيس" التهمة للأقباط كما جرت العادة.

مؤكدًا بأن أولىَ خطوات الحل هي بالتفكير والاحترام لعقول الناس وفوق جميعهم هي (قول الحقيقة)، ولا يصح ولا يصلح أن نقول على جهة بعينها أنها خط أحمر ، فلا يعقل إطلاقًا أن يكون الأقباط قد تعدوا على الجيش لأنهم جماعة مسالمة طوال عهدهم. 
وأعرب عيسى عن دهشته من دهس المتظاهرين قائلاً: ليه يعني ليه؟ ومَن يريد قتلهم بشكل مجاني هكذا؟ ومَن عاقل لا يدرك أثر تلك المشاهد من آثار وجروح داخلية وخارجية ودولية؟!!

وعلى الجانب الآخر طالب عيسى بضرورة تحقيق عاجل وعادل وشفاف في مَن صنع هذه الأزمة وصعد بها إلى هذه المنصة من العنف الغير مسئول واللا واعي، وبأنه لابد من محاكمة كل المتورطين سواء شيوخ أو قساوسة أو من الشرطة العسكرية، فلا أحد فوق القانون. 
معربًا عن دهشته من قرار المشير طنطاوي صبيحة يوم الأحد بقرار منع محاكمة المدنيين عسكريًا وفي مساءه يتم دهس الأقباط.
مختتمًا بقوله: محتاجين تحقيق وعدل وعدالة ناجزة.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 أكتوبر 2011)

هل سمع اى شخص عن شىء بيحدث فى العباسيه من شغب؟؟ ولا دى مجرد إشاعه؟؟


----------



## AdmanTios (12 أكتوبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هل سمع اى شخص عن شىء بيحدث فى العباسيه من شغب؟؟ ولا دى مجرد إشاعه؟؟



سلام و نعمة
حالياً لا يوجد أي شغب
إنما بالأمس حدث أن قام أحد المعتوهين بإلقاء قُنبلة
داخل مستشفي الدمرداش بالعباسية و نتج عنها خسائر
طفيفة بالمباني و بعض الغازات التي بدورها أصابت بعض نُزلاء المشفي

رجاؤونا دائم أبدي بشخص رب المجد

تقبل مودتي و إحترامي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 أكتوبر 2011)

Medhat Botros قال:


> سلام و نعمة
> حالياً لا يوجد أي شغب
> إنما بالأمس حدث أن قام أحد المعتوهين بإلقاء قُنبلة
> داخل مستشفي الدمرداش بالعباسية و نتج عنها خسائر
> ...


اشكرك أخى فقد صعقت من ما سمعت.. احمد ربى إن لا يوجد اى شىء..فأشعر إنى لم اعد اتحمل...الواحد بيتمسك و يهدى إلى حوليه بس الواحد نفسه مش هادى من جواه...
 اطلب منك يا رب ان تعطينا سلام داخلى و هدوء...


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*ليتنا ندعم تلك الصفحة لفضح جيش طنطاوى

http://www.facebook.com/Evidence.of.Killing.Christians.inEgypt?sk=wall*


----------



## AdmanTios (12 أكتوبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اشكرك أخى فقد صعقت من ما سمعت.. احمد ربى إن لا يوجد اى شىء..فأشعر إنى لم اعد اتحمل...الواحد بيتمسك و يهدى إلى حوليه بس الواحد نفسه مش هادى من جواه...
> اطلب منك يا رب ان تعطينا سلام داخلى و هدوء...



هذا هو الرجاء
هذه هي النعمة

رجاؤونا أبدي بشخص من أحبنا و مات فداء عنا
سلام دائم أبدي لا ينقطع

لذلك أيها الأحباء، إذ أنتم منتظرون هذه، اجتهدوا لتوجدوا عنده بلا دنس ولا عيب، في سلام.
بطرس الثانية 3 : 14

رب المجد يُعطي سلام و نعمة و طُمئنينة لكل نفس راجية طالبة للرب كل حين

تقبل مودتي أخي الغالي


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 أكتوبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ليتنا ندعم تلك الصفحة لفضح جيش طنطاوى
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/Evidence.of.Killing.Christians.inEgypt?sk=wall*


*يا ريت مشاركتك بس ما تتحذفش ابي الغالي ...*​


----------



## AdmanTios (12 أكتوبر 2011)

المحترمة فريدة الشوباشي تستقيل

دعا صحفيون ونشطاء لتنظيم مسيرة الساعة الرابعة عصر غدِ الخميس تنطلق من نقابة الصحفيين صوب مبني جريدة الأخبار للاحتجاج على التغطية الصحفية لما سمي بمذبحة ماسبيرو من الزميل ياسر رزق والتي أبرزها الإعلامي يسري فوده في حلقة مساء الاثنين من برنامج آخر كلام، على أن تواصل المسيرة سيرها نحو مبني الإذاعة والتلفزيون للمطالبة بإقالة أسامة هيكل وزير الإعلام المصري بتهمة التحريض على الممارسات العنيفة ضد المتظاهرين الأقباط والسماح لبعض الإعلاميين في التلفزيون المصري بتحريض أهالي بولاق أبو العلا على الخروج من منازلهم والاعتداء على المحتجين الأقباط بدعوى هجومهم على رجال الجيش.

من جهة أخرى دشن مجموعة من الإعلاميين بإتحاد الإذاعة والتلفزيون المصري دعوة على موقع فيسبوك لتنظيم وقفة احتجاجية يوم الجمعة المقبل – بالتزامن مع انتخابات نقابة الصحفيين- للمطالبة بإقالة هيكل أول وزير للإعلام بعد الثورة، وهو ما يشير إلى أن الوزير الذي حمل الحقيبة في حكومة عصام شرف الثانية سيعيش أوقاتا عصيبة خلال اليومين المقبلين ما لم تقال الحكومة بالكامل كما يتوقع البعض خلال الساعات القليلة الماضية.

وكان إبراهيم الصياد – رئيس قطاع الأخبار- قد فرض على لميس عبد الغني مشرفة التنسيق الفضائي بقناة النيل للأخبار إجراء اتصال هاتفي مع الوزير مساء يوم الأحد الدامي من أجل الرد على الناشط هاني رمسيس الذي تكلم من المستشفي القبطي وتناول قصة المدرعة التي ظل هيكل ينفيها حتى على قناة العربية قبل أن تفاجئه الشاشة السعودية بعرض اللقطات هو يتكلم على الهواء مباشرة.

ورغم التحريض الذي يتهم به الكثير من الخبراء والنشطاء بعض إعلاميي ماسبيرو إلا أن الصياد – كما عملت البديل- طالب من العاملين في قطاع الأخبار وقناة النيل للأخبار التوقف عن استضافة نشطاء أقباط غاضبون على الهواء مباشرة بدعوى المسئولية الاجتماعية والحفاظ على السلم العام، والاكتفاء بأصحاب دعاوى التهدئة من الأسماء المغمورة التي يتم فرضها على جمهور التلفزيون في الأزمات الساخنة.

والمفارقة أن الصياد طلب من العاملين تحت رئاسته مساء يوم الأحد قائمة أسماء من بينها الشيخ السلفي الشهير محمد عبد المقصود وظهر الأخير ليقلل من الأسباب التي دعت الأقباط للاعتصام والتظاهر بسبب حرق كنيسة أدفو.

من جهة أخرى يتداول العاملون في التلفزيون المصري حالياً ” مصطلح مذيع الهواء الأمن” في إشارة إلى الاستعانة دائما في الأزمات بالمذيعين الذين يساندون فكر النظام السابق ولا يهتمون بالموضوعية، ورغم عدم وجود دلائل يقينية على أن جداول مذيعي الهواء يتم اعدادها مسبقا في حال توقع حدوث أزمة، لكن هناك من يشير إلى حصار شبه تام على الوجوه العاقلة داخل ماسبيرو حيث لا يسمح لهم بالظهور كثيرا، مما أعطى الفرصة للأصوات المحرضة للحصول على مساحة أكبر تجعلهم متواجدين دائما في الأحداث الساخنة.

وأعلنت الإعلامية فريدة الشوباشي قبل ساعات استقالتها من مجلس أمناء إتحاد الإذاعة والتلفزيون بسبب الممارسات الإعلامية المخزية مكتفية بتقديم استقالتها للجمهور عبر فيسبوك لأنه لا توجد حكومة أو إدارة يمكن أن تقدم لها هذه الاستقالة.

وكان مبنى ماسبيرو قد شهد للمرة الأولى ظاهرة تبرؤ عدد كبير من الإعلاميين والمعدين من التغطية الأخيرة لأحداث يوم الأحد الماضي، وهي الظاهرة التي لم تفرض نفسها خلال الثورة المصرية رغم منع التلفزيون المصري من دخول الميدان بسبب تغطيته المنحازة للنظام.

ويتوقع البعض أن تتزايد حدة موجات الغضب ضد أسامة هيكل في حال بقاءه في منصبه خصوصا مع تسريب أوراق تكشف إستمرار نهب المال العام في المبني العريق .


----------



## AdmanTios (12 أكتوبر 2011)

أذاع رئيس القوات السمائية .. نص الدستور السمائي لمن يشتاقون للحياة في الوطن السمائي .. وقد جاء فيه :

+ ممنوع منعاً باتاً اللجوء لغير الله .
... ... + ممنوع استخدام سلاح غير الصوم والصلاة .
+ ممنوع الخوف أو اليأس أو الارتعاب .. مهما كانت الأسباب .
+ ممنوع الهروب أو الخضوع أو الاستسلام .. أمام أي ضيق أو ضغوط .
+ ممنوع الحزن على من قتلوا ومن سوف يقتلون .. لأنهم ذهبوا إلى الوطن السمائي .
+ استقبال الألم بكل فرح وشكر .
+ التشفع بالقديسين والرجاء بالرب .

ومن يخالف ذالك سوف يحرم من الميراث السمائي والحياة الأبدية ولايستطيع ان يعاين ملكوت الله.


----------



## صوت الرب (12 أكتوبر 2011)

Medhat Botros قال:


> أذاع رئيس القوات السمائية .. نص الدستور السمائي لمن يشتاقون للحياة في الوطن السمائي .. وقد جاء فيه :
> 
> + ممنوع منعاً باتاً اللجوء لغير الله .
> ... ... + ممنوع استخدام سلاح غير الصوم والصلاة .
> ...


*في الضيق يختبر قوة الإيمان*


----------



## AdmanTios (12 أكتوبر 2011)

صوت الرب قال:


> *في الضيق يختبر قوة الإيمان*



مشكور أخي الحبيب
علي مُداخلتك القوية المُعزية

حقاً إن القلب القوي الثابت في الله ، الأمين في محبته ، يستطيع أن يطفئ جميع سهام الشرير الملتهبة

تقبل مودتي ................. سلام القوي القدوس دائم أبدي بقلوب جميع الأحباء


----------



## sparrow (12 أكتوبر 2011)

في واحد اتصل بقناه الطريق
وقال ان في عربيتين جيش غبطوا في بعض
و37 او 27 جندي اتصاب
حد عنده معلومات عن صحه الخبر


----------



## zezza (12 أكتوبر 2011)

sparrow قال:


> في واحد اتصل بقناه الطريق
> وقال ان في عربيتين جيش غبطوا في بعض
> و37 او 27 جندي اتصاب
> حد عنده معلومات عن صحه الخبر



*ايوة موجودة فى اليوم السابع 
و واحد كمان اتوفى تقريبا كدة مسيحى !!!

ربنا احن من انه ينتقم .. احنا عايزين بس الحقيقة تبان من غير انتقام ولا قساوة 
اللهم لا شماتة
*


----------



## sparrow (12 أكتوبر 2011)

zezza قال:


> *ايوة موجودة فى اليوم السابع *
> *و واحد كمان اتوفى تقريبا كدة مسيحى !!!*
> 
> *ربنا احن من انه ينتقم .. احنا عايزين بس الحقيقة تبان من غير انتقام ولا قساوة *
> *اللهم لا شماتة*


 
ميرسي حببتي لتعبك
طبعا احنا منتمناش الموت لاي حد مهما يكون
زي منتي قلتي احنا عاوزين الحق يبان


----------



## BITAR (12 أكتوبر 2011)

​


----------



## BITAR (12 أكتوبر 2011)

​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أكتوبر 2011)

BITAR قال:


> ​




ربنا هايسحق راس الحيه قريبا جدا


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*ائتلافات شباب الثورة: التعدى على الأقباط اعتداء على المصريين جميعا*
*رفض عدد من ائتلافات شباب الثورة وصف مطالب الأقباط بشأن كنيسة الماريناب بأنها طائفية، موضحين أنها تمثل مطالب المصريين جميعا فى حرية العقيدة، وأن ما قام به الأقباط الأحد الماضى مجرد مظاهرة سلمية يقرها الدستور ورفعوا خلالها مطالب شرعية.

وأكد كل من ائتلاف شباب الثورة المصرية واتحاد شباب الثورة وحركة كلنا مصريين أثناء مؤتمر تحت عنوان "من أشعل الفتنة الطائفية؟" خلال كلمة الدكتور أشرف عجلان ممثل حركة كلنا مصريين رفضهم أن يقوم الجيش المصرى وهو جزء من الشعب بإطلاق النيران على المصريين ودهسهم بآليات الجيش أثناء التظاهرات السلمية، واصفين الاعتداء على جزء من المصريين بأنه يعتبر اعتداءً على المصريين جميعا.

وطالبت الائتلافات الثورية بضرورة وضع حلول جذرية لتلك الانتهاكات بعيدا عن السياسية والدبلوماسية التى اعتدنا عليها طلية العقود الماضية، مؤكدين أهمية صدور تقرير للجنة تقصى الحقائق يكشف الحقيقة، على أن يكون مستقلا عن الحكومة والمجلس العسكرى.


من جانبه قال هيثم الخطيب، عضو اتحاد شباب الثورة "إننا أصبحنا فى حالة من الانفلات الأمنى التى يخاف منها"، موضحا أن هذا ما يريده البعض لتكون ذريعة لتطبيق الأحكام العرفية كما حدث بعد أحداث السفارة، مشيرا إلى أن سبب ما وصلنا إليه عدم تطبيق قانون العزل السياسى على أعضاء الوطنى حتى الآن، والإبقاء على بعض الوزراء ومن يتولون بعض المناصب فى أماكنهم حتى الآن بحجة أنه لا توجد كفاءات، موضحا أن هناك فكرا ممنهجا لزعزعة الاستقرار والأمن فى مصر.

كما أشار فؤاد لويس أحد الشهود فى أحداث ماسبيرو إلى أن الأقباط لم يحملوا أى أسلحة خلال مسيرتهم وخرجوا فى مظاهرة سلمية لم يحملوا سوى الصلبان والقرآن والإنجيل، مشددا على أن هناك من يريد العبث بأمن الوطن ويجرّون البلد إلى نفق مظلم لا نعرف مداه، مستشهدا بحرب أكتوبر قائلا: "هل كان الجندى الإسرائيلى يسأل قبل أن يطلق النار على المصريين انت مسلم ولا مسيحى، الكل كان فى مركب واحدة والرصاص كان لا يفرق فالدم واحد والرب واحد".

وحضر المؤتمر عدد قليل من الضيوف، كما حضر محمد الحداد مساعد تحرير أخبار اليوم، بينما تغيبت عن المؤتمر جورجيت قللينى عضو المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان وممثلو عدد كبير من الائتلافات على رأسها اتحاد ثورة الغضب المصرية. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*"كفاية" تدعو لجنازة رمزية لشهداء "ماسبيرو" بميدان التحرير*

*دعت حركة كفاية إلى جنازة رمزية لكافة شهداء مذبحة ماسبيرو، بميدان التحرير يوم الجمعة القادم 14 أكتوبر، بجانب العصيان المدنى والإضراب العام لحماية أهداف الثورة. 

وطالبت كفاية فى بيانها المجلس العسكرى الذى حملته المسئولية الكاملة عن أحداث ماسبيرو بتسليم السلطة لجهة مدنية مع تقديم كافة المسئولين عن الحادث إلى المحاكمة مع الإفراج الفورى عن المعتقلين عسكريا، سواء لتنفيذ حكم صدر عليهم أو فى انتظاره.

وجددت كفاية تحذيراتها من استمرار المجلس العسكرى فى الحكم، مشيرة إلى أنه بعد 9 أشهر من اندلاع الثورة واستلام المجلس العسكرى للحكم بدا وكأنه يدير مرحلة "انتقامية" على حد وصفها، يعيد فيها إنتاج ذات النظام، وسط تباطؤ استرداد أموال مصر المنهوبة وتحويل نحو 12 ألف مواطن للمحاكمات العسكرية. 

وانتقدت كفاية إبقاء العسكرى على حكومة شرف، وإصدار قوانين مقيدة للحريات بدلا من تطهير وزارة الداخلية على حد قولها، مشيرة إلى أنه لا مفر من تسليم العسكرى، مشيرة إلى أنه لا مفر من تسليم العسكرى السلطة فوراً لجهة مدنية، على أن يعود إلى ثكناته ممارساً لدورة الطبيعى، مع المطالبة بإقالة حكومة شرف. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*اليوم.. مسيرة إلى ماسبيرو للمطالبة بإقالة وزير الإعلام*
*
ينظم عدد من الجبهات الصحفية والإعلامية مسيرة حاشدة تضم صحفيين وإعلاميين وشخصيات عامة وجموع شعبية تبدأ من أمام مؤسسة "أخبار اليوم" إلى ماسبيرو فى تمام الساعة الخامسة عصر اليوم الخميس.

وأشار الداعون للمسيرة إلى أن الهدف منها هى "إدانة الممارسات الإعلامية الممجوجة للإعلام الرسمى المحرض على الفتنة والمطالبة بإقالة وزير الإعلام أسامة هيكل والتطهير الشامل للإعلام والصحافة"، موضحين أن المسيرة هى بداية لسلسلة إجراءات تصعيدية متصلة سيتم اتخاذها فى حال استمرار تلك الممارسات.*


----------



## AdmanTios (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*وقفة صامتة بالشموع للمسلمين والأقباط أمام دار القضاء**

الأخبار : 13 - 10 - 2011

نظم العشرات من الاقباط والمسلمين وقفة صامتة أمام دار القضاء العالي عصر أمس تعبيرا واحتجاجا علي ضحايا ماسبيرو رافعين علم مصر والشموع ولافتات مكتوباً فيها مسلم ومسيحي يد واحدة وصوراً للشهداء وآخرون من المسلمين رفعوا المصحف والصليب.
وتجمع المتظاهرون علي سلالم دار القضاء العالي إثر دعوة من حركة 6 إبريل للجبهة الديمقراطية للتعبير عن مدي الوحدة الوطنية المتبادلة بين كلا الطرفين.
ورفعوا لافتات تطالب بإقالة وزير الإعلام أسامة هيكل وأرجعوا ذلك إلي ان التليفزيون المصري مازال مضلاً للشعب ونادوا بتضامن الجميع مع حملة مقاطعة كبيرة لقنوات التليفزيون المصري.
وأثناء الوقفة تجمع معهم في الجبهة المقابلة عشرات المارة الذين رددوا الجيش والشعب إيد واحدة معبرين عن عدم رضائهم علي هذه الوقفة.
مع حلول الظلام أشعل المتظاهرون الشموع التي يحملونها كما شهدت المنطقة حالة من الارتباك المروري بين المارة والسيارات بالطريق لتوقفهم أمام المظاهرة لمشاهدة ما يدور بها.
وقال شريف الروبي عضو المكتب السياسي لحركة 6 أبريل أن الوقفة بدأت الساعة الخامسة وانتهت السادسة وهي وقفة صامتة للشموع حدادا علي أرواح شهداء ماسبيرو ووضعوا لافتات علي صفحات الحركة علي الفيس بوك.
وفي نهاية الوقفة قاموا بترديد النشيد الوطني وقراءة الفاتحة علي ضحايا ماسبيرو. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*طلاب 6 إبريل يقفون 40 دقيقة حداداً على شهداء ماسبيرو بجامعة القاهرة*

*ينظم طلاب 6 إبريل "بجامعة القاهرة" وقفة صامتة "40 دقيقة" حداداً على شهداء ماسبيرو، ويرفع الطلاب لافتات وكروت حمراء ضد الفتنة الطائفية، وضد أسامة هيكل، وذلك بمشاركة حركة تحرير وبعض الطلاب المستقلين. 

كما ينظم طلاب 6 إبريل فى الواحدة من ظهر اليوم، الخميس، حملة تبرع بالدم بالتنسيق مع بنك الدم التابع لوزارة الصحة أمام قبة الجامعة، تحت شعار "لسه الطالب هو الحل".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*وزير الإعلام يعترف: هناك أخطاء مهنية حدثت فى تغطية أحداث ماسبيرو*
*نفى أسامة هيكل وزير الإعلام الأقاويل التى ترددت بشأن دعوة التليفزيون المصرى للمواطنين للنزول إلى الشارع دفاعاً عن الجيش، أثناء أحداث ماسبيرو، قائلاً "هناك أخطاء مهنية حدثت فى تغطية أحداث ماسبيرو، ولكن لم يكن هناك تحريض، ولدى تحفظات على التناول للحدث، ولكنى لن أعلنها إلا بعد تقرير اللجنة التى شكلتها من خارج التليفزيون لبحث الشرائط".

وأضاف هيكل فى مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج العاشرة مساء الذى تقدمه الإعلامية منى الشاذلى، أمس الأربعاء، أن الظروف المحيطة للحدثت من إغلاق أبواب مبنى التليفزيون، وعدم تمكن الإعلاميين من التغطية، وحجب المعلومات، وجنون الحدث، ساهمت فى حدوث هذه الأخطاء، مؤكداً أنه تداخل تليفونياً لعدة قنوات، مصرحاً فيها أن التليفزيون المصرى لا يعلم من الذى أطلق الرصاص.

وقال هيكل: محتاجين نفهم الحقيقة، لنعرف من الذى يعبث بالوطن، بدلاً من توجيه الاتهامات لبعضنا، مشيراً إلى أن الأخطاء المهنية التى حدثت فرضتها الظروف، متسائلاً: ليه نقلب الناس على التليفزيون المصرى ونترك حقيقة الموقف؟ فمصر تقتل بالفتنة الطائفية، وأعترف أن هناك أداء عاطفى لدى المذيعة التى تحدثت ولكنها تأثرت من مشهد الرصاص.*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*المؤامرة مكشوفة ..... وقادة الجيش جزء من النظام الفاسد السابق ..... ولم يتغير شيئ فى مصر .... التغيير كان فى الاشخاص فقط .... لكن النظام لم يتغير ....

والنظام الحالى أتى بالأخوان والسلفيين لحمايته ..... مقابل أشراكهم فى الكيكة المسمومة ..... هذا هو الأمر ببساطة ...... والأقباط الآن مع الليبراليين هم الأمل الوحيد المتبقى لهذا الوطن ...... لذا تحاول دول الخليج, حليفة النظام الفاسد, السابق والحالى, قمع هذا الأمل ........ لكن هيهات *


----------



## كرستينا كركر (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*ربنا يستر هو ربنا هيتصرف امتى ويحمى شعبه​​*


----------



## BITAR (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*فى الوقت الذى خلت فيه ساحة مسجد القائد إبراهيم من الفعاليات السياسية أو  الاحتجاجية لأول "جمعة" منذ بدء الثورة، تنظم القوى الليبرالية بالإسكندرية  وقفة بالملابس السوداء تحت عنوان "وقفة الحداد الأكبر على أرواح شهداء  ماسبيرو" بطول الكورنيش من أمام منزل خالد سعيد بكيلوباترا وحتى نفق سيدى  جابر".*
*من جانبه أكد رشاد عبد العال المتحدث الرسمى باسم الائتلاف المدنى  الديمقراطى الذى يضم أكثر من 30 حزبا وحركة بالإسكندرية، أن الائتلاف لم  يدع إلى تظاهرات اليوم أو أى فعاليات بمسجد القائد إبراهيم، كما أكدت حركة  شباب 6 إبريل بالإسكندرية أنه لا صحة لما تداوله بعض المواقع على الإنترنت  حول "نزول حركة شباب 6 إبريل فى جمعة 14 أكتوبر".*
*وأكدت حركة 6 إبريل بالإسكندرية، أن الحركة عندما تقرر المشاركة، فإنها  ستعلن ذلك عبر صفحاتها الرسمية وقنواتها الإعلامية .*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أكتوبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]xTn6Zid1HRE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​
*مسيرة انطلقت يوم 10/10/2011 من الكاتدرائية إلى ميدان التحرير ... وتوقفت أمام المستشفى القبطى لتحية شهداء ماسبيرو .... الغريب فى الأمر هذا السلفى الذى يحمل صليبا ويرفعه عاليا ...... ما الذى يحدث فى مصر ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*




نصائح هامة لعدم سرقة المدرعات:

1- حاول ماتنساش مفتاح المدرعة في الكونتاكت
2- ماتسيبش المدرعة دايرة وتنزل تجيب حاجة
3- ماتسيبش المفتاح أبداً لسايس الجراج
4- تركيب جهاز إنذار للمدرعة
5- شراء مسوجر الدركسيون وتركيبه بواجهة قائم الزجاج مع الدركسيون
6- عمل مفتاح فصل الكهرباء عن المدرعة

الاخوة قائدى المدرعات نرجو اتباع تعليمات الأمن لمزيد من الأمان​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## BITAR (14 أكتوبر 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*اول مقوله قالها لنا الصول ( معلم )
فى اول لقاءنا بعد التحاقنا بالقوات المسلحه
بعد استلامنا المهمات بالمخله
هى
المحافظه على المهمات
وقال بصوت عالى
الى ميقدرش يحافظ على مهماته
ميقدرش يحافظ على شرفه
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*نشطاء أقباط يهددون باللجوء للتحقيق الدولى فى أحداث ماسبيرو*
*استبعد الأقباط أن تؤتى لجنة تقصى الحقائق التى قام بتشكيلها مجلس الوزراء للتحقيق فى أحداث ماسبيرو، بأى نتائج إيجابية، وهدد الكثير من النشطاء الأقباط، باللجوء للتحقيق الدولى، باعتبار أن هذا حق قانونى، لأن مصر عضو بالمجتمع الدولى، وموقعة على المواثيق الدولية.

وقال القس فلوباتير كاهن كنيسة العذراء، وعضو اتحاد ماسبيرو، إن لجان تقصى الحقائق التى شكلت على مدار العصور بشأن الأحداث الطائفية، أثبتت فشلها وعدم جدواها منذ لجنة العطيفى عقب أحداث الخانكة التى قدمت تقرير هو الأفضل حتى الآن، ولم يأخذ بتوصياته ومن بعدها اللجان التى شكلت عقب أحداث الإسكندرية وأحداث المريناب، ولم يأخذ بها، ولذا فهذه اللجنة لن تضيف شيئاً غير أنها مجرد تجميل لوجه مصر أمام المجتمع الدولى ومحاولة لتهدئة الرأى العام.

وأضاف، أن اللجنة لن تقدم أى تقارير تخرج عن خطاب المجلس العسكرى الذى قيل فى المؤتمر الصحفى، أما بشأن اللجنة الدولية أشار القس فلوباتير إلى أنه من غير المقبول أن يكون الشخص خصماً وحاكماً فى نفس الوقت، وليس من المقبول أن يحقق المجلس العسكرى فى الواقعة، وهو متهم بالقتل، ولذا يجب أن يكون التحقيق من النيابة العامة ولجوء الأقباط للتحقيق الدولى أمر شرعى، لأن مصر موقعة على اتفاقيات دولية، وهذا حق قانونى إذا أغفل التحقيق الوطنى حقوق طائفة من شعبه.

واتفق معه فى الرأى الدكتور القس إكرام لمعى المتحدث باسم الكنيسة الإنجيلية، قائلاً "أستبعد أن تقدم لجنة تقصى الحقائق نتائج عاجلة، لأنها مشكلة من حكوميين، وثانياً لأنها لن تستطيع تقديم نتائج تناقض ما قدمه المجلس العسكرى فى المؤتمر الصحفى الذى نفى فيه كافة الاتهامات"، مشيراً إلى أن اللجنة يجب أن تشكل من مؤسسات المجتمع المدنى من شخصيات مشهود لها وتتمتع بالشجاعة، وأضاف أن الإشكالية الآن ليس فى لجان تقصى الحقائق بل فى التنفيذ، لأن لجنة العطيفى بعد 40 عاماً مازالت توصياته، وكأنها تقوم بالرصد الآن، ومنها المقترح الذى قدم بإصدار القانون الموحد لدور العبادة.

وأشار إلى أنه ليس لديه حساسية من التحقيق الدولى إذا فشلت اللجان الوطنية فى إظهار الحقائق بما يحقق العدالة مؤكداً على رفض التدخل الدولى ولكن لجان التحقيق الدولية تخضع لمنظمات دولية ومصر عضو فى هذه المنظمات وموقعة على هذه الاتفاقيات.

وأكد الدكتور عوض شفيق المحامى الدولى بسويسرا، أن هذه اللجنة غير محايدة وغير ومستقلة، لأنها مشكلة من قبل السلطة التنفيذية لأجل تسليم تقريرها الى النيابة العسكرية الذى سيرجح كافة الشرطة العسكرية ونحن نستنكر قيام وزير العدل بتشكيل لجنة تقصى الحقائق ويرأسها رئيس مجلس الوزراء وبعضوية وزير الداخلية ووزير الخارجية ووزيرة التعاون الدولى، وقام المستشارون من قبل وزارة العدل بأداء مهمة تقصى الحقائق. 

انتقد إصرار النيابة العسكرية على أنها هى الهيئة القضائية العسكرية والجهة المنوطة بالتحقيق وليس المحاكم المدنية، قائلا أن النيابة العسكرية ليس لها اختصاص وظيفى للنظر فى هذه القضايا، ولا يحق لها انتزاع سلطة القضاء العادى، لأنها لا تتسم بالاستقلالية والحياد والنزاهة، هذه هى المعايير الدولية الثلاثة فى اختصاص المحاكم العسكرية، حتى لو أنشئت بقانون كما يقول المجلس العسكرى.

وأضاف، أن الخلط بين تشكيل لجنة تقصى حقائق (مدنية) مشكلة من مجلس الوزراء وإرسال هذه التحقيقات الى النيابة العسكرية لا توفر ولا تستوف وتعد مخالفة صارخة المعايير الدولية فى إجراءات المحاكمة العادلة المنصفة بالنسبة للمواطنين.

وأعرب شفيق عن قلقه البالغ إزاء ما صرح به المجلس العسكرى فى المؤتمر الصحفى من التمييز الواضح فى معاملة ضحايا جنوده وعدم إعلان أسماءهم، ولا تشييع جنازتهم ،رسميا حفاظا على الروح المعنوية للمؤسسة العسكرية وعلو شأنها مقابل معاملة ضحايا وأهالى ضحايا أقباط ماسبيرو وروحهم المعنوية مما سوف يؤثر سلباً ومخالفة للمبادئ الدولية لحقوق الضحايا والمتمثلة فى استعادة حقوقهم وتعويضهم ورد الحق المعتدى عليه وهو هنا الحق السلمى للمتظاهرين وحرية التجمع والحق الأصلى العالمى والمضمون دوليا فى ممارسة شعائرهم الدينية فرادى أو جماعى.

وأضاف شفيق، أن المكتب الدولى لحقوق الإنسان "صوت الضحايا" سوف يقوم الآن بعمل تقرير لتقصى الحقائق طبقا للمعايير الدولية لأجل تقديمه الى الجهات الدولية لاتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لتحديد المسؤولية للمسئولين إعمالا لمبدأ عدم الإفلات من العقاب.

واتفق الدكتور أنطوان عادل عضو اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو مع الرأى السابق وشن هجوما على شرف لأنه قام بإرسال اللجنة للمريناب رغم إن لجنة العدالة الوطنية التابعة لمجلس الوزراء قامت بتقصى الحقائق بالمريناب وقدمت توصياتها ولم يأخذ بها، مشيراً إلى أن هذه اللجنة ليست إلا مجرد محاولة لاحتواء الأوضاع وتسكين الرأى العام، ولكنها لن تستطيع تكذيب المجلس العسكرى فى المؤتمر الذى خرج وقدم كافة التفاصيل قبل بدء عمل لجنة تقصى الحقائق، وبالتالى أصبح اللجنة لا قيمه له بعد النتائج التى شرحها المجلس ولن تستطيع اللجنة الخروج بنتائج تتناقض مع تصريحات المجلس.*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## BITAR (15 أكتوبر 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


>






*الصورة الاصلية*​


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أكتوبر 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *اول مقوله قالها لنا الصول ( معلم )*
> 
> *فى اول لقاءنا بعد التحاقنا بالقوات المسلحه*
> *بعد استلامنا المهمات بالمخله*
> ...


 
فاكر انا الجملة دي يا استاذ بيتر

بس ده يادوب علي المهمات 

طيب بخصوص المدرعات نقول ايه شرف العسكرية مجمع ولا يجوز المدرعة علشان مش ملك للقائد انها تتسرق عادي :new6:


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*مسيرة الثورةالعالمية الأولى تقف دقيقة حداداعلى ضحايا أحداث ماسبيرو*

*توقفت مسيرة الثورة العالمية التى انطلقت من أمام مبنى مركز التجارة العالمى بشارع كورنيش النيل أمام مبنى الإذاعة والتلفزيون، حدادا على أرواح ضحايا أحداث ماسبيرو الأخيرة.

وردد المتظاهرين هتافات، "شوف الكدب الحصرى على التلفاز المصرى".
يأتى ذلك فيما شهد شارع كورنيش النيل شللا مروريا لمرور المسيرة إلى دار القضاء العالى، وقامت قوات الشرطة بتأمين المسيرة واستخدام أقصى درجات ضبط النفس فى التعامل مع المسيرة.
وكان العشرات من مختلف القوى السياسية تجمعوا مساء السبت أمام مركز التجارة العالمى بكورنيش النيل وذلك بالتوافق يوم الثورة العالمى للقضاء على الاحتكار والوقوف ضد الفساد العالمى بكل صوره وأشكاله من أجل تحقيق العدالة الاجتماعية.

ورفع المتظاهرون لافتات مكتوب عليها "شعار الثورة العالمية بكل لغات العالم أحرار"، "طالت أو قلت طوعا أو كرها سيسقط النظام العالمى الفاسد".

وأكد حسين عبد الوهاب أحد منسقى الوقفة وعضو حزب التحالف الشعبى الاشتراكى، أن وقفة اليوم هى صرخة موجهة إلى القائمين على النظام الاقتصادى العالمى الحالى للمطالبة بتحقيق العدالة الاجتماعية لشعوب العالم أجمع،لافتا أن وقفة اليوم وقفة عالمية بالتزامن مع 56 دولة على مستوى العالم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*البابا يتلقى اتصالا هاتفيا من المشير ووزير الإعلام*
*تلقى البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية، اتصالا هاتفيا من المشير محمد حسين طنطاوى رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، وأسامة هيكل وزير الإعلام قدما فيه تعازيهما فى ضحايا أحداث ماسبيرو ومناقشة تداعيات الأحداث.

ومن المتوقع أن يقوم المجلس العسكرى بزيارة قريبة للمقر البابوى صباح غد الأحد، لمناقشة بعض الأوضاع التى نتجت عن أحداث ماسبيرو، وطرح رؤية لكيفية احتواء هذه الأزمات وبعض القضايا المتعلقة بالأقباط.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *البابا يتلقى اتصالا هاتفيا من المشير ووزير الإعلام*
> *تلقى البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية، اتصالا هاتفيا من المشير محمد حسين طنطاوى رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، وأسامة هيكل وزير الإعلام قدما فيه تعازيهما فى ضحايا أحداث ماسبيرو ومناقشة تداعيات الأحداث.
> 
> ومن المتوقع أن يقوم المجلس العسكرى بزيارة قريبة للمقر البابوى صباح غد الأحد، لمناقشة بعض الأوضاع التى نتجت عن أحداث ماسبيرو، وطرح رؤية لكيفية احتواء هذه الأزمات وبعض القضايا المتعلقة بالأقباط.*



*اتمنى أن لا تكون الزيارة على حساب دماء شهداءنا*


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أكتوبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اتمنى أن لا تكون الزيارة على حساب دماء شهداءنا*


 
يا استاذي الحبيب الزيارة واضحة جدا وضوح الشمس

هو احنا مش بنتعلم من اللي فات ولا ايه ؟؟؟

بكل بساطة هيتم المقايضة بين المسجونين الاقباط وبين الرضا الكنسي والصمت علي هذه المذبحة وانا اعلم قداسة البابا سوف يتم الصفقة لانه بالفعل لن يتكلم ولكن الله هو الذي سيتكلم وانا اثق في ذلك


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*وقفة بالملابس السوداء أمام جامعة القاهرة احتجاجاً على أحداث ماسبيرو*



*نظم العشرات من طلاب حركة 6 إبريل (الجبهة الديمقراطية) وقفة حداد صامتة بالملابس السوداء أمام مسلة جامعة القاهرة السوداء على أرواح ضحايا ماسبيرو.

ورفع الطلاب شعارات "الكذب حصرى على التلفزيون المصرى"، و"الدين لله والرصاص للجميع"، و"أنا فى حداد على الدم المصرى"، و"مينا دانيال ساب وصية.. مصر دولة مدنية"، و"مسلم قبطى مش مهم نفس الدم ونفس الهم".

وقال عدد من الطلاب إنهم نظموا هذه الوقفة اعتراضا على طريقة التلفزيون المصرى فى تغطية أحداث ماسبيرو، وللتضامن مع أرواح الضحايا، وللتأكيد على أن المسلمين والأقباط يد واحدة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*سفير بريطانيا بالقاهرة: أحداث ماسبيرو أحدثت صدمة فى العالم*
*أكد جيمس وات، سفير بريطانيا لدى القاهرة، أن حالات الوفاة الناتجة عن العنف الذى وقع الأحد الماضى فى القاهرة أثناء المصادمات بين المتظاهرين الأقباط وأفراد من الجيش ومهاجمين مسلحين غير معروفين، تسببت فى هزة قوية فى النقاش السياسى بمصر، وأحدثت موجات من الصدمة عبر أنحاء العالم.

وتساءل وات فى مدونته تحت عنوان "سرطان الكراهية"، كيف يقع حدث مثل هذا فى بلد الغالبية العظمى من السكان فيه يؤمنون بالتسامح الدينى والعلاقات السلمية داخل المجتمع ويعيشون هكذا فعلا؟ وقال وات فى المدونة "تسببت حالات الوفاة الناتجة عن العنف التى وقعت يوم الأحد الماضى، فى القاهرة فى مصادمات تتضمن متظاهرين أقباطا وأفرادا من الجيش ومهاجمين مسلحين غير معروفين هزة قوية فى النقاش السياسى بمصر، وأحدثت موجات من الصدمة عبر أنحاء العالم، كيف يقع حدث مثل هذا فى بلد الغالبية العظمى من السكان فيه يؤمنون بالتسامح الدينى والعلاقات السلمية داخل المجتمع ويعيشون هكذا فعلا؟ وكما مع جميع الصدمات، تلقى الأسئلة التى تثيرها ضوءا جديدا لأشياء كانت موجودة دائما، ولكن كان يتم تجاهلها وإنكارها، فى هذه الحالة كان ذلك هو الخوف العميق لمسيحيى مصر من الانحياز المنهجى ضدهم وحرمانهم من حقهم فى الحماية المتساوية من قبل الدولة والمساواة أمام القانون". 

وأضاف وات "تبين صحافة اليوم فى القاهرة السلسلة الطويلة من أحداث العنف ضد الأقباط التى ظلت بلا سيطرة على مدى سنين عديدة. كان يجب ألا يحتاج المتظاهرون الأقباط الشباب لأن يشعروا بالاضطرار لإعلان احتجاج مجتمعهم على الانعدام المستمر للأمان، ولا لفعل ذلك بطريقة سمحت لمتطرفين إجراميين بإثارة صراع دموى بينهم وبين الجيش، الذى كان جنوده هناك فقط للحفاظ على النظام " .

وأشار السفير البريطانى إلى أن الحكومة "تحركت بسرعة وأعلنت أنها سوف تصحح التمييز القانونى ضد مسيحيى مصر، ووعدت بإجراء تحقيق فى أحداث 9 أكتوبر، يجب تنفيذ المساواة أمام القانون عمليا بواسطة المحاكم ومسئولى الحكومة، وأعتقد أيضا أن هناك المزيد الذى يجب فعله لشجب وإدانة الاتجاهات البغيضة التى تتسبب فى خلق التحامل الطائفى واحتقار حقوق الإنسان، إن مصر لديها وفرة من القيم الأخلاقية والاجتماعية الراسخة فى ثقافتها المسيحية والإسلامية التى ترفض الكراهية المفتقدة للعقل التى تتخذ الطائفية شكلا لها. هذه الكراهية غريبة على مصر وغريبة على الدين الحق، إنه السلوك الذى يحتقره كل الأشخاص المتحضرين وسيتحدون لمقاومته".*


----------



## AdmanTios (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*الأنبا يوأنس: أعضاء وفد "العسكرى" روعّهم فيديو قدمناه عن حادثة ماسبيرو

الأحد 16 اكتوبر 2011 






أكد الأنبا يوأنس سكرتير البابا شنودة وأحد الأساقفة الذين إجتمعوا مع وفد المجلس العسكرى اليوم الأحد، أن أعضاء وفد المجلس العسكرى اللواء سامى دياب مساعد وزير الدفاع واللواء محمد مصيلحى رئيس هيئة الإمداد والتموين بالقوات المسلحة روعّهم شريط الفيديو الذى تم تقديمه لهم ويوضح بعض الجوانب فى حادثة ماسبيرو والذى قدمته لهم الكنيسة ليضاف فى التحقيقات.

وقال الأنبا يوأنس "تحدثنا معهم أيضا عن شباب الأقباط المحبوسين على ذمة التحقيقات فى الحادث، فيكفى عدد الضحايا الذين سقطوا".
ووعد عضوا المجلس العسكرى بمخاطبة رئيس هيئة التحقيقات للنظر فى الأمر والإفراج الفورى عن من لا يثُبت تورطه.

وأكد يوأنس ثقته في عودة الطمأنة لكل المصريين على مستقبل مصر، وقال" "واثقون أن الصلاة وأيام الصيام الثلاث التى صامها المسيحيون فى كل أنحاء العالم، ستهز السماء, وسيظهر تدخل الله فى الأمر".

وكان وفد المجلس العسكرى قد إجتمع بالمقر البابوى بالعاسية مع البابا شنودة و7 من رجال الكنيسة هم الأساقفة بولا، رويس، موسى، مرقص، يوأنس، أرميا، القس أنسطاسى.​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*16 منظمة تتهم الحكومة و"العسكرى" بالتحريض على الفتنة الطائفية*
*اتهمت 16 منظمة حقوقية المجلس العسكرى والحكومة بالتحريض على الفتنة الطائفية، وأدانت المنظمات أحداث ماسبيرو فى بيان صدر اليوم، وهم مركز القاهرة لدراسات حقوق الإنسان والمبادرة المصرية للحقوق الشخصية، والجمعية المصرية للنهوض بالمشاركة المجتمعية، والشبكة العربية لمعلومات حقوق الإنسان، ومؤسسة المرأة الجديدة، والمؤسسة المصرية للنهوض بأوضاع الطفولة، ومؤسسة حرية الفكر والتعبير، والمجموعة المتحدة محامون، ومستشارون قانونيون، والمركز المصرى للحقوق الاقتصادية والاجتماعية، ومركز النديم لتأهيل ضحايا العنف والتعذيب، ومركز أندلس لدراسات التسامح، ومناهضة العنف، ومركز حابى للحقوق البيئية، ومركز هشام مبارك للقانون، ومصريون ضد التمييز الدينى، والمعهد المصرى الديمقراطى، ونظرة للدراسات النسوية.

وأكد البيان أن المنظمات تدين أعمال القتل والعنف خارج نطاق القانون غير المسبوقين على يد قوات الشرطة العسكرية وقوات الأمن المركزى ضد متظاهرين سلميين مؤيدين لحقوق المواطنين الأقباط فى منطقة ماسبيرو وسط القاهرة يوم التاسع من أكتوبر الجارى، والتى راح ضحيتها ما لا يقل عن 25 قتيلاً و300 مصاب، بعضهم فى حالة حرجة، بالإضافة إلى القبض على عدد غير محدد من المتظاهرين والأفراد والتحقيق معهم أمام القضاء العسكرى.

وطالبت المنظمات بتشكيل هيئة تحقيق مستقلة لا استثنائية، رافضة أن تتولى النيابة العسكرية التحقيق فى القضية باعتبارها جزءً من المؤسسة العسكرية التى يتهمها مصابون ومتظاهرون بالقتل، وطرفًا غير محايد فى هذه القضية.

وأضاف البيان أن المسيرة كانت سلمية بدأت الساعة الرابعة عصرًا من منطقة دوران شبرا مع مشاركين فى وقفة صامتة أمام مبنى التليفزيون تهدف إلى التنديد بهدم كنيسة مارجرجس بقرية الماريناب التابعة لمركز إدفو، بمحافظة أسوان؛ وبتواطؤ من محافظ أسوان وأجهزة الأمن هناك، مشيرين إلى أن الكنيسة مورست فيها الشعائر طوال ثمانين عاما بدعوى أنها بدون ترخيص، وهو المبرر الذى باتت تستخدمه -فى الآونة الأخيرة- بعض المجموعات المتعصبة من المسلمين فى الاعتداء على الكنائس، وبدلا من أن تردعها السلطات عن ارتكاب جرائمها، بتفعيل القانون وعقاب المحرضين والمتورطين والمنفذين، تمت استعارة منهج وأدوات نظام الرئيس المخلوع مبارك الذى احترف أن يضرب بالقانون عرض الحائط، ودأبت أجهزته الأمنية على عقد جلسات صلح عرفية تضيع معها حقوق الضحايا ويفلت بها المجرمون من العقاب. وهو ما جعل المتعصبون يدركون أنهم سيظلون بمأمن من المحاسبة أمام أجهزة الدولة والسلطات الحاكمة.

وأشار البيان إلى أنه وفقا لما تم توثيقه فى لقطات الفيديو وشهادات شهود العيان على جريمة ماسبيرو، قامت الشرطة العسكرية والأمن المركزى بتفريق المتظاهرين عن طريق استخدام المدرعات فى دهسهم وإطلاق الأعيرة النارية عليهم، وقام المتظاهرون برشق أفراد الأمن بالحجارة وإحراق مدرعة تابعة للجيش، ثم قام الجانبين بتبادل التراشق بالحجارة. مشيرين إلى أن الأحداث أخذت منعطفًا آخر عندما انضم لصفوف الجيش فى هجومها على المتظاهرين حوالى الساعة التاسعة مساءً مواطنين بزى مدنى، وتواردت الشهادات بأنهم من الأهالى المسلمين من منطقتى بولاق أبو العلا وغمرة، واستمرت عمليات الكر والفر وإطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع والأعيرة النارية من أفراد الجيش والشرطة حتى ساعة متأخرة من المساء، كما ألقت الشرطة العسكرية القبض على عدد غير محدد من الأشخاص فى نفس اليوم، وقررت النيابة العسكرية حبسهم خمسة عشر يومًا على ذمة التحقيق.

كما أدانت المنظمات اقتحام فرق الشرطة العسكرية مكاتب فضائية (الحرة) وفضائية (25 يناير) خلال تلك الأحداث وقطع البث المباشر عنهما، والدور التحريضى الذى قام به الإعلام الرسمى التابع للدولة. لافتين إلى وجود دلالات عن وجود صلة مباشرة بين هذه الأحداث وما تبعها من اشتباكات ذات صبغة طائفية بين أهالى المناطق المجاورة والمتظاهرين المؤيدين لحقوق الأقباط، والتحريض السافر من الإعلام الرسمى ضد المتظاهرين، حيث تخلى التلفزيون الرسمى للدولة عن المهنية وأذاع أخبارًا عن إطلاق المتظاهرين الأقباط أعيرة نارية على جنود القوات المسلحة تسببت فى قتل ثلاثة جنود وإصابة العشرات، دون الإشارة إلى الضحايا من المتظاهرين اللذين تم تجاهلهم تماما، كما بلغ انعدام المسئولية لدى القائمين على الجهاز الإعلامى الرسمى حد أن أذاع التليفزيون نداء تحريضى موجه للمواطنين المصريين للنزول إلى الشارع وحماية الجيش من "اعتداءات المتظاهرين الأقباط".

وحمل البيان المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة والحكومة مسئولياتهما الدستورية والقانونية فى تأمين الاحترام الواجب للقانون من قبل كافة المواطنين والجماعات، وفى توفير مقتضيات الأمن الإنسانى لجميع المواطنين بصفة عامة، والتخلى عن ازدواجية المعايير، والتطبيق الصارم للقانون حيال مرتكبى جرائم العنف الطائفى والاعتداءات على دور العبادة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*سكرتارية البابا شنودة تشيع جثمان الشهيد 27 من ضحايا ماسبيرو*



جانب من الجنازة
*شيع مئات الأقباط ظهر اليوم جثمان القبطى مجدى فهيم مسعد 65 عاما الذى توفى أمس بمستشفى السلام الدولى بالمهندسين، متاثرا بإصابته إثر الأحداث التى وقعت يوم الأحد قبل الماضى، أمام ماسبيرو، وأسفرت عن مقتل 27 شخصا وإصابة العشرات.

وترأس صلاة القداس الأنبا أرمياوالانبا يؤانس بالإنابة عن قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية والكرازة المرقسية، الذى كان يرتبط باستقبالات من شخصيات عامة للتعزية فى ضحايا ماسبيرو.

ونقل الأنبا يؤانس فى كلمتة للمشيعيين تعزية قداسة البابا شنوده لأسرة الشهيد، وقام بتكرار كلمات البابا فى عظته يوم الأربعاء الماضى بأن الاقباط كانوا فى مسيرة سلمية، ولم يكن معهم أى أسلحة، وأن دمائهم غالية على الكنيسة، وأضاف الأنبا يؤانس، أن الضحايا هم شهداء الوطن والكنيسة، ونقدر ما قاموا به للدفاع عن حقوقهم كمواطنين مصريين، وسوف يظلون فى ذاكرة الكنيسة مع الشهداء، مشيرا إلى أن الشهيد الذى قاموا بتشيع جثمانه اليوم سوف يدفن مع أشقائه الشهداء بالمقبرة الجماعية بمدينة 6 أكتوبر التابعة لكنيسة الملاك ميخائيل تكريما لهم ولدورهم. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## +Nevena+ (17 أكتوبر 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> يا استاذي الحبيب الزيارة واضحة جدا وضوح الشمس
> 
> هو احنا مش بنتعلم من اللي فات ولا ايه ؟؟؟
> 
> بكل بساطة هيتم المقايضة بين المسجونين الاقباط وبين الرضا الكنسي والصمت علي هذه المذبحة وانا اعلم قداسة البابا سوف يتم الصفقة لانه بالفعل لن يتكلم ولكن الله هو الذي سيتكلم وانا اثق في ذلك



كلامك مظبوط يا مينا 

فلنصمت لكي تتكلم انت يارب


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*65 عاما لم تشفع لك يا عم مجدى ليترأف بك الوغد الذى قتلك بدهسك ...... 

لو فعلت إسرائيل هذا بفلسطينيين لقامت جموع المسلمين بوصفها باقذر الالفاظ .... لكن ان يفعل جيش مصر هكذا بالمصريين المسيحيين هكذا .... فهذا مقبول لديهم 

عتابا لك يا إلهى ...... إلى متى تنسانا كل النسيان ؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*"الأورومتوسطية لحقوق الإنسان": يجب التحقيق فى تقارير إعلام الدولة حول ماسبيرو*
*أعربت الشبكة الأوروبية المتوسطية لحقوق الإنسان عن أسفها إزاء ما وصفته بالأحداث العنيفة التى وقعت فى التاسع من أكتوبر الحالى فى ماسبيرو، وراح ضحيتها 27 شخصا "من المتظاهرين المدنيين وأفراد الجيش"، على حد قول الشبكة فى بيانها.

وأدانت الشبكة التغطية التى قام بها التليفزيون المصرى والصحف القومية، قائلة "ينبغى التحقيق فى التقارير المضللة التى بثتها وسائل الإعلام المملوكة للدولة بشأن الأحداث والهجمات التى شُنَّت على محطات تلفزيونية مستقلة".

وأدانت الشبكة بشدة "أى عمل من أعمال العنف والتعدى على الحق فى التجمع السلمى"، مطالبة بإجراء تحقيق مستقل وغير متحيز على الفور فى الأحداث التى أدت إلى مقتل الضحايا، مقدمة تعازيها لأهالى الضحايا.

وكانت الشبكة الأوروبية المتوسطية لحقوق الإنسان قد أرسلت بعثة إلى القاهرة فى الفترة من 9-11 أكتوبر لبحث مسألة حرية تكوين وعمل الجمعيات المدنية فى مصر، حيث نُظمت البعثة استجابة للحملة المتصاعدة ضد عدد من منظمات حقوق الإنسان ومنظمات التنمية المستقلة.

ولكن الشبكة أوضحت فى بيانها أنه خلال الزيارة لم يتيسر لهم لقاء وزراء التخطيط والتعاون الدولى، والعدل، والتضامن الاجتماعى، والتقوا بعدد من منظمات المجتمع المدنى المحلية والدولية، فضلاً عن الأحزاب والنقابات وبعض ممثلى البعثات الدبلوماسية للدول الأعضاء فى الاتحاد الأوروبى. 

وأعربت الشبكة عن قلقها العميق إزاء خطورة الوضع الذى تواجهه المنظمات غير الحكومية فى مصر بعد إعلان الحكومة المصرية أن وزارة العدل قدمت تقريراً بشأن التمويل الأجنبى الذى تتلقاه المنظمات غير الحكومية المصرية والأجنبية غير المسجلة فى البلاد إلى النائب العام.

وكانت الحملة الأخيرة ضد منظمات المجتمع المدنى قد أخذت منحى خطيرا، وفقا لتصريحات الشبكة عندما أعلنت وزيرة التعاون الدولى فايزة أبو النجا، أن الحكومة طلبت من وزارة العدل إنشاء لجنة لتقصى الحقائق حول التمويل الأجنبى للمنظمات غير الحكومية المصرية والأجنبية المسجلة وغير المسجلة فى مصر.

ودعت الشبكة الأورو-متوسطية الحكومة المصرية والمجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة لاتخاذ عدة خطوات منها: وضع حد فورى لما تتعرض له منظمات المجتمع المدنى من مضايقات وترهيب، وإلغاء قانون الطوارئ، ووضع حد لمحاكمات المدنيين أمام القضاء العسكرى، وتشجيع وتسهيل مشاركة منظمات المجتمع المدنى فى عملية التحول الديمقراطى، بما فى ذلك المشاركة فى العملية الانتخابية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*اليوم.. وقفة بالشموع والملابس السوداء بدوران شبرا لتأبين ضحايا ماسبيرو*
*ينظم عدد من الحركات السياسية والشبابية والقبطية وقفة بالشموع والملابس السوداء مساء اليوم، بدوران شبرا لتأبين ضحايا أحداث ماسبيرو التى وقعت الأحد قبل الماضى، ويشارك فى الوقفة حركه شباب من أجل العدالة والحرية والاشتراكيون الثوريون وحزب التحالف الشعبى الاشتراكى وحزب العمال الديمقراطى والحزب المصرى الديمقراطى الاجتماعى واتحاد شباب ماسبيرو، واللجان الشعبية للدفاع عن الثورة والجبهة القومية للعدالة والديمقراطية وائتلاف ثورة اللوتس، وحركة المصرى الحر وحملة دعم البرادعى والاتحاد القبطى، وحركة أقباط بلا قيود وأقباط من أجل مصر والمئات من النشطاء الأقباط وعدد من السياسيين.

ويؤكد المشاركون فى الوقفة على ضرورة تطبيق القانون والعدالة بتحقيق القصاص لضحايا ماسبيرو وحل عدد من القضايا التى ترسخ المواطنة وتحقق العدالة والمساواة تأكيدا لمبادئ ثورة 25 يناير وشعارها "عيش حرية وعدالة اجتماعية".

من جانب آخر ينظم مجموعة من النشطاء الأقباط غدا الأربعاء، وقفة بالشموع وتأبين لضحايا ماسبيرو تتزامن مع عظة الأربعاء للبابا شنودة الثالث وترفع الوقفة مطالب العدالة لدماء الشهداء .*


----------



## candy shop (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*اليوم.. وقفة بالشموع والملابس السوداء بدوران شبرا لتأبين ضحايا ماسبيرو*

* الثلاثاء، 18 أكتوبر 2011 - 18:37*
* 



*





* *


​


----------



## grges monir (18 أكتوبر 2011)

كنيستنا كنيسة شهداء


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*مذيع بقطاع الأخبار يتقدم إجازة مفتوحة اعتراضا على تغطية التلفزيون لأحداث ماسبيرو*


المذيع جورج رشاد​*تقدم جورج رشاد المذيع بقطاع الأخبار بإجازة مفتوحة من عمله كمقدم بقطاع الأخبار، احتجاجا على تغطية التلفزيون المصرى لأحداث ماسبيرو، التى أسفرت عن مقتل 27 شخصا وإصابة العشرات.

وقال جورج رشاد لـ"اليوم السابع": "إن التلفزيون لعب دورا تحريضيا ضد الأقباط المسالمين بنشر أخبار مضللة، زادت من حدة الأحداث وكرست من مشاعر الكراهية بين أبناء الوطن الواحد".

وأضاف رشاد فى أسباب الخطاب الذى تقدم به لرئيس القطاع لطلب إجازة وحصلنا على نسخة منه: " تقدمت بطلب إجازة يوم الثلاثاء التالى للأحد الدامى للابتعاد عن الشاشة، إذ غلبنى الحزن العميق على ما حدث والذى أعتبره كارثة بكل ما تعنيه الكلمة من معانى، خاصة أن هذا الحزن اقترن بمشاعر غضب للانتكاسة التى أصابت التلفزيون المصرى وأعادت للأذهان أداءه خلال ثورة الخامس والعشرين من يناير، وأيضًا ما تردد على ألسنة معظم المصريين من اتهامات للتلفيزيون المصرى بالتحريض وعدم الحياد، لذلك رأيت أن أبتعد عن الشاشة فترة لا أعرف كم تطول أستعيد خلالها هدوء نفسى وسلامها وأتدارس خطواتى المقبلة ومدى الخطوة التى سيقبل عليها القائمون على التلفزيون بالتحقيق فى هذه الوقائع ".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*صدام بين هيكل والصياد بسبب أحداث ماسبيرو*
*اعترف أسامة هيكل، وزير الإعلام، لأول مرة، بالأخطاء التى وقع فيها التليفزيون المصرى أثناء تغطية الأحداث التى وقعت أمام مبنى ماسبيرو والمعروفة إعلاميا باسم "الأحد الدامى"، وذلك بعد مواجهة إبراهيم الصياد، رئيس قطاع الأخبار، بتقرير لجنة تقييم أداء التليفزيون فى الأحداث، منتقداً أداء القطاع فى التغطيات، وعدم إرسال مراسلين للتأكد مما يحدث، ما تسبب فى صدام بين الوزير والصياد، الذى انفعل قائلا لهيكل: "يعنى أبعت الناس تموت؟".

جاء ذلك خلال أول اجتماع عقده وزير الإعلام بعد تولى ثروت مكى رئاسة اتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون، وحضره قيادات ماسبيرو، أمس الأول، وعرض فيه الوزير أبرز نقاط تقرير لجنة التقييم، التى تلخصت فى أن القطاع لم يقم بدوره فى توزيع مراسلين بشكل جيد بين الأطراف المتنازعة بالحدث، وكذلك سوء اختيار المصادر عبر مداخلاتها الهاتفية، وعدم توفير معلومات كافية، مما جعل الانحياز واضحا.

كما طالب هيكل ثروت مكى فى أولى مهامه كرئيس للاتحاد أن تكون على رأس اهتماماته تطوير قطاع الأخبار، خاصة أداء المذيعين والمراسلين وإعادة النظر فى شبكة المراسلين المحلية. 

كان أسامة هيكل وزير الإعلام قدم اعتذارا مماثلا إلى البابا شنودة أثناء زيارته له الاثنين الماضى فى المقر البابوى، حيث أوضح هيكل أن سبب أداء التليفزيون هو الميراث السىء للتليفزيون على مدار 40 عاما.

وكان هيكل أكد فى تصريحات صحفية سابقة لـ"اليوم السابع"، أنه لا ينوى محاسبة أى من مذيعى قطاع الأخبار الذين قدموا تغطية أحداث ماسبيرو، كاشفا عن عدم وجود أى نية لإحالة أى شخص للتحقيق، بغض النظر عن محتوى تقرير لجنة تقييم الأداء الإعلامى.*


----------



## BITAR (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*البرادعى : *
*ادعاء "العسكرى" بوجود أيد خفية بأحداث ماسبيرو "ضحك على العقول"*​ 
*الخميس، 20 أكتوبر  2011 - 14:57*




*الدكتور محمد البرادعى المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية*​ 
*الشرقية- إيمان مهنا*
*قال الدكتور محمد البرادعى، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، إنه  كان لا بد على المجلس العسكرى أن يعتذر للشعب عن ضحايا أحداث ماسبيرو،  ويعترف بخطئه، وادعائه أن هناك أصابع خفية وراء الأحداث، "هو ضحك على عقول  الناس"، متسائلا: كيف يخرج جيش ليحمى وهو لا يحمل ذخيرة وأين كانت الشرطة؟.
جاء ذلك خلال أول زيارة للبرادعى لمحافظة الشرقية، بحضور أكثر من 3 آلاف  شخص بمدنية الزقازيق من مختلف الأطياف السياسية، مضيفا أن مصر حاليا تعيش  مرحلة عدم وضوح، فالمجلس العسكرى يفتقد الخبرة فى إدارة البلاد وأن أسلوبه  فى معالجة الأمور بنفس لغة النظام السابق بحل أمنى وليس حلا سياسيا، ولابد  أن يعطى صلاحياته لحكومة خبرات تدير البلاد لأن مصر حاليا ليس لها أصحاب،  على حد قوله.
وانتقد البرادعى استمرار حالة الانفلات الأمنى، رغم أن الجيش يدير البلاد  منذ 9 أشهر، مؤكدا أن وزارة الداخلية مغيبة وليس لها صلاحيات، ولا بد من  إعادة هيكلتها وإحالة جميع القيادات للتقاعد ومنح الفرصة للشباب، وتغير  عقيدتهم من حماية النظام إلى حماية الشعب.
وأكد البرادعى أن الثورة لم تحقق أهدافها إلى الآن فى الوصول إلى عدالة  اجتماعية نتيجة إلى تدهور الوضع الاقتصادى بسبب عدم التواجد الأمنى غير  المفهوم، والذى يرجع إلى سوء الإدارة، لافتا أن هناك مستثمرين وسياح يرغبون  فى التوافد لمصر، إلا أنهم يتخوفون من عدم الاستقرار الأمنى.
وأضاف البرداعى، أن سوء الإدارة أدخل مصر فى حالة من العشوائية الدستورية،  خاصة فى قوانين الانتخابات التى تحتاج إلى عالم خبير كى يفهمها لكى يدلى  بصوته.*


----------



## girgis2 (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*فالمجلس  العسكرى يفتقد الخبرة فى إدارة البلاد وأن أسلوبه  فى معالجة الأمور بنفس  لغة النظام السابق بحل أمنى وليس حلا سياسيا، ولابد  أن يعطى صلاحياته  لحكومة خبرات تدير البلاد لأن مصر حاليا ليس لها أصحاب*
*
وأضاف  البرداعى، أن سوء الإدارة أدخل مصر فى حالة من العشوائية الدستورية،  خاصة  فى قوانين الانتخابات التى تحتاج إلى عالم خبير كى يفهمها لكى يدلى  بصوته.

**اممممممم

يعني كالعادة كدة معظم الناس اللي معندهمش أجندات خاصة هتنتخب مرشحين وهما مش عارفين أصلاااا هما بينتخبوهم ليه غير بس عشان يدولهم التموين اللازم بتاعهم عشان ياكلوا اكمنهم جعانين

جميييل

عظيييم

هو هو نفس النظام ومش هيتغير 

ولا ثورة ولا مليون ثورة هتنفع في البلد الملعونة دي
*​


----------



## BITAR (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*البابا شنودة‏:‏ أرفض تحقيقا دوليا في أحداث ماسبيرو                                                                         
*​*كتب ـ أشرف صادق‏:‏* 
*رفض  قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية طلب  بعض اسر ضحايا حادث ماسبيرو فتح تحقيق دولي في الحادث أسوة بما حدث في  لبنان بخصوص مقتل رفيق الحريري.*


 
*مشيرا إلي انه يقدر مشاعرهم الحزينة التي دفعتهم للتفكير في هذا الامر  لكنه لا يقبل علي الكنيسة القبطية طلب هذا الامر الذي لايناسب ظروف مصر  الحالية
    وقد ينعكس سلبا علي الوحدة الوطنية التي ندافع عنها جميعا. جاء ذلك خلال  حفل التكريم الذي اقامه البابا شنودة مساء أمس في الكاتدرائية المرقسية  بالعباسية لاسر ضحايا ومصابي حادث ماسبيرو.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *البابا شنودة‏:‏ أرفض تحقيقا دوليا في أحداث ماسبيرو
> *​*كتب ـ أشرف صادق‏:‏*
> *رفض  قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية طلب  بعض اسر ضحايا حادث ماسبيرو فتح تحقيق دولي في الحادث أسوة بما حدث في  لبنان بخصوص مقتل رفيق الحريري.*
> 
> ...



*هل طبقا لنص كتابى .... أم رأى شخصى ؟؟؟*


----------



## BITAR (21 أكتوبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هل طبقا لنص كتابى .... أم رأى شخصى ؟؟؟*


*اكيد رأى شخصى 
وله حكمة فى ذلك
*​


----------

